# Tasteful Nudity *no marijuana required*



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

For when I don't feel like having to photoshop a marijuana leaf into the pic 

I figure I'll repost the ones I posted in the other thread, since they're gonna be removed anyways. 

EDIT: I'm gonna add some girlie pics to the first post, since everyone's complaint about the first post is the penises


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

I think this one brings new meaning to "tasteful" nudity...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

The male version, deliciously awesome


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


What's that one from?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> What's that one from?


The internet...? 

The girl kinda reminds me of Winnie from the Wonder Years


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Since gogrow posted it


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The internet...?
> 
> The girl kinda reminds me of Winnie from the Wonder Years


Yah looked really familiar that's why I ask . . . .


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

I like the way this one looks


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 25, 2009)

Still my favorite . . .


----------



## Jack*Herrer420 (Nov 25, 2009)

I click on this thread, and the first thing I see is a miserable excuse for a dick. AHHHH.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Nov 25, 2009)

*DUDE I DON'T WANT TO SEE NAKED MEN, IF I DID ID GET NAKED AND STAND IN THE MIRROR!


EDIT THE TITLE, BTW I REALLY HOPE YOU'RE A CHICK.....
*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> *DUDE I DON'T WANT TO SEE NAKED MEN, IF I DID ID GET NAKED AND STAND IN THE MIRROR!
> 
> 
> EDIT THE TITLE, BTW I REALLY HOPE YOU'RE A CHICK.....
> *


What's wrong with the title?

And why does it matter if I'm a chick?


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 25, 2009)

Jack*Herrer420 said:


> I click on this thread, and the first thing I see is a miserable excuse for a dick. AHHHH.


SOmeone say dick?


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>



now that's an ass...


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 25, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Still my favorite . . .



Ey cant hassle the hoff...lol


----------



## Jack*Herrer420 (Nov 25, 2009)

Foreskin, lol.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


Well, you've won the bet. Here ya go.







Love dat ass.




NewGrowth said:


> Still my favorite . . .


Best male pic in here I'll admit. Oh that Hasselhoff! He loves the sauce!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 25, 2009)

AW dood lovin these forums hahahha! i always cum in late tho! hahahahaaaa


----------



## Jack*Herrer420 (Nov 25, 2009)

I wonder if his penis resembles one of those shar peis?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

Jack*Herrer420 said:


> I click on this thread, and the first thing I see is a miserable excuse for a dick. AHHHH.


 I was thinking the same thing! LOL if this was a size war, I got those shorties beat what up wikid


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well, you've won the bet. Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As if there was ever any doubt


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I was thinking the same thing! LOL if this was a size war, I got those shorties beat what up wikid


What up doc! 

Gonna contribute some tastefully nude pics?


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok its time for my BBB, whatever happened to that thread? 

Gnight


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What up doc!
> 
> Gonna contribute some tastefully nude pics?


New bet. Nobody is going to post pics, and this thread is going to crash and burn.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What up doc!
> 
> Gonna contribute some tastefully nude pics?


 I wouldn't wanna scare anyone


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> New bet. Nobody is going to post pics, and this thread is going to crash and burn.


I'm assuming you mean nobody other than me?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I wouldn't wanna scare anyone


lol, I'm not talking about your PERSONAL tastefully nude pics -- those you can just forward to my email  

I'm just kidding...or am i? *dun Dun DUN*

But no, seriously, I meant pics from the net. Male or female, doesn't matter.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## drugreference (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


Nice



Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


Better


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

drugreference said:


>


Best!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Bucket head (Nov 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


wow and wow...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Awww, this one reminds me of bongspit *tear*


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Tis the season and all...this pic totally reminds me of those demotivational posters, like it would say "AWESOME....you got Rock Band!"


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Awww, this one reminds me of bongspit *tear*


that one has always reminded me of my sister in-law ... dunno why


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

those tree pics are fuckin hilarious!! LOL


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>



never to be outdone, and always over the top.... fdd for the win..... 


i've seen the first one before, but this one is just awesome!!


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 25, 2009)

puuuahhhh hahahahaha...that's great


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

LMAO. This thread is worst than the last!! 




But nothing can be worse than the first, *shudder* a little part of me died that day....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO. This thread is worst than the last!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not so bad that a little flower tucci couldnt fix


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

I MUCH Prefer Cubana Lust.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

omg, he has a tramp stamp!


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

tramp stamp. LMFAO ahahahhhaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Go PETA, making the fight against fur sexy


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Bucket head (Nov 25, 2009)

Christ what a night...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Bucket head (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>



now that's what i call multitasking...


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


i'll give it to you, she holds hers more level


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

That's because bewbs are awesome


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


>


That's lovely.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> That's lovely.



im not done


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

da-yum....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

and one more of her


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> da-yum....


She's purdy.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> and one more of her


I like those pants...


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't think I posted this yet...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't think I posted this yet...



exactly why i could never be gay.... i just feel that this looks so much better


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> exactly why i could never be gay.... i just feel that this looks so much better


Ehhh, I don't really like her face

I like this one better. You can't see the face butt...maybe that's what MAKES it better


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

she'd probably look alot better with a real smile rather than that plastered looking "sexy" face.... regardles... i like booty


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

I think we can all appreciate a nice ass


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I like those pants...


The Notorious Bettie Page


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> exactly why i could never be gay.... i just feel that this looks so much better


That's lovely.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

LMAO. All these Flickr and Photobucket pics are gonna be deleted in a couple hours...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO. All these Flickr and Photobucket pics are gonna be deleted in a couple hours...


You mean just like this thread wouldn't have more than one view?

Or like how no one else was gonna contribute and this thread was gonna crash and burn?

Just pointing out you don't have the best track record with your predictions 

As for pics being deleted from photobucket and flickr accounts, I'm sure some will, but I seriously doubt ALL  

And if they do, we post more! Muahahahahaha


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You mean just like this thread wouldn't have more than one view?
> 
> Or like how no one else was gonna contribute and this thread was gonna crash and burn?
> 
> ...


Well admitted number one but this thread is gonna crash and burn.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well admitted number one but this thread is gonna crash and burn.


The thread has almost 100 replies in less than two hours...what exactly is your definition of crash and burn? 

Here's what you bet:



Brevity said:


> New bet. Nobody is going to post pics, and this thread is going to crash and burn.


Well, people HAVE posted pics...so when does the expiration date of your "crash and burn" prediction run out?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The thread has almost 100 replies in less than two hours...what exactly is your definition of crash and burn?
> 
> Here's what you bet:
> 
> ...


When this thread is closed, deleted, and apparently never existed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> When this thread is closed, deleted, and apparently never existed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol, so basically I already won and you just don't want to admit it. 

You're 2 and 0, I hope your next bet goes better.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

BACK TO THE PICS!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, so basically I already won and you just don't want to admit it.
> 
> You're 2 and 0, I hope your next bet goes better.


I do have a reputation for that.  

Out of curiosity. Why have you already won?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I do have a reputation for that.
> 
> Out of curiosity. Why have you already won?


Because 1) people posted pics and 2) the thread did not crash and burn.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Because 1) people posted pics and 2) the thread did not crash and burn.


BUT IT WILL!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> BUT IT WILL!


Maybe I need you to clarify exactly what you mean by "crash and burn" since apparently we have different definitions.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

Apparently.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Apparently.


So is that a no...?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikid, You are gaining much respect with me over these lovely feminine ass pics.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

I like to be fair, and I can appreciate a nice ass


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## uNDer0ath (Nov 25, 2009)

If you like, I will post more....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

I would like you to.


----------



## uNDer0ath (Nov 25, 2009)

uNDer0ath said:


> If you like, I will post more....


sry, forgot one...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

uNDer0ath said:


> If you like, I will post more....


Those were some GOOD ones! +rep to you for that nice little collection, and please, share all you got 

As long as they're tasteful, that is...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

uNDer0ath said:


> sry, forgot one...


It appears that she is fingering her vagina...


----------



## uNDer0ath (Nov 25, 2009)

Here ya go.. hope you enjoy!


----------



## 88malice (Nov 25, 2009)

I seen the first post and i'm confused. I thought you said TASTEFUL nudity?  <3 wikid </3 sausage


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

88malice said:


> I seen the first post and i'm confused. I thought you said TASTEFUL nudity?  <3 wikid </3 sausage


Just cuz it's not your flavor don't mean it ain't tasteful


----------



## uNDer0ath (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Just cuz it's not your flavor don't mean it ain't tasteful


Here here Brother!


----------



## DWR (Nov 25, 2009)

wicked.... u naughty girl.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

I think this tattoo actually means naughty girl...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

I think that tattoo says dr. Greenhorn was here


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


wtf
who in their right mind would wear those?!?!?


----------



## 88malice (Nov 25, 2009)

No wikid, that's exactly what it means lol


----------



## ...... (Nov 25, 2009)

this thread just blew the other one out the water lol


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

meh. its got more posts and is a bit more peaceful but over half the posts are from breity and wickid


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

that means she is a dirty girl...


----------



## ...... (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

You cant go wrong with jessica alba


----------



## ...... (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## PowerPlantPuss (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


now if thats not tasteful then im flammable blanket!


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Nov 25, 2009)

WOW naked bitches and weed I love this site


Now all we need are tasteful nude pics of the women members from the site.
Bet you wont post a pic of yourself spread eagle wickedbitch


----------



## ...... (Nov 25, 2009)

ghostsamurai25 said:


> WOW naked bitches and weed I love this site
> 
> 
> Now all we need are tasteful nude pics of the women members from the site.
> Bet you wont post a pic of yourself spread eagle wickedbitch


LMFAO!!! at this post 
but on a side note I love how these threads dont get locked but I cant post and avatar that the shot is so small you cant even see there tits


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

ghostsamurai25 said:


> Bet you wont post a pic of yourself spread eagle wickedbitch


lol, that's a silly bet, because I KNOW I won't post a pic of myself spread eagle.

I like the way you say it, as if most people WOULD 




...... said:


> LMFAO!!! at this post
> but on a side note I love how these threads dont get locked but I cant post and avatar that the shot is so small you cant even see there tits


You can't make it your avatar, because I think that would be violating the forum rules a bit too far. These threads that contain nudity are clearly labeled, if someone does not want to see what is in them, they simply don't click them.

But if people start having nude avatars, then the nudity won't be contained in a thread that members who don't want to see it can avoid. It will be in ever post you've ever made, and I think that would be a problem.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, that's a silly bet, because I KNOW I won't post a pic of myself spread eagle.
> 
> I like the way you say it, as if most people WOULD
> .


i will... but im sure you would rather me wait until harvest on friday!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Makes me wanna go commit arson


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

And this pic is awesome, nice choice


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>



i love this one... stumbled it before


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

haha thanks.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

this is how Brevity says he likes his women HAHAHA


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i love this one... stumbled it before


I enjoy the bubbles...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 25, 2009)

Booty booty booty booty rockin everywhere!!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

my house smells like pop corn but no one cooked any...
freaky


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>



that rack will hang eventually.... a great booty is forever


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


 no matter what you say she has a ticket to ride...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah but this is still probably my favorite booty shot so far


----------



## skywalker39963 (Nov 25, 2009)

ive seen butts disinagrate meth is a bad thing it turns butts into a mere shit hole


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

^^^ why even bring some downer ass stuff in here like that


----------



## JanesGreenFinger (Nov 25, 2009)

just wanna say after 15 pages, yall are great. crazy but great.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 25, 2009)

JanesGreenFinger said:


> just wanna say after 15 pages, yall are great. crazy but great.



thank you and your welcome i suppose... we do have an assortment of characters here at RIU... welcome, and enjoy the 'throwed off' company


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

yup, the characters over here at RIU is what brings me back all the time


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

would you rather it be any other way?!?!?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

JanesGreenFinger said:


> just wanna say after 15 pages, yall are great. crazy but great.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 25, 2009)

Wikid you never cease to amaze me.Love this thread.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 25, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> Wikid you never cease to amaze me.Love this thread.


hydrotech, coming from you, that means a lot


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

pretty hot. ^ this one is a canadian girl


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks like Rihanna. ALOT.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 25, 2009)

thats cuz it is. apparently lol thats what happens when you drink 8 frosty mugs of finely crafted brew and smoke a bowl of snow white, then use google images.
here is why i thought nuk i wasnt even payin attention just saw sexy an canada lol
http://communities.canada.com/reginaleaderpost/blogs/rezxtra/archive/2009/02/25/rezx-entertainment-brown-amp-rihanna-updates-megan-fox-and-bare-naked-ladies.aspx


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## DWR (Nov 26, 2009)

Aww yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 27, 2009)

In honor of all the cooking that went on yesterday...


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 27, 2009)

+rep bitch


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 27, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> +rep bch
> 
> is that bitch or beach?


Why thank you stock 

Wikidbchofthewst = Wikid bitch of the west


----------



## DWR (Nov 27, 2009)

LoL ! he's got a small penis !!!!!!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


That is Wikid Bitch.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

I love this chick, she's hot!


----------



## arcticvapors (Nov 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


Holy smokes...this girl has the most beautiful eyes I have ever seen...perfect shape, great lashes...forget all the nudity around here, just look into those eyes...f*ck me!


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I love this chick, she's hot!




 good god she iz bangin...lol


----------



## 1twstdFCK (Nov 27, 2009)

_




_

_this 1 is by FAR!!! the sexiest pic.._


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 27, 2009)

These two are both among my faves in the thread so far


----------



## 1twstdFCK (Nov 27, 2009)

fuckin right wikid.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

those 2 are hot wikid, but I like cake and ice cream much better


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 27, 2009)

this is much more tasteful as oppose to the str8 porn bullshit


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> those 2 are hot wikid, but I like cake and ice cream much better


I dunno about sleeves on a woman. I mean it looks sexy right there, but it would look out of place if she ever wanted to wear a nice formal dress....


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree but it is very tastefully done. it suits her.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> These two are both among my faves in the thread so far




















the redhead is chained up in my back shed, i finally found her. 



the brunette's tits are fake.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the redhead is chained up in my back shed, i finally found her.


Yet another reason to visit fdd...


----------



## Steadmanclan (Nov 27, 2009)

im gonna come back later.. consider this a bookmark for page 7


----------



## TheDemocrat (Nov 27, 2009)

When I was younger.


----------



## TheDemocrat (Nov 27, 2009)

WOW....I thought you were asleep.......................


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 27, 2009)

The Democrat, you know I got love for you, but I'm not down to have my thread closed over you. 

Do me a favor and remove the last pic please


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Nov 27, 2009)

There we go,Not nude,but stunning.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 27, 2009)

TheDemocrat said:


> WOW....I thought you were asleep.......................


Thank you hun 

And are you trying to say you thought I was asleep so you were gonna cause trouble in my thread? 

Behave yourself


----------



## TheDemocrat (Nov 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Thank you hun
> 
> And are you trying to say you thought I was asleep so you were gonna cause trouble in my thread?
> 
> Behave yourself


I would never cause trouble for you sweetie. But, I thought it was very tasteful.






And


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## TheDemocrat (Nov 27, 2009)

it would not be the first time would it??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

LMFAO!


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Nov 27, 2009)

mmmmmmmm b-e-a-utiful

And also again a non nude.









For the people that say shes ugly?.... your lying and you know shes fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Harry Potter (Nov 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Since gogrow posted it


I wish that is what I really looked like! (Not the Horse)


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

VansStoner1748 said:


> mmmmmmmm b-e-a-utiful
> 
> And also again a non nude.
> 
> ...



she looks like half the drunk meth heads i banged behind the bar when i was 20.


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Nov 27, 2009)

FDD im pretty sure she does not. At times she might looks "Rough" But still the hottest girl ive seen in my life.


This girl has the SAME face as a fuck buddy of mine. add 15-20 lbs and slap some 34dd's on her and i would think i found a nude photo of her. I showd her this picture and even she thought it was crazy.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 27, 2009)

Spidey. I read the first sentence and stopped. You good sir, are at the VERY least bi-curious.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 27, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> No, not at all actually. I'm 100% heterosexual. I am just envious I guess, dissatisfied with my own body.


Damn man. Regardless. Not satisfied with women, envious of another mans body. Commenting on how it was a sign of genius or what not to fuck dudes for pleasure. Getting the picture?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> No, not at all actually. I'm 100% heterosexual. I am just envious I guess, dissatisfied with my own body. I should be able to tell better than the guy on the other side of the internet, right?


 hey spidey, try this program, worked for me


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 27, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> No, I just commented on that because it was an obscure piece of information that somehow was reminded to me. Not satisfied with women? I would be much less satisfied with men. I would prefer neither at the moment, too much complication. Some hippie love is nice though. Envious as to possess myself this body. I'm maybe at the most ten pounds overweight, *but I possess less than an ounce of definition in arm muscle, definitely no abs...*
> 
> I don't want to call you a bigger failure than Dr. Phil, but it must be done.


That's sad though... 

I'm a homophobe, so sue me.


----------



## jweedy (Nov 27, 2009)

lol. funny junk


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 27, 2009)

Back to tasteful nudity.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 27, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> fast talking high trousers...
> 
> 
> <object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/brSqr9XJNQc"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/brSqr9XJNQc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>


[youtube]brSqr9XJNQc[/youtube]

Hit quote on me, you shall learn how to embed. "?v=" everything following that between youtube and /youtube in [brackets]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Look I'm gonna be straight up and I'll probably get banned for it. I pretty well agree with the WBC on homosexuality. If it was meant to be that way, maybe it would work??? A butthole produces not a child.


why would you get banned for this? butthole is not a bad word.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks man... kinda screwed up the humor in that post.lol


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 27, 2009)

Because of what he's saying.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 27, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Back to tasteful nudity.


She's got a nice ass.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 27, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Back to tasteful nudity.



mmmmmmm now that's some booty.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> But it's a naughty one. I'm just saying that being called homosexual offends me, as where I'm from and how I was raised, homosexuality is something unnatural and almost a crime against humanity! And it matches my beliefs today. And I'm not afraid to say it anymore, I'm straight, and if you're gay, then yes, I have a problem with that. That being said I have a few friends that happen to be gay, but not 'stupid gay' as in they talk in a normal voice and wear normal enough clothes... look and talk like men should. I don't have a problem with that. If you go around acting like an idiot and speaking like a retard you're living a fantasy that doesn't exist. You were born a man, get over it, date and fuck and kiss and love women, not men.


you should have a "man-to-man" with your avatar.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> But it's a naughty one. I'm just saying that being called homosexual offends me, as where I'm from and how I was raised, homosexuality is something unnatural and almost a crime against humanity! And it matches my beliefs today. And I'm not afraid to say it anymore, *I'm straight, and if you're gay, then yes, I have a problem with that*. That being said I have a few friends that happen to be gay, but not 'stupid gay' as in they talk in a normal voice and wear normal enough clothes... look and talk like men should. I don't have a problem with that. If you go around acting like an idiot and speaking like a retard you're living a fantasy that doesn't exist. You were born a man, get over it, date and fuck and kiss and love women, not men.


Why? What effect does someone else's sexual preference have on you?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

I only have a problem with TRANSGENDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> They're not as common. But really, I don't have a problem with gays, I have a problem with idiots. And the most openly flaming homosexual gays are the idiots. The ones who just prefer men and act like a normal person are normal people as far as I care. I was being offended by the fact that it was being suggested that I was gay for a comment on a thread. I think if someone's going to identify themselves as straight or gay, in America these days, nobody should be afraid to identify themselves as gay. If I was gay, I would say so, it would be logical. I am just very confused at this point as to the meaning of this entire conversation. I'm not going to steal the thread any longer.
> 
> Tasteful nudity NOW.


Because you are a Homophobe.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Because you are a Homophobe.


I'm indifferent to the entire subject. I am going to delete as far back as I can my posts in this thread.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

Did he just give two completely different views on the subject?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did he just give two completely different views on the subject?


The chances are good.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did he just give two completely different views on the subject?


Yes. But it's over. I became quite offended when somebody decided I must be gay due to what I said. I identify myself as heterosexual, always have, always will. I'll take for face value and not play mind reader over someone who says what their preference is. I'm actually seriously pissed... Which lead to many posts which do not reflect my actual views.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I'm indifferent to the entire subject. I am going to delete as far back as I can my posts in this thread.


You do realize your shame has been immortalized in the posts of the people that quoted you, right?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You do realize your shame has been immortalized in the posts of the people that quoted you, right?


Yes, I'm not dumb, just short tempered from time to time.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yes. But it's over. I became quite offended when somebody decided I must be gay due to what I said. I identify myself as heterosexual, always have, always will. I'll take for face value and not play mind reader over someone who says what their preference is. I'm actually seriously pissed... Which lead to many posts which do not reflect my actual views.


Why would you get so offended? You JUST posted about how you think/assume that I'M bi...you didn't see me getting offended did you?

You seem to be contradicting yourself a lot tonight.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why would you get so offended? You JUST posted about how you think/assume that I'M bi...you didn't see me getting offended did you?
> 
> You seem to be contradicting yourself a lot tonight.


I'm quite sleep deprived. I'm quite angry and confused over the entire situation. I think it'd be best if I left this thread; I did enough damage. I apologize.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why would you get so offended? You JUST posted about how you think/assume that I'M bi...you didn't see me getting offended did you?
> 
> You seem to be contradicting yourself a lot tonight.


[youtube]Vlg6d9tOxck[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I'm quite sleep deprived. I'm quite angry and confused over the entire situation. I think it'd be best if I left this thread; I did enough damage. I apologize.


You don't need to leave the thread, or apologize, I just don't think you should be angry. 

Most guys that I've met are homophobic. The guys who will openly admire another man's body are either A) gay/bi/whatever else there is but in some way shape or form sexually attracted to men or B) very secure in their sexuality. 

So I don't think it was out of the range of possibility that the question would come up after your post admiring the pics. But you answered it, and that should be enough. 

Let's go back to the tasteful nudity


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You don't need to leave the thread, or apologize, I just don't think you should be angry.
> 
> Most guys that I've met are homophobic. The guys who will openly admire another man's body are either A) gay/bi/whatever else there is but in some way shape or form sexually attracted to men or B) very secure in their sexuality.
> 
> ...


And I am NOT secure in my sexuality. As most men aren't.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You don't need to leave the thread, or apologize, I just don't think you should be angry.
> 
> Most guys that I've met are homophobic. The guys who will openly admire another man's body are either A) gay/bi/whatever else there is but in some way shape or form sexually attracted to men or B) very secure in their sexuality.
> 
> ...


I feel I should have apologized anyways. Thank you.
I used to be quite homophobic but I guess matured [?] out of it. [Became more accepting over time?]

I can see now how saying that I wish that I had that mans body would be viewed as something a gay guy would say, but who doesn't wish for self-improvement?... straight and gay guys alike don't want to be fat and unfit... at least, that's my best guess...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2009)

this thread is officially gay.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread is officially gay.


FDD lightens the mood.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread is officially gay.


And FDD swoops in for the kill


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

An so the massacre begins


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


Ha ha. That makes me think of the joke from south park. "Once I saw two guys kissing in the park, but this is gayer than that." I just remember when I repeated that to my dad when my bike overheated. [82 honda Sabre 750, water-cooled, but with no water] He could not quit laughing. It caused me to start laughing even though we had to fill it with water and wait 20 minutes on the side of the road for it to cool before we could proceed.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread is officially gay.


This subject reminded me of this post, and it still makes me giggle 



fdd2blk said:


> i tried that once. dude at the bar. he had really pretty eyes. i said to him "you must get all the hot chicks". he said "why do you say that?" i said "cause you have really pretty eyes". he TOTALLY took it the wrong way.


EDIT: aww, I think that quote might have been from the I love you thread...I dunno, but the threads been deleted. I saved the quote on my notepad


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i tried that once. dude at the bar. he had really pretty eyes. i said to him "you must get all the hot chicks". he said "why do you say that?" i said "cause you have really pretty eyes". he TOTALLY took it the wrong way.


Holy fucking shit. HAHA!


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 28, 2009)

". . .homosexuality is something unnatural and almost a crime against humanity . . ."

What should be done with your unnatural babies if surgery doesn't fix their gender?

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/271731-care-guess-how-long-transgendered.html

Perhaps they should be sent to special schools or concentrated into camps if there are too many or perhaps just tattooing them with a visible mark would work, Parker?

What do you suggest be done with the Faafafine or the Hijra of your home town?

Perhaps a good ol' stoning would be just the thing your home town dark church would condone.

I've lived in such places.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> ". . .homosexuality is something unnatural and almost a crime against humanity . . ."
> 
> What should be done with your unnatural babies if surgery doesn't fix their gender?
> 
> ...


EXACTLY! Finally somebody gets it! We need to put these queer fuckers in concentration camps an torch the unnatural sonsabitches!!!!!!!!!

              

These new fuckin stoners are to serious.......


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread is officially gay.


Gay, Meaning happy/ cheerful?


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 28, 2009)

Gay colored.

"We need to put these queer fuckers in concentration camps an torch the unnatural sonsabitches!!!!!!!!!"

Can we fuck 'em first?

Here, let me bend over for you nice and far, Brev.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> Gay colored.
> 
> "We need to put these queer fuckers in concentration camps an torch the unnatural sonsabitches!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> Can we fuck 'em first?


You goddamn motherfuckin, queer, oxymoronic, ass fuckin, son of a bitch!! ( <<< Goddam that's fun to do... )


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 28, 2009)

where did this thread move to? i come back to a buncha gay bashin. oh well where da females at i wanna see neked ness


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 28, 2009)

We all do.

Alas, no volunteers.


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 28, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You goddamn motherfuckin, queer, oxymoronic, ass fuckin, son of a bitch!! ( <<< Goddam that's fun to do... )



you sure do know how to collaborate words lol


----------



## tnrtinr (Nov 28, 2009)

thedemocrat said:


> i would never cause trouble for you sweetie. But, i thought it was very tasteful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want to see it!!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> i want to see it!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 28, 2009)

that is very tasteful but the furniture is horrifying. Reminds me of my grandmothers house.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 28, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> that is very tasteful but the furniture is horrifying. Reminds me of my grandmothers house.



you noticed the furniture??? i just looked to see if that mirror offered another angle....


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 28, 2009)

gogrow said:


> you noticed the furniture??? i just looked to see if that mirror offered another angle....


I surely did. If you look at the mirror it just shows more horrid "grandmother" style decorating and plaques.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 28, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> I surely did. If you look at the mirror it just shows more horrid "grandmother" style decorating and plaques.



yeah, i caught that when there wasnt an ass in it.... maybe she was at grandma's


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 28, 2009)

Perfect figure though. Country style..


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes yes, I think we can all democratically agree that she is fuckable.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 28, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Yes yes, I think we can all democratically agree that she is fuckable.



yes we can.


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 28, 2009)

that was a given.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

Did that start with Barack Obama or did he pick it up from somewhere?


Bucket head said:


> yes we can.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Did that start with Barack Obama or did he pick it up from somewhere?


 bob the builder?!?!?! lol


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> bob the builder?!?!?! lol


Is that what he says really? I thought it was "can he fix it? Yes *he* can!"


----------



## gogrow (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Is that what he says really? I thought it was "can he fix it? Yes *he* can!"



we.... at least, "can we build it, yes we can!".... about 3 times a week here


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Did that start with Barack Obama or did he pick it up from somewhere?



didn't jimmy carter have that slogan also?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

It's actually the slogan for employees at the dept. store I work at. "If the customer's request is reasonable and within your ability, then be proud to say, Yes We Can!"


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 28, 2009)

Something tells me i Wouldn't last long at the depot..lol


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> Something tells me i Wouldn't last long at the depot..lol


Dept. Department. It's a store a lot like a target jcpenneys or macys.

But nothing like walmart, they sell food, this place you could get locked in and starve to death if you were allergic to chocolate, cause that's all the food in there.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Dept. Department. It's a store a lot like a target jcpenneys or macys.
> 
> But nothing like walmart, they sell food, this place you could get locked in and starve to death if you were allergic to chocolate, cause that's all the food in there.




bwahhhhhahahah classic man


----------



## nuera59 (Nov 28, 2009)

I try not to piss anybody of normally, but please change the fucking name. 
unless your a batty or a chick you ain't enjoying the cock all over the fucking place.
I say make a thread with either women or men, if you like both come here.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Did that start with Barack Obama or did he pick it up from somewhere?





SmokeyMcChokey said:


> bob the builder?!?!?! lol





The Real Peter Parker said:


> Is that what he says really? I thought it was "can he fix it? Yes *he* can!"


Haven't you guys ever heard the Mexican's chanting "Si se puede"? At like, immigration rallies, or Chicano rallies, or any of that stuff?

Translated to English it means either "yes we can" or "yes you can"

*Sí, se puede* (Spanish for "Yes, it can be done"[1]) is the motto of the United Farm Workers. In 1972, during Cesar Chavez's 24 day fast in Phoenix, Arizona, he and UFW's co-founder, Dolores Huerta came up with the slogan.[1]
The phrase has been widely adopted by other labor unions and civil rights organizations and drew widespread political and media attention as a rallying cry during the 2006 U.S. immigration reform protests.[2][3]


Obama just translated it to English and made it his slogan.




nuera59 said:


> I try not to piss anybody of normally, but please change the fucking name.
> unless your a batty or a chick you ain't enjoying the cock all over the fucking place.
> I say make a thread with either women or men, if you like both come here.


Change the fucking name?  Why? To what? What part of the current title was beyond your comprehension?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for looking that up on Wikipedia for us....


----------



## nuera59 (Nov 28, 2009)

and what part of the title is about politics mate? 
if it was up to me change it to ' if you can't decide on what you like have both' or ' dicks and tits and I ain't talkin about the posters'


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> and what part of the title is about politics mate?
> if it was up to me change it to ' if you can't decide on what you like have both' or ' dicks and tits and I ain't talkin about the posters'


The thread title doesn't say whether it's male or female nudity. How can a group of pics containing both offend anyone who accepts nudity in any form? A man has no right to be photographed naked, or not as much as a woman?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> and what part of the title is about politics mate?
> if it was up to me change it to ' if you can't decide on what you like have both' or ' dicks and tits and I ain't talkin about the posters'


What the fuck are you talking about? "what part of the title is about politics mate?" -- WTF? This thread has nothing to do with politics...

I'm sorry "Tasteful Nudity" somehow translated to "female porn" in your mind. Learn to read what's there, instead of what you wish were there


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

LOL, just for you dude


----------



## nuera59 (Nov 28, 2009)

again, what part of the title is about politics.
don't really offend me, I just don't enjoy it, but if you like it .... crack on .


----------



## nuera59 (Nov 28, 2009)

if that's tastful for you DUDE (LOL) then you go get some tissue.


----------



## gogrow (Nov 28, 2009)

eww.... that (goofy hairiness) is why i hate seeing myself naked


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

^^^ You're a weird one, mister Grinch


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> again, what part of the title is about politics.
> don't really offend me, I just don't enjoy it, but if you like it .... crack on .


You may be surprised to learn you're in Toke N Talk.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> again, what part of the title is about politics.
> don't really offend me, I just don't enjoy it, but if you like it .... crack on .


Can you explain why you keep going on about the title?


Or if someone else gets what he's talking about, can YOU explain? 


Cuz whatever he's trying to say...I'm not getting it.


And it's killing my high.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

^^^^ I'd say...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

gogrow said:


> eww.... that (goofy hairiness) is why i hate seeing myself naked


Didn't you post a pic of yourself in the tub? I thought I saw it when I was collecting up all the hottest guy pics...if I recall you didn't look bad at all 

But now I gotta go check it out to make sure i'm not wrong...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> You may be surprised to learn you're in Toke N Talk.


Is that it? He thinks we're in the political forum?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Is that it? He thinks we're in the political forum?


That's my guess. But I have no idea of the depths of his idiocy.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

awww, if only I had found this earlier, it would have looked nice with the pam anderson pic....


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

Funny how brevity predicted the failure of this thread, but where is the thread which produced the idea for this one? At the bottom of the fail-bin. No offense to Woodstock Hippie though, a lot people just can't grasp simple ideas these days.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> awww, if only I had found this earlier, it would have looked nice with the pam anderson pic....


LOL reminds me of a story about how senior pics always fall into the same categories. broken down farm machinery, near their car or motorcycle, standing in front of a lake or large field...

And then nude pic stereotypes. On the beach.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

This thread will die eventually


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

gogrow -- 

ok, I looked at the pic, and yeah, you're hairy, but still cute 

although, I gotta say, the other boy in the tub is even cuter


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

Brevity said:


> This thread will die eventually


Most threads do. What's your point? 

So is that what you define as crashing and burning? A thread that "will die eventually"?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

Brevity said:


> This thread will die eventually


They all do. But this one it seems has already been around longer.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

Nope. ....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

javascript:void(0);

lol, oh man, I dunno if it's his hair, or just his face...but something about this dude is making me giggle


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> They all do. But this one it seems has already been around longer.



not as long as this one...


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but.html


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> not as long as this one...
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but.html


That thread ain't got shit on this one

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/14527-wake-n-bake-nothing-better.html


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 28, 2009)

Brevity said:


>



need an extra set of hands there ladies???.lol


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That thread ain't got shit on this one
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/14527-wake-n-bake-nothing-better.html




Jesus tap dancing christ...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 28, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> not as long as this one...
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but.html


How about this? Roseman a beast.

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/7897-stealth-hydro-bubbleponics-systems.html


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> gogrow --
> 
> ok, I looked at the pic, and yeah, you're hairy, but still cute
> 
> although, I gotta say, the other boy in the tub is even cuter



aww... you flatter me, and made me smile.... that cute little boy is being a helluva handful right now


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

gogrow said:


> aww... you flatter me, and made me smile.... that cute little boy is being a helluva handful right now


lol, little boys usually are. So are little girls, for that matter....kids in general 

But no joke, for anyone who doesn't know, gogrow's a PHD...pretty hot daddy  

lol, sorry, I like that one better than FILF


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2009)

Seems like a rollercoaster... i scroll down.. it goes up, i go to next page it goes down 

u get me.. im so funny..


----------



## gogrow (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, little boys usually are. So are little girls, for that matter....kids in general
> 
> But no joke, for anyone who doesn't know, gogrow's a PHD...pretty hot daddy
> 
> lol, sorry, I like that one better than FILF



hey... you saw me naked... your turn... i'll accept a bubble bath/waist up.... fair is fair right??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

DWR said:


> Seems like a rollercoaster... i scroll down.. it goes up, i go to next page it goes down
> 
> u get me.. im so funny..



LOL


....



You mean your penis, right?


lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

gogrow said:


> hey... you saw me naked... your turn... i'll accept a bubble bath/waist up.... fair is fair right??


lol, I only saw you nakie cuz I had the patience to go through an old thread one post at a time and collect up all the pics  

You posted your nakedness for the world to see, can you blame me for taking a peek?

...and saving it to an album? 

LOL


----------



## gogrow (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I only saw you nakie cuz I had the patience to go through an old thread one post at a time and collect up all the pics
> 
> You posted your nakedness for the world to see, can you blame me for taking a peek?
> 
> ...



nah.. i dont blame you.... especially if you liked it that much... you cant blame me for tryin either


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

gogrow said:


> nah.. i dont blame you.... especially if you liked it that much... you cant blame me for tryin either


I did. I remember when I first saw it thinking "Wooa, THAT'S gogrow?" *save image as...*

lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks for starting the thread wikid it brightened my evening


----------



## Woomeister (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Nov 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I did. I remember when I first saw it thinking "Wooa, THAT'S gogrow?" *save image as...*
> 
> lol



aw, my first fan


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 28, 2009)

Woomeister said:


>




now thats a sight to behold...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 28, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> thanks for starting the thread wikid it brightened my evening


Glad I could brighten your evening 



gogrow said:


> aw, my first fan


YES! Line forms behind ME bitches.


----------



## heyguy901 (Nov 28, 2009)

gogrow said:


> and one more of her


what is her name?


----------



## gogrow (Nov 28, 2009)

heyguy901 said:


> what is her name?



i dunno....who gives a shit, she's beautiful


----------



## heyguy901 (Nov 28, 2009)

i wanna look her up and see more pics lol


----------



## JealousGreen (Nov 28, 2009)

nice thread.. i enjoyed it 

more nakedness please, maybe throw a little weed in there eh?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 28, 2009)

JealousGreen said:


> nice thread.. i enjoyed it
> 
> more nakedness please, *maybe throw a little weed in there eh?*


That thread failed.


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Nov 28, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> That thread failed.


 
I didnt get so see that much of that thread,Did it get closed cause someone posted a picture of the beaver bong in use?


----------



## TheDemocrat (Nov 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


You were very young there.


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



no wicked....


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> wow r u serious? I REALLY did NOT wanna see some dudes twig and berries on a MJ forum.. wtf? Why is this thread even here? If you wanna see porn go to google. Not a pub MJ forum.. This thread fails hard.



no it doesnt.. u fail. 

* edit * it aint porn... its erotica.. 







ROFL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> No I dont "fail".. And a dick is a dick.. I take it you enjoy dicks in your face?



oh well do you fucking think theres only guys on this forum.. grow up...


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> No I dont "fail".. And a dick is a dick.. I take it you enjoy dicks in your face?



wow i was just enjoying a funny conversation and you come up with do i enjoy dicks in my face.

???  Im guessing you do.........   and your just embarassed like a little kid watching a sex scene with his parents.. grow up... 

incase u wana take another shot at me... dont i am an english person, my humor is what it is...

chill...


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> why the hell is there even a porn thread anyway? This is the first time I have even known a thread w/ shit like this to be allowed on ANY forum. And I am grown.. Jsut because I dont wanna see dicks when I come to get advice about my meds doesnt make my "not grown".. I think if your immature enough to get off on shit being posted on a pub forum then you are the one that needs to grow up.. Porn has its place.. And it def is not on a pub MJ forum.



u just joined, u dont know this forum much i am guessing.. you'll see way more threads like these..

Its toke n talk... 

 if u wana see some plants .. visit my grow journal 

* LOOL EDIT AGAIN * 

Ahh man, u joined a forum.. u want to learn about the green, but you go in toke n talk.. it doesnt make any sense to me...

???? Tell me what u wana find in the toke n talk area... something about growing.. you wont.. its toke n talk.. no questions allowed.. they will be moved to the correct place.


You understand now ?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

JealousGreen said:


> nice thread.. i enjoyed it
> 
> more nakedness please, maybe throw a little weed in there eh?


Then post some. There's no rule against it here, it's just not REQUIRED 




















































































DWR said:


> no wicked....


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

oh just sent admins a msg to ban you, i hope they do.. your nothing but a rude little boy... who needs a spank on the ass ICU... Icu u would be dead.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> wow r u serious? I REALLY did NOT wanna see some dudes twig and berries on a MJ forum.. wtf? Why is this thread even here? If you wanna see porn go to google. Not a pub MJ forum.. This thread fails hard.


You fail harder 



ICU812 said:


> why the hell is there even a porn thread anyway? This is the first time I have even known a thread w/ shit like this to be allowed on ANY forum. And I am grown.. Just because I dont wanna see dicks when I come to get advice about my meds doesnt make me "not grown".. I think if your immature enough to get off on shit liek this being posted on a pub forum then you are the one that needs to grow up.. Porn has its place.. And it def is not on a pub MJ forum. If you wanna see porn use google.. Not RIU


You're grown, meaning you should be able to NOT click a thread you DON'T want to see.

Don't like it, gtfo


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> Ive hated you for 2 years you racist pos. get a fucking life.. Or at least a clue



Haters make me famous.......


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

WOW !!!!!!!!! Beauty !


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

I love feet..... yup its out... im a foot freak..  nah just joking, i like all parts... but feet do get me off ! Only non smelly ones   !


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> Ive hated you for 2 years you racist pos. get a fucking life.. Or at least a clue.. lol run to the mods and cry.. snitching lil bitch


But you just joined today...meaning this is a duplicate account.

Reported.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> I didnt say a damn thing about a "duplicate account" bitch.. I have been lurking for years.. Trust me.. I know all about you too.. Your just a wannabe mod and a mod butt kisser. Its funny that the 2 biggest losers on the entire forum start shit w/ me on my FIRST day registering lol.. You 2 are so pathetic



I think wicked is a realy nice girl... i would hesitate to hang with her... now please get the fuck out.

-

U took it to far boy... calling someone a pervert ? Listen up, i fucking would hit perverts straight up the fucking face.. dont call me that. The reason im calling them on you is cuz actually .... i would like to fucking beat you up so badly that i want you banned... mmkay ? little fuck.. u dont know me.. hahaha jesus.. man .. whats the point.. ITS THE INTERNET !

where evryone can be a fucking rude shit.. and not get punishd.. well u know what.. u are.. ur getting banned hopefully.. just get out.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> I didnt say a damn thing about a "duplicate account" bitch.. I have been lurking for years.. Trust me.. I know all about you too.. Your just a wannabe mod and a mod butt kisser. Its funny that the 2 biggest losers on the entire forum start shit w/ me on my FIRST day registering lol.. You 2 are so pathetic


First of all, you don't know shit about me, so don't get it twisted 

Secondly, I find it funny that you would try to come into my thread and start shit, and then cry that WE'RE starting shit with YOU 

And finally, I hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> who the hell likes feet? only pervs like feet.. I think they are by far the most unattractive part of the human body. BY FAR.. pffttt. like I said.. PERV



comparing it to your body.. even fdd2blk feet are prettier than your whole fucking body 

bwahah im so funny !


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> OOPS.. sry.. did I get you in the eye?
> 
> lol trolls


LMFAO, is this 420OldSchoolBJ?

He so loved to post that pic...


----------



## ICU812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Who is that? Someone else that called you out for what you are?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> Who is that? Someone else that called you out for what you are?


No, just some lame ass dick sucker. He's dying of aids or something.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> I didnt say a damn thing about a "duplicate account" bitch.. I have been lurking for years.. Trust me.. I know all about you too.. Your just a wannabe mod and a mod butt kisser. Its funny that the 2 biggest losers on the entire forum start shit w/ me on my FIRST day registering lol.. You 2 are so pathetic





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMFAO, is this 420OldSchoolBJ?
> 
> He so loved to post that pic...




yes it is!!... who is also justatoker.....

you're good wikid

no duplicate accounts


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

gogrow said:


> yes it is!!... who is also justatoker.....
> 
> you're good wikid
> 
> no duplicate accounts


I FUCKING *KNEW *it!

lol, thanks for letting me know gogrow, that just made me laugh my ass off


----------



## gogrow (Nov 29, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I FUCKING *KNEW *it!
> 
> lol, thanks for letting me know gogrow, that just made me laugh my ass off



No, thanks for letting me know enough to look into it


----------



## skiskate (Nov 29, 2009)

gogrow said:


> yes it is!!... who is also justatoker.....
> 
> you're good wikid
> 
> no duplicate accounts


ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!

I really hoped that moron would have gotten over riu already, I guess hes still wasting his months left arguing on the net...


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 29, 2009)

A few more phreakish transgendered candidates for the Parker Phreakshow Phoundation.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

DWR said:


> oh just sent admins a msg to ban you, i hope they do.. your nothing but a rude little boy... who needs a spank on the ass ICU... Icu u would be dead.


Don't be a tattle tale.  This thread is watched enough by mods.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> Who is that? Someone else that called you out for what you are?


At this post I knew for a fact it was him.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

That was an enjoyable read!


----------



## oregon024 (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> That was an enjoyable read!


 You guys are pervs.This should be deleted.who wants to see dick and pussy.that's sick


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

It's sick to want to see pussies when you're a guy or dicks when you're a girl? Didn't know that. Thank you for enlightening me. I truly hope I can change my ways. Again, thank you.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

ICU812 said:


> I didnt say a damn thing about a "duplicate account" bitch.. I have been lurking for years.. Trust me.. I know all about you too.. Your just a wannabe mod and a mod butt kisser. Its funny that the 2 biggest losers on the entire forum start shit w/ me on my FIRST day registering lol.. You 2 are so pathetic


The 2 you're talking about are the cool people in a sea of losers. You see, as far as I care you are the biggest loser. You may notice a 'rep bar' people who have a lot of it, are the better, more experienced. You know more than everyone else you say......... right. Well DWR said he sent a message to the mods to ban you, so it will probably happen soon enough. Goodbye.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

Well after the +rep thread I went up one level so the rep system aint all that stable.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

oregon024 said:


> You guys are pervs.This should be deleted.who wants to see dick and pussy.that's sick


Only look at one type of pics then. If you can handle one gender's nudity, you should be able to handle the other. There are no sex acts in the pictures on this thread, they're just pictures. If you can't handle a still image of the human body, maybe you haven't quite reached 'human' status in life yet. You may have to grow up like so many of the community's plants.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well after the +rep thread I went up one level so the rep system aint all that stable.


What the fuck are rep levels!??!?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

Well you're at level ten and I'm at level 13 so you figure it out.


----------



## TheDemocrat (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

That's very tasteful.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

TheDemocrat said:


>


I am not ashamed to admit that I'm inferior to that. in gentlemanly size. Jesus Christ that's just a freak of nature.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

I am not ashamed to say that I am superior.


----------



## oregon024 (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well you're at level ten and I'm at level 13 so you figure it out.


 It's all good but If I wanted to see pussy online this ain't the site.I'm here to talk mj growing.a womens body is beatifull.Stare at them cocks all day long guys i don't care


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I am not ashamed to say that I am superior.


Jesus, I only know of one chick that could take it. I don't know if you're familiar with 'the-four-finger-spread' but we laughed and laughed at a friend who said that he was with this girl and that's what he did.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

oregon024 said:


> It's all good but If I wanted to see pussy online this ain't the site.I'm here to talk mj growing.a womens body is beatifull.Stare at them cocks all day long guys i don't care


How very dignified of you.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

1. Four Finger Spread *6* thumbs up      

The act in which you take the first two fingers of each hand to spread your partner's pussy so that you can fit your head inside. shaving your head and baby oil may be a good precaution in order to avoid suffocation.

"Dude i just pulled a four finger spread last night and almost got stuck, Mary has a real tight pussy"


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

oregon024 said:


> It's all good but If I wanted to see pussy online this ain't the site.I'm here to talk mj growing.a womens body is beatifull.Stare at them cocks all day long guys i don't care


This thread is being trolled like the area under a bridge.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> 1. Four Finger Spread *6* thumbs up
> 
> The act in which you take the first two fingers of each hand to spread your partner's pussy so that you can fit your head inside. shaving your head and baby oil may be a good precaution in order to avoid suffocation.
> 
> "Dude i just pulled a four finger spread last night and almost got stuck, Mary has a real tight pussy"


That's not it. Put your hand in, spread your fingers like when you were drawing a turkey in gradeschool, rotate your hand around. A gauge of how loose.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> This thread is being trolled like the area under a bridge.


I LOVED THAT BOOK WHEN I WAS A KID!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> That's not it. Put your hand in, spread your fingers like when you were drawing a turkey in gradeschool, rotate your hand around. A gauge of how loose.


2. four finger spread *1* up, *4* down  
_The resulting spray between your fingers when you vomit in public and try to hold it back with one hand._
_Hugh: "I heard Chuck puked in the middle of the bar last night." 
Ralph: "Yeah, he did a four finger spread over some people's table." _


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

TheDemocrat said:


>


ohh i feel so small now


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

DWR said:


> ohh i feel so small now


Both pics are obviously not real.  The black dude pic is a fake dick and the white dude pic is photoshopped.


----------



## nuera59 (Nov 29, 2009)

fucking sick


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Both pics are obviously not real.  The black dude pic is a fake dick and the white dude pic is photoshopped.



 Hihiiiiiii so im still big  !? YAY !!!!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

Indeed. LOL


----------



## TheDemocrat (Nov 29, 2009)

Guys, girls don't care how big it is.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

TheDemocrat said:


> Guys, girls don't care how big it is.


Who gives a shit about girls. Nobody is talking about girls. Gals are very self-absorbed eh.


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 29, 2009)

they just care how thick it is


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

ledgrowing said:


> they just care how thick it is


big1_
adj_ *bigger*, *biggest

**1.* of great or considerable size, height, weight, number, girth, power, or capacity


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 29, 2009)

all of the above


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 29, 2009)

​


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

Spread Eagle Beagle


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

gogrow said:


> No, thanks for letting me know enough to look into it


I'm glad you took the time to look into it 

Wanna take the time to look into whether or not oregon024 is him too? Cuz it sure sounds like it. And one of his accounts said he was from oregon...



skiskate said:


> ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!
> 
> I really hoped that moron would have gotten over riu already, I guess hes still wasting his months left arguing on the net...


I was hoping he was dead already, but ciest la vie. 



oregon024 said:


> You guys are pervs.This should be deleted.who wants to see dick and pussy.that's sick


Obviously YOU want to see it, since you entered a thread whose title clearly states that there will be nudity 

Are you 420OldSchoolBJ too? He was calling DWR a perv for liking feet...



Brevity said:


> Well after the +rep thread I went up one level so the rep system aint all that stable.





The Real Peter Parker said:


> What the fuck are rep levels!??!?





Brevity said:


> Well you're at level ten and I'm at level 13 so you figure it out.


That bar is not your rep bar guys 

Your rep are the boxes, green if you use the default skin, black and red if you use blzin0-7. 

The green and orange bars have nothing to do with rep. Green is simply activity and orange is your experience bar. Rep is just one of many factors in that bar.

https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system.html

Rolli breaks it all down for you, what factors into your orange bar. 



oregon024 said:


> It's all good but If I wanted to see pussy online this ain't the site.I'm here to talk mj growing.a womens body is beatifull.Stare at them cocks all day long guys i don't care


If you don't like it, you could always, um, I dunno -- LEAVE THE THREAD

But I don't think you will. I think the lady doth protest too much


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That bar is not your rep bar guys
> 
> Your rep are the boxes, green if you use the default skin, black and red if you use blzin0-7.
> 
> ...


I'm slightly confused. I know that the little green squares are about how much rep you have, I know that the green line is your percentage of activity. The orange line is your experience. I know that your experience is based on your rep and activity.

So what is your point? LOL


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm slightly confused. I know that the little green squares are about how much rep you have, I know that the green line is your percentage of activity. The orange line is your experience. I know that your experience is based on your rep and activity.
> 
> So what is your point? LOL


Your experience is based on:
*Calculation of the score*
Taken into calculation are these things:
Threads
- Created threads
- Thread views of own threads
- Thread replies of own threads
- Thread votes of own threads
- Thread tags
- Replies to own threads
- Sticky threads

Posts
- Created posts
- Views on attachments

User
- Days since registration
- Referrals
- Received infractions
- Reputation
- Visitor messages on profiles
- Members of own social groups 
- Albumpictures
- Friends


That's my point.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

OK. SO WHAT'S YOUR POINT?

I know your experience is based on that stuff. What does that have to do with *anything*?

Now I'm really confused.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> OK. SO WHAT'S YOUR POINT?
> 
> I know your experience is based on that stuff. What does that have to do with *anything*?
> 
> Now I'm really confused.


Rep is not connected to experience? As in rep influences experience, not experience influences rep. I think, I'm also confused though.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> OK. SO WHAT'S YOUR POINT?
> 
> I know your experience is based on that stuff. What does that have to do with *anything*?
> 
> Now I'm really confused.


The point is that the orange bar, with your level 13 and Peter's level 10, is not your rep bar. Those are not your "rep levels" as you referred to them. 

Sorry if I'm telling you stuff you already know, but your earlier posts made it sound like you DIDN'T know.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

I DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING ABOUT REP LEVELS!!!!!!!!!

I just said that the +rep thread gave me enough points to go up another level!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING ABOUT REP LEVELS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just said that the +rep thread gave me enough points to go up another level!


Ok, well I already explained why I thought what I did, and even said I was sorry if I was telling you something you already knew. So what are you going on about?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

Dumb and Blind. What a combination. I'm going on about how....

 _I DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING ABOUT REP LEVELS!!!!!!!!!

I just said that the +rep thread gave me enough points to go up another level!_


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Dumb and Blind. What a combination. I'm going on about how....
> 
> _I DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING ABOUT REP LEVELS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just said that the +rep thread gave me enough points to go up another level!_


Why do you always try to insult me when I don't agree with you? It gets old


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

No insult.  Just an observation. Clarification.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> No insult.  Just an observation. Clarification.


I agree, it wasn't an insult. Which is why I said "try"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

Which is why I said it wasn't!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Which is why I said it wasn't!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

You're a weird one.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


Me likey..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

God I love firemen...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 29, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


I likey!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Here are my 2 pics


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 29, 2009)

44 Breasts in one post.I think its a record Golden ganja.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Nov 29, 2009)

This thread succeeds, except for all the wiener.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> This thread succeeds, except for all the wiener.


Of course, the words in your posts, there's chicks on this forum too, ya know.

Anyways, your pics totally succeed, but your comment fails *and* succeeds at exactly 50%. As the entire thread succeeds... something for everyone, women and men.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> This thread succeeds, except for all the wiener.


This thread would be NOTHING without wieners. 

Remember that.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> This thread would be NOTHING without wieners.
> 
> Remember that.


I ??? that statement. It would still be 50% the best thread of all time, which is saying something, because a lot of threads suck.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I ??? that statement. It would still be 50% the best thread of all time, which is saying something, because a lot of threads suck.


I wasn't talking about the pics in the thread, I meant the wieners attached to the guys looking at this thread, because, let's face it, the majority of RIU is male. 



fdd2blk said:


>


Hot DOG...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I wasn't talking about the pics in the thread, I meant the wieners attached to the guys looking at this thread, because, let's face it, the majority of RIU is male.


I'm not gonna argue with the majority of RIU being male, I'm gonna go out to say many women operate on emotions and feelings, where men operate on logic and facts. No way is right or wrong, but of course DARE plays on emotions and feelings, causing more women to be against smoking weed. Plus smoking of anything, tobacco use, especially chewing tobacco, is a male habit more or less in this society.

And I don't understand about what you mean by 'the wieners attached to the guys looking at this thread' unless there's no double meaning.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 29, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> And I don't understand about what you mean by 'the wieners attached to the guys looking at this thread' unless there's no double meaning.


If you don't get it, I don't think I can explain it to you


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If you don't get it, I don't think I can explain it to you


Well... link me to urban dictionary? I'm 18 I'll be able to handle it.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)

she is sayin this thread would b nothin if we did not have dicks .. cause i mean really we wanna see naked chicks.. (thinking wit our penises) if not for that fact we would not be interested


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Nov 30, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> This thread would be NOTHING without wieners.
> 
> Remember that.


Yes ma'am.


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 30, 2009)

If she could clear that I would put a ring on her finger. 


PS: and Brevity it's obvious the rep system isn't stable or I wouldn't be on the top 25 members since I've never posted a single picture of one of my plants.


----------



## TheDemocrat (Nov 30, 2009)

..................


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> If she could clear that I would put a ring on her finger.
> 
> 
> PS: and Brevity it's obvious the rep system isn't stable or I wouldn't be on the top 25 members since I've never posted a single picture of one of my plants.


And I wouldn't be in the top 200 out of 200,000 only joining a month ago and never posting in one of the marijuana growing sections!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 30, 2009)

TheDemocrat said:


> ..................


Promiscuous little vixen!


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Green Cross (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 30, 2009)

green cross said:


>


??? ?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 30, 2009)

Green Cross said:


>


 If that was a pie pan on her head that would be sexy.


----------



## FreddieMercury (Nov 30, 2009)

woooww wooooww, im sorry but this is a bit awkward,


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## 1twstdFCK (Nov 30, 2009)

how is the tread not locked?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 30, 2009)

1twstdFCK said:


> how is the tread not locked?


Why should it be locked?


----------



## gogrow (Nov 30, 2009)

1twstdFCK said:


> how is the tread not locked?




there was an agreement reached... we got this, stay in the truck


----------



## stankpot (Nov 30, 2009)

I like 99.9% of ass shots in this thread


----------



## 1twstdFCK (Nov 30, 2009)

not sayin it SHOULD be

just thought they would have closed this by now, sence they did with the other treads like this.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 30, 2009)

1twstdFCK said:


> not sayin it SHOULD be
> 
> just thought they would have closed this by now, sence they did with the other treads like this.


Shhhhhhush Look at this


----------



## crammers (Nov 30, 2009)

i havent seen jesse jane yet god shes gorgeous and that ass


----------



## 1twstdFCK (Nov 30, 2009)

o yeaaaaa


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

I like that last one most of all


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2009)

Makes me think of David and Goliath.......


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 1, 2009)

that last set is exactly why i wear boxers


----------



## guestrollitup (Dec 1, 2009)

*WTF..*

I feel as a man I was tricked into looking at a shitload of dicks because as a man the thread title forced me to look through this thread.. FML


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

lol, what's tricky about "tasteful nudity"?

It's not like it says all female nudity 

But yeah, I think a lot of guys felt the same way


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2009)

So, taste is a variable.  

Yes ... boxers. I prefer gravity ...


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 1, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> So, taste is a variable.
> 
> Yes ... boxers. I prefer gravity ...


In the winter i prefer boxer brief as they tend to keep my nuts warm, but hey that's just me.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 1, 2009)

briefs only when i wear slacks have you seen anchor man (don't act like your not impressed)
back on topic


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 1, 2009)

Public Pubic Pictures = Tasteful Nudity


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 1, 2009)

It's not cold out there and i Notice all is well except lackage of........ they should wear socks lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2009)

It looks like the guy with the "cap" on  has got the women...


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 1, 2009)

Are you aware what James Bond could do with his little finger?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2009)

James Bond could do whatever Ian Fleming wanted him to do ..


----------



## Pnuggle (Dec 1, 2009)

haha damn. this thread took off huh? I don't think Im going to view any other pages but, great job guys, I've seen enough uncircumsized cocks on this page to last me a lifetime and more.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 1, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It looks like the guy with the "cap" on  has got the women...


 the question is whats the odd man out gunna do later on. sit around naked? any ways thems some hot chicks for a few ugly ass dudes.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, we already know who's got the 8 ball.

Someone else will be playing Nintendo later on.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 1, 2009)

who took the pic? male or female ?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 1, 2009)

ahhhh good point robert. I just assumed it was some amused tourist or something! silly assumptions!


----------



## Green Cross (Dec 1, 2009)

Tasteful


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2b1if_female-bodybuilding-mix_extreme...... now what


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


 
damn wikid stop taking pics of me in the shower.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

I got neg rep'd.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

4 what?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

IDK! The chicken shit bastard didn't even neg rep my post!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't even have the right to face my accuser! Own up to your claims whoever the fuck you are!!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm sure the way you go about it doesn't help lol


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

They're comment by the neg rep isn't much better than anything I've posted in response.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

also i didnt see any rules about not posting tasteful nude vids so...

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20653/Carrie-Minter-Jacuzzi-Babe/#show


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

_*WOW!!!!!!!
*__*
dw*__*
*_


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> IDK! The chicken shit bastard didn't even neg rep my post!


They didn't neg rep your post? So how'd you get neg repped?

Or do you mean the neg rep had nothing to do with the post it was left on?

I'm high and confused.


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## SarcasticHobbes (Dec 1, 2009)

There should be a separate thread for male pics and female pics. I have no desire to sift through pages and pages of fellow male wang/buttocks/whatever. Jesus Christ







Well here is my contribution at any point...


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 1, 2009)

lol Wikid, how are you? I keep thinking 'touche' as I post after you...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

SarcasticHobbes said:


> There should be a separate thread for male pics and female pics. I have no desire to sift through pages and pages of fellow male wang/buttocks/whatever. Jesus Christ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this thread is great for finding out who is and who isn't comfortable with their sexuality


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> lol Wikid, how are you? I keep thinking 'touche' as I post after you...


lol, I've been enjoying our little back and forth 

As a matter of fact....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> They didn't neg rep your post? So how'd you get neg repped?
> 
> Or do you mean the neg rep had nothing to do with the post it was left on?
> 
> I'm high and confused.


It says N/A!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 1, 2009)

i like this thread!!! hella titties!!!!


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 1, 2009)

There is only one way to dilute either the penis or pussy quotient.

Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> It says N/A!



OOOH, that means that the thread has been deleted! I have a few of those. Sucks because you can't see wtf the person neg repped you for. 

I still think neg reps should automatically come with the neg repper's name. 

But if it's a neg rep, you know it's an elite or a mod....lol, not that that exactly narrows it down.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm gonna find out one way our another! So my man up high! Lend me your valuable ears Gogrow!!


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm gonna find out one way our another! So my man up high! Lend me your valuable ears Gogrow!!


 Gogrow wont tell you...


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I think this thread is great for finding out who is and who isn't comfortable with their sexuality


 good point wikid.. some ppl r just a lil homophobic lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> Gogrow wont tell you...


CAN'T tell you is more like it. The anonymity of the rep system can sometimes be a problem.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm gonna find out one way our another! So my man up high! Lend me your valuable ears Gogrow!!


 y does it matter everyone gets negged once


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> good point wikid.. some ppl r just a lil homophobic lol


But not you, right dgk?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/15559/Hollies-No-Scrubber/#show

long live cam girls


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Anonymity? You're repping ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was just in wonderment but that really pisses me off!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

no homophobicness here wikid..


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Anonymity? You're repping ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was just in wonderment but that really pisses me off!


 you can make a rough guess, how many points did you lose?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Anonymity? You're repping ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was just in wonderment but that really pisses me off!


I meant the anonymity of the people leaving you rep...the fact that you can't know who's leaving it unless they sign it. And even that can't really be trusted, cuz people can/have neg repped and signed with someone else's name. The only way to know is if you're elite.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Hell if I know. I know that I'm still level 13, still a splendor to behold, that's all. Anyway to tell?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

this ones for u wikid


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Hell if I know. I know that I'm still level 13, still a splendor to behold, that's all. Anyway to tell?


According to your profile you have 772 rep points. Is that right? It should be with your latest rep received.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> this ones for u wikid



That one's nice. Anymore? Please? 

For you dgk


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 1, 2009)

minger^^^^^^^^^


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

look at those perfect lips she has


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> According to your profile you have 772 rep points. Is that right? It should be with your latest rep received.


That's what I currently have I suppose... Don't know what I had before...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> That's what I currently have I suppose... Don't know what I had before...


IS that what you currently have? Did you check? I only ask cuz sometimes it takes time for the rep on your profile to update, like there have been times when I wanted to know how much my rep was worth so I checked the person's profile before I repped them, but then it would take like 24 hours for their profile to reflect the new rep points. I was hoping your profile was still reflecting your old rep...but oh well. 

It could't have been much more, I'm pretty sure neg rep isn't worth nearly the same as positive rep.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

lol ok wikid ill play


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

I have 9000 experience points and 770 rep points.


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 1, 2009)

8981.......


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

And you have 11500, oh wait, 11432. I actually have 772 rep points but who cares. I just want to know who, not why.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol ok wikid ill play















Brevity said:


> I have 9000 experience points and 770 rep points.





Woomeister said:


> 8981.......


LOL, I thought that same shit woo!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Jennifer Aniston!!


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm gonna find out one way our another! So my man up high! Lend me your valuable ears Gogrow!!





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> CAN'T tell you is more like it. The anonymity of the rep system can sometimes be a problem.



I can see em.... can you at least read it brev?? or is that erased too?? 





Woomeister said:


> Gogrow wont tell you...



guess i wouldnt for you now....


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

for the record, if this is seen as ANYONE'S avatar, i will be promptly taking it down, with an infraction....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

gogrow said:


> I can see em.... can you at least read it brev?? or is that erased too??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Mods can see who reps us? I thought fdd said you guys couldn't, and I thought that's how people from other places got around the PM filters....if you know what I mean.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

gogrow said:


> I can see em.... can you at least read it brev?? or is that erased too??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the comment! THE PERPLEXING COMMENT!!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Really? Mods can see who reps us? I thought fdd said you guys couldn't, and I thought that's how people from other places got around the PM filters....if you know what I mean.



one of the few things we can see.... just dont really need to look into reps much... unless there is a complaint of harrassment.... 

dont know how ^THAT is over-ran.... ask brev


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I've got the comment! THE PERPLEXING COMMENT!!


seemed rather straightforward to me


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

gogrow said:


> one of the few things we can see.... just dont really need to look into reps much... unless there is a complaint of harrassment....
> 
> dont know how ^THAT is over-ran.... ask brev


Well that's good to know, I'm going to keep that in mind for next time I get one of those random anonymous reps calling me a cunt. I'd like to be able to respond to the ball-less bastard


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Well that's good to know, I'm going to keep that in mind for next time I get one of those random anonymous reps calling me a cunt. I'd like to be able to respond to the ball-less bastard



usually, the mods deal with it and keep it anonymous with the offended party.... but i'd tell you and let you rail into em


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

gogrow said:


> usually, the mods deal with it and keep it anonymous with the offended party.... but i'd tell you and let you rail into em


that's why I like you gogrow, you're my kinda mod


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> that's why I like you gogrow, you're my kinda mod



awww... you make me sound sweet.... dont tell anyone, i got a reputation to uphold here


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Padawan , yeild to your Jedi Master!!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

gogrow said:


> awww... you make me sound sweet.... dont tell anyone, i got a reputation to uphold here


Sweet AND cute. Better be careful, or I'm gonna get a crush on you and start following you around like a puppy 

I'm just kidding 

....or am I?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

You're not.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

is that who negged u?


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

watch puttin people's names out, thats kinda dick


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You're not.


NOPE! Sure ain't! 

I mean, have YOU seen that pic of gogrow in the tub? HOT DAYUM!

*Wikid fans herself* Is it hot in here?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

LMAO No! Gogrow is a wonderful person. An unruly padawan though!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Sweet AND cute. Better be careful, or I'm gonna get a crush on you and start following you around like a puppy
> 
> I'm just kidding
> 
> ....or am I?



dont tease me now


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Why so hopeless Gogrow!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Why so hopeless Gogrow!



because optimism is NOT realism.... 

finances and other shit... life


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

gogrow said:


> dont tease me now


don't tempt me


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

I commiserate together with you.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> don't tempt me



"Ima get me a RIU girlfriend!".. .... i dunno why, but that made me laugh... and my wife look at me funny


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

DAMN Gogrow invoked the wife early!!!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> DAMN Gogrow invoked the wife early!!!



wikid knows she's there.... doesnt mean we cant still play...

and where the fuck you get the cool smileys??


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

I know but you should invoke the wife card so early in your little games.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I know but you should invoke the wife card so early in your little games.



i suppose that would depend on what your intentions are


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

gogrow said:


> "Ima get me a RIU girlfriend!".. .... i dunno why, but that made me laugh... and my wife look at me funny





Brevity said:


> DAMN Gogrow invoked the wife early!!!


lol, i WIN!



gogrow said:


> wikid knows she's there.... doesnt mean we cant still play...
> 
> and where the fuck you get the cool smileys??


Yep 

*Wikid knows*

And gogrow knows I'm just playing 

...or am i? 


lol, no, seriously, I am.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

LMAO, by a landslide indeed.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, i WIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why i said "play"...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO, by a landslide indeed.



i surrender quickly......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

You most certainly did.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You most certainly did.



i dont mind it metaphorically... but i avoid it physically at all cost


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

I avoid all forms of submission.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Dude, I think someone seriously has a grudge at me.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Dude, I think someone seriously has a grudge at me.....


Why? Did you get another neg rep? That would have to be two separate someones....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

No! If I got another neg rep heads would taken at my hands.....


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Dude, I think someone seriously has a grudge at me.....



why you say that????


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Just somehow secretly relay to me the villain!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Just somehow secretly relay to me the villain!



its someone i cant fuck with  .... leaves you with about 5-6 options... wasnt me; take one away


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

so it was ob another mod.. not go grow and fdd would of signed his name....so


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

GrowTech? That dude has a great disdain for trippers...


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> so it was ob another mod.. not go grow and fdd would of signed his name....so



the world will never know


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

i miss the boobies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm gonna make sure I know.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

WhoaWhoaWhoa! I think I know the answer to this riddle depending on the answer to one question. Can mods look at removed threads?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah they know and see all.. deleted posts edited posts (they can see the original post)


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Sonofabitch


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

Now *I* want to know


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

y what did u do???


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Haha ^^^

Upset a sanctimonious prick I wouldn't wonder....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

i like this one best


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

lol well they were there for a minute


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

All I do to get around that is send the picture through my email.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

not that worried bout it...


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> All I do to get around that is send the picture through my email.




that's a neat little trick to know there


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

gogrow said:


> that's a neat little trick to know there


I was in desperate need of a pic and so I saved it to my computer, still didn't work so I attached it to a email.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I was in desperate need of a pic and so I saved it to my computer, still didn't work so I attached it to a email.



seems to me that the bandwidth thing would still apply, but evidently not


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

At first they all showed up as those bandwidth notices, then i opened them in separate pages...now they all load on this page...maybe just until I clear my cookies? *Wikid does not know*


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Most evidently.


----------



## TheDemocrat (Dec 1, 2009)

.............


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

TheDemocrat said:


> .............


Very pretty.


----------



## TheDemocrat (Dec 1, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Very pretty.


I'm kind of plain. And simple.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

If you say so.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 1, 2009)

TheDemocrat said:


> I'm kind of plain. And simple.



beauty doesnt have to be elaborate and showy


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Well that caught Gogrs attention.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## TheDemocrat (Dec 1, 2009)

too bad he is gay......mmmmmmm


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

BIG GAY PENIS???? WTF


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


 i wouls like to thank who ever repped me for this if i knew who i would return the favor


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

This thread is rife with inquiries about rep leavers....


----------



## TheDemocrat (Dec 1, 2009)

It was me.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

TheDemocrat said:


> It was me.


 well thank u dem and nice pic as well


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 1, 2009)

shirts vs skins


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

WOW!

http://images.google.com/images?q=Soccer cheerleaders&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 1, 2009)

i have never wanted to be air b4 till right now


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2009)

Keeping with the sports theme: heres the site for more Tasteful footy ladies: http://fivefalcons.com/world_cup_babes_2006/


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


>


Wow, but they got it wrong, there's eleven outfield players, what happened to the goalie? off to find the balls no doubt


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

wtf we dont have soccer cheerleaders and we invented the damn game, im so pissed, where are our cheerleaders


----------



## manlookingj (Dec 2, 2009)

The ones with the women pictured are tasteful,


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

Mexico has cheerleaders!!! 

*Who Invented Soccer*

Documented evidence of what is possibly the oldest activity resembling football can be found in a Chinese military manual written during the Warring States Period in about the 476 BC&#8211;221 BC. The Ancient Greeks and Romans are known to have played many ball games some of which involved the use of the feet. Games played in Central America with rubber balls by indigenous peoples are also well-documented.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

i care not for your semantics cj  where da titties?


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i care not for your semantics cj  where da titties?


I see dem, there up there on those loverly Mexicano cheer-ladies,


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

They're nude ... pervert!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

man my RIU is all screwy i keep having to quote someone then go back to the thread for it to load the pics.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

I've noticed some irregularities as well. I just blame Obama, it's easier.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

that no goodnik again?!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

It's his turn. that's how america rolls now.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

manlookingj said:


> The ones with the women pictured are tasteful,


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 2, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


I heart you dgk


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

u too wikid thanks 4 takin care of that lil issue in the lol thread while i was sleep..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 2, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> u too wikid thanks 4 takin care of that lil issue in the lol thread while i was sleep..


lol, I didn't take care of anything, just didn't think it sounded like something you'd do


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

uhhh ... ten foot pole ... not touching it. (walks away)


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

cracker come back.........


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

Pics of nude men don't bother me. Nude men standing near me do however.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

Hahahah! nice set up. I can appreciate that.


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Dec 2, 2009)

uhhhhhh...uhhhhhhh...


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 2, 2009)

Porn! Insertion! Porn! Intercourse Porn! Porn!

Wow. That chic had a nice dick.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 2, 2009)

lmao ....brepppp!!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hahahah! nice set up. I can appreciate that.


 thought u might of liked that set up


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

A beer blocking the destination. Only one way to get around it. Pick it up and drink it.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH the benevolent friend of mine who shed a little info.... The worm who neg repped me WAS GrowTech.....


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 2, 2009)

sup with all this neg rep goin around lately
is everyone that stressed out lately? I mean damn i know its the holidays but shit its just a website no need to go around neg reppin ppl


----------



## gogrow (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> THANK YOU VERY MUCH the benevolent friend of mine who shed a little info.... The worm who neg repped me WAS GrowTech.....



okay...if you say so


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> sup with all this neg rep goin around lately
> is everyone that stressed out lately? I mean damn i know its the holidays but shit its just a website no need to go around neg reppin ppl


Growtech is relatively famous for his neg reps. I got one just recently but didn't say shit about it. I had a similar freak out over it though, but the whole time I knew it was Growtech. But I just got one, so it'll be a while before he comes back around and neg reps me for this one.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

everything should be represented here


----------



## gogrow (Dec 2, 2009)

^^^ i'm fine with your point of view... as wikid would say, "fair is fair" .... but it doesnt have to be a raging hard on..... swinging...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

gogrow said:


> okay...if you say so


What Gogrow? You were the one who told me!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

gogrow said:


> ^^^ i'm fine with your point of view... as wikid would say, "fair is fair" .... but it doesnt have to be a raging hard on..... swinging...


 i didnt oppose the warning bro i understand.. just didnt realize gifs of hard nipples on bouncing breasts were cool buts gifs of hard swinging cock(cant believe i just said that sentence lol ) were not..


----------



## gogrow (Dec 2, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> i didnt oppose the warning bro i understand.. just didnt realize gifs of hard nipples on bouncing breasts were cool buts gifs of hard swinging cock(cant believe i just said that sentence lol ) were not..



dont really think that the two are on the same level, but if you'd like, i'll remove mine for you.... would you like that sir??


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

A throbbing schlong or a little nipple action?


----------



## gogrow (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> What Gogrow? You were the one who told me!



I told you nothing


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

gogrow said:


> I told you nothing


You told me everything as it were.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You told me everything as it were.



and then you jumped to your own conclusions... seems to be common practice


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

gogrow said:


> and then you jumped to your own conclusions... seems to be common practice


Dude, the same neg rep was left to others and others were told directly by the repper.  Hmmmhemmm.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Dude, the same neg rep was left to others and others were told directly by the repper.  Hmmmhemmm.


welll.... i dunno


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

You told me it was a Mod. That way I came to the easy conclusion that of the mods, I've only dealt with you, Fdd, and Growtech. Me and Fdd are real chill and you should PLUS rep me, or Ban me.  While GrowTech is filled with Disdain as I've said. Cleancut I'd say.


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I guess the term "Tasteful" is up to perspective......


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


>
































FUCKIN LOVE IT! LMAO! 













This goes on and on...













None of this has any nudity of course but it's as well as a quarter of the pics in this thread....


















At least they're funny...





























Would you?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> Well I guess the term "Tasteful" is up to perspective......


Bingo!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> ........


Hippie you have repped me seriously, at least 3 times, and I can't rep you again! Who are you!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

That's horribly photoshopped. Hitlers hand on the girl to his right is obviously not touching her.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> That's horribly photoshopped. Hitlers hand on the girl to his right is obviously not touching her.


Not to mention the blindfold.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 2, 2009)

Brevity said:


> That's horribly photoshopped. Hitlers hand on the girl to his right is obviously not touching her.


 its as real as this picture of emma watson


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Is it just me or are those sheets so extremely trippy? I can see some movement in the two zigzagged lines, rotation.

The girls are nice too.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Not to mention the blindfold.


It looks more like they were just hiding the identity but yeah. :-0


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> its as real as this picture of emma watson


I'd hit it fo'sho.


----------



## jensenblaze (Dec 2, 2009)

TheDemocrat said:


> .............






Now this one was amazing!! I can't get my rep to work or I'd blow your shit up!!!! Same girl as your avatar??


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 2, 2009)

Jesus ....


----------



## TheDemocrat (Dec 2, 2009)

..................


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Dec 2, 2009)

mmmmm Might be simple but deff not plain. your hottt.


----------



## collectselltrade (Dec 2, 2009)

VansStoner1748 said:


> mmmmm Might be simple but deff not plain. your hottt.


 i would have to say perfect nips!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

She's 18!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

And finally I share two nice asses.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

I should have known not to check back for more nudity when it was FDD... Always making a creative but also conforming post in the thread.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't stop staring at his .... beer bottle.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 3, 2009)

do you think he gets his junk waxed?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't want to know...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2009)

he's gonna catch a fish if he's not careful.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)

Just a weekend out with the fellas, eh?


----------



## poplars (Dec 3, 2009)

ahh so beautiful


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2009)

ACK!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

dammmmmn more thatch than an old english cottage


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dammmmmn more thatch than an old english cottage


and there is something big living in it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 3, 2009)

Lmfao!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> do you think he gets his junk waxed?



yeah, what's up with that?


----------



## gogrow (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd say shave that thing, but not sure if it would be an improvement or not


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 3, 2009)

poplars said:


> ahh so beautiful


Better go get the weed eater.


----------



## tnrtinr (Dec 3, 2009)

gogrow said:


> dont really think that the two are on the same level, but if you'd like, i'll remove mine for you.... would you like that sir??



I've got a great idea for you - Why don't you remove the photos of underage girls too?

It is just fucking weird that you clean up the thread with certain "pornographic" images of adults; but leave the ones encouraging statutory rape of minors and masturbation to their images. 

And you're a mod? You give me an infraction for photos of adults and leave photographs of minors for all to see. The selection process must be less than rigorous.


----------



## tnrtinr (Dec 3, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> Better go get the weed eater.


Oh yeah; heaven forbid we see a beautiful woman with pubic hair.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 3, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> I've got a great idea for you - Why don't you remove the photos of underage girls too?
> 
> It is just fucking weird that you clean up the thread with certain "pornographic" images of adults; but leave the ones encouraging statutory rape of minors and masturbation to their images.
> 
> And you're a mod? You give me an infraction for photos of adults and leave photographs of minors for all to see. The selection process must be less than rigorous.



If i understand you correctly, you are speaking of the "jailbait" posters?? I didnt see any nudity, nor did it make me wanna rape a minor, and i didnt wanna jerk off to the photos..... whats your issue??

and i didnt give you an infraction, only a warning.... for a big animated GIF of a shemale with an erection swinging all over the place....... 

I suppose i need to close this thread.... ignorance abounds


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 3, 2009)

gogrow said:


> If i understand you correctly, you are speaking of the "jailbait" posters?? I didnt see any nudity, nor did it make me wanna rape a minor, and i didnt wanna jerk off to the photos..... whats your issue??
> 
> and i didnt give you an infraction, only a warning.... for a big animated GIF of a shemale with an erection swinging all over the place.......
> 
> I suppose i need to close this thread.... ignorance abounds


actually that was me you warned and i took it maturely.. did other dude post a gif of swinging errection lol.. dont close the thread bc of some dumbasses .ps u r one of the coolest mods


----------



## gogrow (Dec 3, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> actually that was me you warned and i took it maturely.. did other dude post a gif of swinging errection lol.. dont close the thread bc of some dumbasses .ps u r one of the coolest mods



my mistake.... i suppose his was the one with the penetration.... regardless


----------



## tnrtinr (Dec 3, 2009)

gogrow said:


> If i understand you correctly, you are speaking of the "jailbait" posters?? I didnt see any nudity, nor did it make me wanna rape a minor, and i didnt wanna jerk off to the photos..... whats your issue??
> 
> and i didnt give you an infraction, only a warning.... for a big animated GIF of a shemale with an erection swinging all over the place.......
> 
> I suppose i need to close this thread.... ignorance abounds


What do you think a jailbait poster is? Do you read them? They aren't that difficult to comprehend. It is a minor pictured with quotes like "one night of fun is worth 10 years in prison" "sometimes it's worth it." Seems like encouragement to participate in statutory rape to me. But even worse is the fact that you encourage the sexualization of a minor (although you may not have jerked off to the photos - someone most certainly has). So not only does it not follow the theme of the thread "Tasteful _*NUDITY;*_" it is content that is not appropriate for the site.

I don't know what kind of software you have on your computer but I did not post anything that was animated and there certainly was not a swinging cock. I posted a photo of a man with breast implants eating ice cream (which is legal - unlike statutory rape) to show that there are more then the conventional male/female sexuality in the world. It's obvious it went over your head and you got caught up in your own insecurities about your own sexuality. 

Funny that the "appropriateness" is determined by the volume of blood in a penis and not the underlying moral wrongness of objectifying our nations youth sexually. "Ignorance abounds."

Why would you close the thread? Isn't it your job to moderate them - not censor them?


----------



## gogrow (Dec 3, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> What do you think a jailbait poster is? Do you read them? They aren't that difficult to comprehend. It is a minor pictured with quotes like "one night of fun is worth 10 years in prison" "sometimes it's worth it." Seems like encouragement to participate in statutory rape to me. But even worse is the fact that you encourage the sexualization of a minor (although you may not have jerked off to the photos - someone most certainly has). So not only does it not follow the theme of the thread "Tasteful _*NUDITY;*_" it is content that is not appropriate for the site.
> 
> I don't know what kind of software you have on your computer but I did not post anything that was animated and there certainly was not a swinging cock. I posted a photo of a man with breast implants eating ice cream (which is legal - unlike statutory rape) to show that there are more then the conventional male/female sexuality in the world. It's obvious it went over your head and you got caught up in your own insecurities about your own sexuality.
> 
> ...


I mixed up you and another guy... my apologies... you posted two pictures in that post, and the second one was a chick getting fucked by a tranny

and yes, its my "job" to moderate, not censor.... closing the thread would be moderation, keeping up with it and deleting as i have been would be censorship...


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 3, 2009)

your doin fine gogrow!!!!!!!!! this ones for u


----------



## gogrow (Dec 3, 2009)

^^^nice view.. ... thanks bro


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## tnrtinr (Dec 3, 2009)

gogrow said:


> I mixed up you and another guy... my apologies... you posted two pictures in that post, and the second one was a chick getting fucked by a tranny
> 
> and yes, its my "job" to moderate, not censor.... closing the thread would be moderation, keeping up with it and deleting as i have been would be censorship...


You're still missing my point. I don't care about the warning - It's the first one I have gotten. It doesn't bother me.

The fact that you continue to have jailbait photos in the thread and censor anything else before those is what I have a problem with. Encouraging / justifying / glamorizing / humorizing having sex with a child is disgusting and should be the first photographs removed.

We have different perspectives of effective moderation. Closing a thread censors everyone's thoughts - it is not the lesser of two evils that you believe it to be.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 3, 2009)

tnrtinr said:


> You're still missing my point. I don't care about the warning - It's the first one I have gotten. It doesn't bother me.
> 
> The fact that you continue to have jailbait photos in the thread and censor anything else before those is what I have a problem with. Encouraging / justifying / glamorizing / humorizing having sex with a child is disgusting and should be the first photographs removed.
> 
> We have different perspectives of effective moderation. Closing a thread censors everyone's thoughts - it is not the lesser of two evils that you believe it to be.


your just gonna keep it up till he closes the thread huh???????? drop it report the post do whatever just dont b a dick and ruin all our fun


----------



## tnrtinr (Dec 3, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> your just gonna keep it up till he closes the thread huh???????? drop it report the post do whatever just dont b a dick and ruin all our fun


I'm doing the opposite - I'm ensuring you can have your fun through diligent moderation.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 3, 2009)

^^


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

Fresh out of childhood just for tnrtinr.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd like to thank Wikid for starting this doomed thread, I have more than a dozen +reps because of it.


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 3, 2009)

^^^^^ gross...


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 3, 2009)

now that is just ridonkulous in size

*EDIT GOGROW* agreed, thanks for quoting the post and having the ridiculously huge picture twice


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

tnrtinr has quite a mouth. The girls in those pictures are most likely 18+, but for their youthful appearance a joke is made. But how can we know how old each of them are... Must be proven guilty, the photos, because until then THEY ARE INNOCENT! [Innocent until proven guilty]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> tnrtinr has quite a mouth. The girls in those pictures are most likely 18+, but for their youthful appearance a joke is made. But how can we know how old each of them are... Must be proven guilty, the photos, because until then THEY ARE INNOCENT! [Innocent until proven guilty]


More than half of the pics that were ORIGINALLY in my post were DEFINITELY under 18...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> More than half of the pics that were ORIGINALLY in my post were DEFINITELY under 18...


Innocent until PROVEN guilty. And if they weren't nude, no pedo-ing there.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Innocent until PROVEN guilty. And if they weren't nude, no pedo-ing there.


Nude, a couple may have been absent of clothing...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Nude, a couple may have been absent of clothing...


Innocent until PROVEN guilty


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Innocent until PROVEN guilty


But all 'private' parts are completely and utterly shielded!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> But all 'private' parts are completely and utterly shielded!


But are privates really private?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> But are privates really private?


Hell no. But people have made them private haven't they.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Hell no. But people have made them private haven't they.


The govt has pictures of all of our faces... Who's to say they don't have our privates. They do have a database of every child pornography picture ever created that they know of though.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Let us not talk of these things!!! Near adulthood is one thing I'd suppose.... But that little kiddie porn shit is just disgusting...


I agree. There's some really fucked up people out there, and fucked up shit happening. I'd really like to figure all of it out. Except none of us are meant to know everything.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

We aren't meant for anything.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> We aren't meant for anything.


But what matters more, what we are meant for or what we're not meant for?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

WE AREN'T MEANT FOR ANYTHING SO WE CAN'T BE MEANT FOR ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LMAO! So you're sentence doesn't make sense! There is no meant for whatsoever.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> WE AREN'T MEANT FOR ANYTHING SO WE CAN'T BE MEANT FOR ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LMAO! So you're sentence doesn't make sense! There is no meant for whatsoever.


How can you be so sure... it's all in the collective subconscious.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## bourbonandsin (Dec 3, 2009)

Ten Characters


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

bourbonandsin said:


> Ten Characters


Where do these pictures originate?


----------



## bourbonandsin (Dec 3, 2009)

Good question, but I have no idea @ this point.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

Right.....


----------



## bourbonandsin (Dec 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Where do these pictures originate?


 Ha Ha. Looks like the same place as yours.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

That may be...


----------



## TheDemocrat (Dec 3, 2009)

What are you boys fighting about?


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 3, 2009)

hey dem, we need pics of that ass lol.


----------



## bourbonandsin (Dec 3, 2009)

No animosity, just admiring each others choice of source material.


----------



## TheDemocrat (Dec 3, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> hey dem, we need pics of that ass lol.


You already have pics of my ass kooshy.....


----------



## gogrow (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm with MK here!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## TheDemocrat (Dec 3, 2009)

You guys are terrible.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

People,  you've had more than enough pictures of her nude form.  Its quite the thing to set loose nude pictures of yourself over the internet. Once they are posted you can NEVER get them back.


----------



## sour420D (Dec 4, 2009)

some nice some naughty


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 4, 2009)

Kiddie porn is for Pussies.....

I'm into embryo porn ... I like them before they develop.








Mmmmm ... embryos ... so sexy!!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bring on the Milf's send in the milf's...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm into embryo porn ...
> 
> Mmmmm ... embryos ... so sexy!!!


Funny. I don't know what you could do with an embryo when only the head of your dick is bigger than their entire body...

Don't know if there's a law against embryo pornography like there is about child pornography... but of course abortion is still legal, proving embryos have no rights.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 4, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> Bring on the Milf's send in the milf's...





























All mothers.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 4, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'd like to thank Wikid for starting this doomed thread, I have more than a dozen +reps because of it.


Oh yeah, the doomed thread that wasn't going to go further than one post...what post number are we on now?  (edit: this is post number 748 )



WTF is up with RIU? I logged in for the first time today and my skin is NOT blzin-07, it's that ugly sickly green one  And I keep getting these irritating fucking pop up messages saying I have PMs, and some of them are from fucking two days ago, and yeah, this shit is irritating.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 4, 2009)

DOOMED it is indeed.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 4, 2009)

Doomed to ROCK


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 4, 2009)

Doomed to splutter off into nothingness.... 

stills of anna nicole out in the country posing completely naked


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 4, 2009)

You mean like 99% of the threads started?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 4, 2009)

EXACTLY!!!! You truly were doomed.  A false bet.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 4, 2009)

But I won the bet as far as the post count and other people contributing goes


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 4, 2009)

Noone posting pictures be true.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 4, 2009)

Please explain, cuz that makes absolutely no sense to me...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 4, 2009)

People did post pictures. That is true.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, i thought you were saying that noone posting pics was true...I was confused


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 4, 2009)

doomed if i have to keep using this skin


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 4, 2009)

gie me some rep man i feel lame without any red


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## bourbonandsin (Dec 5, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


Epic indeed


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 5, 2009)

I hope she has a nice set,Cause that dimple is going to get worse.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 5, 2009)

This interface sux ASS!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 5, 2009)

suicide girls are dope! 
































KatvonD


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

Suicide Girls apparently need some help carrying the suicide out. I'd be willing to help....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 5, 2009)

lmao!..someone doesnt like the suicide girls!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 5, 2009)

lmao!!! if u wouldnt fuck any of those chicks i posted pics of then theres somthing really wrong with you!!!! 

please explain how this is trashy looking chicks wishing for death!!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

Or in the words of the great Tyler Durden "Just clean her up and sport fuck her"


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 5, 2009)

lmao!!!!! A+++


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

^^^^ Looks like a super expensive fuckdoll.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 5, 2009)

some of these girls need more meat on their bones. i prefer curves.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

You really don't know the definition of curves!!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 5, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You really don't know the definition of curves!!



I get it!


----------



## jakethetank (Dec 5, 2009)

you must be gay since your posting all thses naked dudes


----------



## gogrow (Dec 5, 2009)

jakethetank said:


> you must be gay since your posting all thses naked dudes



or she's a girl


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

That's what I've been saying! If you're a dude posting a picture of another dudes cock, then you're probably gay. Just saying....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

GG... By GG could it possibly mean Gogrow..... Hmmm


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2009)

Brevity said:


> That's what I've been saying! If you're a dude posting a picture of another dudes cock, then you're probably gay. Just saying....



tell my wife that. she'd love for me to stop chasing her.


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 5, 2009)

*what the*

*FUCK*

okay.... you get to have a thread with schlongs and NO WEED ...

when my thread with WEED and, at most, a little pubic hair was Utterly Destroyed !!! ??? !!! ???

ug.

bRING bACK THE tHREAD "Bare Neked People and Marijunana" and destroy this completely off-topic porno filth.


.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

Technically it wasn't your thread, more like managed by you...


----------



## gogrow (Dec 5, 2009)

Brevity said:


> GG... By GG could it possibly mean Gogrow..... Hmmm



figured that was a given


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

But is it? IS IT? No,no, it is.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Dec 5, 2009)

This girl reminds me of that girl in the series 'V'... the eyes man... the eyes...


----------



## gogrow (Dec 5, 2009)

SocataSmoker said:


> This girl reminds me of that girl in the series 'V'... the eyes man... the eyes...



what girl???? smokin good today i presume??


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

This lady?


----------



## SocataSmoker (Dec 5, 2009)

Noooo, haha! This girl, Laura Vandervoort.







Looks a lot like the girl I posted! 

Or maybe I am smoking some gooood.


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 5, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Technically it wasn't your thread, more like managed by you...


The name of the thread was pulled directly from a statement that i made about starting a thread with Bare Neked People and Marijunana ... it was them gifted to me in a PM by the hippie chick before even a single post had been placed into it.

But, no, it wasn't my thread ... it was a thread meant to be a gift to the marijunana and lovely lady loving community. This is just naked porno, has nothing to do with marijunana, garbage. And apparently has the support of multiple moderators while a much tamer version in which most of the ladies had on varying degrees of clothing and were always pictured with marijunana was wiped off the forum completely.

 NO love.  NO Respect.  Boo.

OKAY, i'm done whining now, and I'll deffinitely unsubscribe 'cuz i don't remember the last time i had an urge to see another mans nakedness.
.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 5, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> The name of the thread was pulled directly from a statement that i made about starting a thread with Bare Neked People and Marijunana ... it was them gifted to me in a PM by the hippie chick before even a single post had been placed into it.
> 
> But, no, it wasn't my thread ... it was a thread meant to be a gift to the marijunana and lovely lady loving community. This is just naked porno, has nothing to do with marijunana, garbage. And apparently has the support of multiple moderators while a much tamer version in which most of the ladies had on varying degrees of clothing and were always pictured with marijunana was wiped off the forum completely.
> 
> ...



i never told you that you couldnt make another one .... i liked it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 5, 2009)

jakethetank said:


> you must be gay since your posting all thses naked dudes


I don't know you, but my first impression of you is that you're not very bright...



Brevity said:


> That's what I've been saying! If you're a dude posting a picture of another dudes cock, then you're probably gay. Just saying....


Or really comfortable with your sexuality. I mean, I'm not a lesbian, but I have no problem posting and looking at the pics posted of naked women....



DaGambler said:


> *what the*
> 
> *FUCK*
> 
> ...


That thread WAS brought back, perhaps you missed it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/275656-tasteful-nekid-people-marijuana-thread.html

That thread was started BEFORE this thread. That thread INSPIRED this thread. 

The only problem is, to be able to post a pic in that thread, the pic MUST have marijuana in it. Meaning for me, if I want to post pics of naked men in there, I have to photoshop a marijuana leaf into the pic, since there are not a lot of pics of men posing with marijuana. 

And aside from that, there are a lot of female pics out there that are tasteful, and hot, that don't involve weed. But because of the thread's title, those can't be posted in that thread. 

We have two threads for tasteful nudity. One in which marijuana is REQUIRED and one in which it is not. So I don't understand what you're complaining about....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

Women are most certainly different...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 5, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Women are most certainly different...


For the most part, I agree. Women seem to be less likely to be homophobic than men...probably because of society and what not.

But not all men are like that. I mean, I know guys who can't feel comfortable around gay men at all, they just can't do it, they spend the whole time thinking the guy's checking them out or something, it's just always on their mind.

And I know men who just don't care, it's not a factor at all. 

I really do believe it has to do with how comfortable you are with yourself and your own sexuality. And I'm not saying that everyone who's homophobic is really gay, or afraid that they're gay deep down inside....I think a lot of them are just afraid that OTHER PEOPLE will think they're gay, because of the way society treats the subject. 

Am I making sense? I'm really high, and it makes sense to me...if it doesn't make sense, smoke a bowl, and see if that helps.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 5, 2009)

jakethetank said:


> you must be gay since your posting all thses naked dudes


 so wait..... if posting naked dudes makes one gay what does this mean


----------



## cjishigh (Dec 5, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> so wait..... if posting naked dudes makes one gay what does this mean


WTF thats just nasty!!!!!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 5, 2009)

cjishigh said:


> WTF thats just nasty!!!!!









that better?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 5, 2009)

a little something for everyone


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks for the rep gambler .. here a few hot naked chicks for u


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 5, 2009)

whooo my old appearance is back!!!!!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 5, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> whooo my old appearance is back!!!!!


Yeah, I noticed that. First, the site was back to original appearance and non-functional, then functional with old [fucked up] appearance, then finally, back to 'normalcy.' Anyone else notice how crazy it was when all the threads worked but none of them bumped when posted in? It was hard to use.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

Tasteful people!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 6, 2009)

Seriously worried about you fdd.Either you're Gay,Cant stand anyone to have a good time or just a fucked up individual.Maybe all of the above.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> Seriously worried about you fdd.Either you're Gay,Cant stand anyone to have a good time or just a fucked up individual.Maybe all of the above.


Why do you say that? I liked that last one...


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Why do you say that? I liked that last one...


I think he forgot that this is for men and women


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 6, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> Seriously worried about you fdd.Either you're Gay,Cant stand anyone to have a good time or just a fucked up individual.Maybe all of the above.



or considerate of women.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

Or maybe possibly perhaps conceivably seemingly ostensibly GAY.



Let's get a hot mom in here...


----------



## ajkmatter (Dec 6, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I MUCH Prefer Cubana Lust.


 god dammmmmmn


----------



## ajkmatter (Dec 6, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


 the things i would do to that lol


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm an assman myself.  Or in the Kevin Smith world, Buttman.


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 6, 2009)

The penis pick's do not bother me.
What I thought was nasty. Was the chick's with &^$%.
That is just plain ol trickery. 
Awesome thread. Keep the pic's a comin.
back to lurkin.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 6, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> Seriously worried about you fdd.Either you're Gay,Cant stand anyone to have a good time or just a fucked up individual.Maybe all of the above.


 i think its gr8 that one lil thread can identify so many homophobes and ppl not secure enough in their sexuality to look at another mans penis..


----------



## guestrollitup (Dec 6, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> i think its gr8 that one lil thread can identify so many homophobes and ppl not secure enough in their sexuality to look at another mans penis..


I think it's just most guys/girls would rather not look at cock, IDK.. At least, most of the bitches I know like the taco.. not the sausage.. unless there in bed w/ me.. yaaa


----------



## TheDemocrat (Dec 6, 2009)

The wind blew and the shit flew.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

HOW CAN YOU WANT TO LOOK AT ANOTHER MANS COCK!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)

Barrett said:


> I think it's just most guys/girls would rather not look at cock, IDK.. At least, most of the bitches I know like the taco.. not the sausage.. unless there in bed w/ me.. yaaa


But cock is beautiful....


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But cock is beautiful....


ROFLMFAO!!! I would +REP you if i could but i gotta spread more b4 i get back to you.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## LsdgotAholdofMe (Dec 6, 2009)

What happened to the tasteful nudity?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

That's what I was saying! But If the thread makes going that way I'll go that way....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)

You don't think cock is tasty?


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 6, 2009)

TheDemocrat said:


> Guys, girls don't care how big it is.


 
why do women fake orgasms .......................................................................
cos they think men care roflmao slightly off topic but im slightly off my head 2 had 2 share


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)

sweetsmoker said:


> why do women fake orgasms .......................................................................
> cos they think men care roflmao slightly off topic but im slightly off my head 2 had 2 share


I don't think women should fake orgasms. If a man is a failure, he should know it.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 6, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't think women should fake orgasms. If a man is a failure, he should know it.



i second that..


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 6, 2009)

roflmao nice 1 tell em straight


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't think women should fake orgasms. If a man is a failure, he should know it.


This is why people +rep other people that don't deserve it. so they can +rep people that they can't +rep till they spread some around.. this will have to do


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 6, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> This is why people +rep other people that don't deserve it. so they can +rep people that they can't +rep till they spread some around.. this will have to do


 yes i do this some times. its hard to even find something semi worthy of repping lately though. I dunno


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 6, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> yes i do this some times. its hard to even find something semi worthy of repping lately though. I dunno


I'll + rep you since we have had plenty of discussions in other threads as well


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

A great deal of my reps are for quote "witty comment(s)"


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 6, 2009)

Brevity said:


> A great deal of my reps are for quote "witty comment(s)"


 They must have misread them then...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> They must have misread them then...


Just cause you don't like me doesn't mean others can't.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 6, 2009)

Man I honestly don't care much for it. I just wanna be able to read and reply as i please. IMHO I'm normally never out of line.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

Veni Vedi Vici, brilliant.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)

Brevity said:


> A great deal of my reps are for quote "witty comment(s)"


I believe wit merits rep.


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 6, 2009)

hence my witty comment...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

_For there is nothing either good or bad, thinking makes it so._


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 6, 2009)

before you can lead others you have to learn to be led...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

You have to learn to follow before you can lead. 

What goes on four legs in the morning, on two legs at noon, and on three legs in the evening?


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 6, 2009)

Brevity said:


> *You have to learn to follow before you can lead. *
> 
> What goes on four legs in the morning, on two legs at noon, and on three legs in the evening?


 incorrect mis translation of the original quote...my version is actually correct, just so you realise.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

Really? I'd be very interested in reading the source of your information because your version is NOWHERE TO BE FOUND.


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 6, 2009)

sorry that your search engine doesnt translate back to latin....Many original quotes are only found in original texts ( I have a degree in History/classics) They are bastardised and become the known quote hence the search engines inability to find them. 

advertisement

*Brian*: Excuse me. Are you the Judean People's Front? 
*Reg*: Fuck off! We're the People's Front of Judea 

*Reg*: All right, but apart from the sanitation, medicine, education, wine, public order, irrigation, roads, the fresh water system and public health, what have the Romans ever done for us? 
*Attendee*: Brought peace? 
*Reg*: Oh, peace - shut up! 
*Reg*: There is not one of us who would not gladly suffer death to rid this country of the Romans once and for all. 
*Dissenter*: Uh, well, one. 
*Reg*: Oh, yeah, yeah, there's one. But otherwise, we're solid. 

*Brian*: Have I got a big nose, Mum? 
*Brian?s mother*: Stop thinking about sex! 
*Brian*: I wasn't! 
*Brian?s mother*: You're always on about it. "Will the girls like this? Will the girls like that? Is it too big? Is it too small? " 

*Brian*: I am NOT the Messiah! 
*Arthur*: I say you are Lord, and I should know. I've followed a few. 

*Reg*: If you want to join the People's Front of Judea, you have to really hate the Romans. 
*Brian*: I do! 
*Reg*: Oh yeah, how much? 
*Brian*: A lot! 
*Reg*: Right, you're in


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

Hmmm

"The only real valuable thing is intuition."


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 6, 2009)

I could watch the life of Brian a 1000 times.Always look on the bright side of life.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

Lima, very nice Wikid


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

The girl from Jay and Silent Bob Right?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I know her too...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)

I've never seen jay and silent bob


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I've never seen jay and silent bob


I KNEW I RECOGNIZED HER!! LMAO.


----------



## guestrollitup (Dec 6, 2009)

^ Holy fuck. 
Is that even legal?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

That's the uniform


----------



## Groga (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Groga (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Groga (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Groga (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Groga (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 7, 2009)

Groga said:


>


 gorgeous view!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

I love how near of half the pics are from porn sites! Just great.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 7, 2009)

how can you tell? it says they are all photobucket and imageshack images


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

From the names on the pics???


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Oi! Wheres the nudity!!


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

I love you Woomeister.


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 7, 2009)

brevity said:


> oi! Wheres the nudity!!





dgk4life said:


>


 oi thats a nude back rack


----------



## howhighru (Dec 7, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


 what an ASS on him..very NICE...


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

Woomeister said:


>


Fantasyland.... It's not fair! *pouts*


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20746/Babysitting-Fail/#show

just ignore the well you'll seee


----------



## cph (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 7, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


 mmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Which one you like most?


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 7, 2009)

none.......


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 7, 2009)

deff not the dude on the far left


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> deff not the dude on the far left


I THOUGHT THE SAME THING!!! Lmao, that's deff not a girl, don't even want to think about what it is...


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 7, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> deff not the dude on the far left


 hey Rob, didnt spot you with that avatar for a mo......


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 7, 2009)

its my little girl tess


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 7, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Which one you like most?


 the blonde wit the duke shirt


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 7, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> its my little girl tess


 your a dog? lol...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 7, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> the blonde wit the duke shirt


That's my choice too!

I heart you dgk


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 7, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's my choice too!
> 
> I heart you dgk


 right back at ya wikid er i mean um ...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 7, 2009)

Brevity said:


>


 epilepsy sufferers beware!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not the only one who has stared at that image intently and saw the image spiral around and the your vision starts spinning and soon your halfway down her vertical smile...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 7, 2009)

Dude, those pics are always so hypnotic...like the one of jim carrey...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

Jim Carrey!!


----------



## cph (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2009)

[youtube]vjNLaFh3exs[/youtube]


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

GrowTech said:


>


Your post is filled with AIDS.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank Goodness for National Geographic. Got me through some lean months.


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 7, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Your post is filled with AIDS.


Your reply is filled with ignorance.


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Your reply is filled with ignorance.


Your post is filled with a false sense of superiority.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 7, 2009)

I am laughing and I don't know why. It's trippy stuff!


Brev, give it a rest. Ur post was tripe.


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> [youtube]vjNLaFh3exs[/youtube]


Fricken hillarious FDD.
And disgusting.


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 7, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Your post is filled with a false sense of superiority.


Your inbox is filled with infractions.


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 7, 2009)

[youtube]g2nmgcVbfKE[/youtube]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Your inbox is filled with infractions.


Why are you reading my PMs? Why is this Negative Rep Worthy? 
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/280448-negative-rep-16.html#post3490754
What did I do to you that caused such loathing?


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 7, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Why are you reading my PMs? Why is this Negative Rep Worthy?
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/280448-negative-rep-16.html#post3490754
> What did I do to you that caused such loathing?


Who is reading your PMs?

I must have accidentally negrep'd you on the wrong post. Don't worry, I'll neg rep you on the right one as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 7, 2009)

But he only has one infraction...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)

Ay dios mio...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## GrowTech (Dec 7, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> But he only has one infraction...


 who live like this wikid?!?!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 7, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> who live like this wikid?!?!


Lives like what?  

With an infraction? I dunno, I hear they have support groups...


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 7, 2009)

strapless bras for boobs?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 7, 2009)

I think this one needs to be brought back just cuz I like it


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 7, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I think this one needs to be brought back just cuz I like it


for this picture i've got one word... word.


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Dec 7, 2009)

I wana slap itt


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2009)

this is just a wank thread now.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 7, 2009)

good lord almighty fdd


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 7, 2009)

Well with that post Brevity's gonna beat me to tenth bar. And we all see Growtech's true colors...


----------



## gogrow (Dec 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this is just a wank thread now.



cant decide which is funnier here.... the obvious flattened penis, or the well manicured man bush.... WTF??


----------



## Leothwyn (Dec 8, 2009)

A bit on the tame side, but sort of cool...


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2009)

Just because you can post umpteen amount of pics doesn't mean you should ...


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Just because you can post umpteen amount of pics doesn't mean you should ...


agreed (too much time on your hands brev)


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> agreed (too much time on your hands brev)



that is NOT time.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)

lol its not? hey fdd ? for ya was gonna ask in the neg rep thread but dont wanna get neg repped lmao

after u post in thread and say anyone that posts after this post will be negged.. anyone that does post after that do they get neg repped 4 each post or just once...

oh yeah here r some tits so no one will bitch


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> And we all see Growtech's true colors...


Is there something you would like to say? and no offense to you guy, but I am heterosexual and am engaged to a woman... so ugh... yeah.


----------



## ...... (Dec 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol its not? hey fdd ? for ya was gonna ask in the neg rep thread but dont wanna get neg repped lmao
> 
> after u post in thread and say anyone that posts after this post will be negged.. anyone that does post after that do they get neg repped 4 each post or just once...
> 
> oh yeah here r some tits so no one will bitch


DAMN she is fucking bad


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 8, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Is there something you would like to say? and no offense to you guy, but I am heterosexual and am engaged to a woman... so ugh... yeah.


General barrage of insults that came from you... I made no comment about your sexuality, and I could care less about yours, as I seek women as well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol its not? hey fdd ? for ya was gonna ask in the neg rep thread but dont wanna get neg repped lmao
> 
> after u post in thread and say anyone that posts after this post will be negged.. anyone that does post after that do they get neg repped 4 each post or just once...


i can only rep you once until i spread it. it's like the plague.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2009)

Is it possible to tag team neg rep someone into oblivion??


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 8, 2009)

So now there's a problem with MY post Wtf...


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks fdd ...


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a girl crush on the redhead brevity posted. 
(the one in the orange room on the bench)

And the one with the gorgeous eyes and very dark hair. 
(the one with the lemon)

The redheads breasts are beautifully shaped.


----------



## scrapdizle (Dec 8, 2009)

thsi whole thread is just sick.. bunch of pervs go beat off else where


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)

scrapdizle said:


> thsi whole thread is just sick.. bunch of pervs go beat off else where


 weird but yet u come into a thread titled tasteful nudity and complain about nudity.. let me help show u the door newb----------------> have a nice day


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 8, 2009)

scrapdizle said:


> thsi whole thread is just sick.. bunch of pervs go beat off else where


So why did you click it? Are you hard of reading? Do you not understand what the word nudity means?

Fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 8, 2009)

You are entitled to your opinion but do not tell dozens of adults what to do are you're gonna get jumped..


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 8, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> So why did you click it? Are you hard of reading? Do you not understand what the word nudity means?
> 
> Fucking hypocrite.


 must be that guilty feeling ofter the money shot


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20709/Brazilian-Roller-Babe-Boxing/#show


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that is NOT time.


heh, too subtle ..  But UR right!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)

no nakedness but good god dam


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>



Wow, the blonde chic is hot.. if she was crime.. i'd take a bite out of that...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 8, 2009)

yum!!!!!


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 8, 2009)

it makes me want an apple...lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 8, 2009)

makes me wanna slap that ass!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2009)

Since the kids aren't wandering about behind me, and this thread is clearly labeled as a nude thread,I decided to look.Hope nobody posted this one...the first centerfold herself...Miss Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 8, 2009)

i'll second that! "note" its only 50 cents!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2009)

Not anymore, it ain't!


GNOME GROWN said:


> i'll second that! "note" its only 50 cents!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 8, 2009)

STONEY! *tackles Stoney and smothers her with love*

Nice contribution, and nope, I ain't seen it yet


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2009)

Uma Thurman.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2009)

You can't see it?Farts. I just copied and pasted it cuz I didn't wanna download it and do the attachment thing....Edit, oh wait, nevermind, you meant noone had posted it yet...duh... 
Do you know, I googled tasteful nudity and turned off the filtering, and on like the second page I saw a chick with a fist in her butt. Obviously tasteful varies.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> STONEY! *tackles Stoney and smothers her with love*
> 
> Nice contribution, and nope, I ain't seen it yet


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2009)

Dammit,wikid, now I owe you rep twice...I gave out too much this time, last time I had to give out more before I could rep you again.


----------



## cph (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Steadmanclan (Dec 8, 2009)

gogrow said:


> for the record, if this is seen as ANYONE'S avatar, i will be promptly taking it down, with an infraction....


wow...........


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 8, 2009)

Some nice pics recently.
[By the way, check out this bomb sig!]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> wow...........


Thanks for quoting that, I was trying to find it. +rep


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


whats with the photoshopped ass???????????????


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats with the photoshopped ass???????????????


LOL, I didn't even notice that!


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats with the photoshopped ass???????????????


 her legs are as skinny as her arms


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)

maybe they just photoshopped her arms down to her legs because she is parapalegic. Porn is an equal opportunity employer ya know lol


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 9, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> maybe they just photoshopped her arms down to her legs because she is parapalegic. Porn is an equal opportunity employer ya know lol




And I thought I was the only one.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

u could litterally spin her like a top on the tip of your dick... sign me up


----------



## palehawaiian (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

clam shot , shaved is a bonus still like kissing a man with all that razer stubble


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> And I thought I was the only one.


HOLY FUCK!!!!!
i cant decide if it should be 
or if it should be


----------



## palehawaiian (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)

i forget who said that used to be their avatar


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

hell i want that as a tatoo


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> i forget who said that used to be their avatar




it was a signature pic


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

as a person who apreceates the fine arts this thred is pushing .and i am so enjoying the edge


----------



## peacemane420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Awww, this one reminds me of bongspit *tear*


 
aaahhh i want those jeans! lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

if i was only as thin as he is


----------



## heyguy901 (Dec 9, 2009)

poplars said:


> ahh so beautiful


i know this is a tasteful blog... but that's a beat up vag, you know she's been around the block a couple times


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

She pretty!!   I'd hit it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

whats up with the chewed up piece of bubble gum/ ginger girl


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> whats up with the chewed up piece of bubble gum



you gotta unwrap it to get to the prize inside


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

not buying it


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

"You lost your arms in battle! But you grew some nice boobs..."


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> not buying it



i'll opt for the "mystery box"


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm the thousandth post!!!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm the thousandth post!!!



or at least right after  ... lol at the mystery box for 1000th post


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

gogrow said:


> or at least right after  ... lol at the mystery box for 1000th post


OP Doesn't Count!!!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> OP Doesn't Count!!!



evidently the system counts it.... that what i was going by...


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

gogrow said:


> evidently the system counts it.... that what i was going by...


Not when your viewing Toke n Talk and look at the Post Count...


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

GG its so good to see you , are you ok?


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> GG its so good to see you , are you ok?



no.........


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

tighten up brother things may get worse and friends will be by your side others will fade away


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

i can be in orange in 8 hrs


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> tighten up brother things may get worse and friends will be by your side others will fade away



like telling the starving ethioipian to cut back on food .... things have tightened further than they can.... I dont put much stock in "friends" these days bro.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)

Definitely dont click on the picture. Apparently its a link... My bad let me know if i should take it down


----------



## cph (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

TITTIES!!!! DAMN!!


----------



## cph (Dec 9, 2009)

Titties??? Were??? She brought cookies!!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

FUCK those cookies! Well, fuck her if you know what I mean but still.


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 9, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> Definitely dont click on the picture. Apparently its a link... My bad let me know if i should take it down


Dude, now I have to click it. 

Why didn't you just not say anything? Less people would of clicked.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

i like cookies ..................


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 9, 2009)

me tooo some nice pics lately +rep to all with nice pics


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2009)

cookie girl looks like my grandma's new neighbor


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

cookie gil looks like my grandma


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> cookie gil looks like my grandma


Hmmm. A GMILF.


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL Who repped me saying You and Me Both?


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

that would be me and nana


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

=D Thanks youz. =)


----------



## cph (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i like cookies ..................


Those ones sure look tasty



gogrow said:


> cookie girl looks like my grandma's new neighbor


I didn't know she moved. 



robert 14617 said:


> cookie gil looks like my grandma


Is she single?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Cph has got some great titty pics...


----------



## cph (Dec 9, 2009)

I love me some TITTIES!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 9, 2009)

Fdd you fucking rock


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 9, 2009)

Oy .


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

FDDs quite the cheeky monkey.













Haha, had to throw that in when I saw it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL, the look on that little girl's face is so cute, makes it that much more awesome


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LOL, the look on that little girl's face is so cute, makes it that much more awesome


I know rite XD


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


omg, fdd, that's the best YET!

*tackles you and smothers you with love*


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Da boobies XP


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

you need a light ?


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 9, 2009)

im throwin this out there for the ladies to drool over. no thanks are in order, it's on the house. i dont pose like this often either.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Why is there three of the same pic?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

cause a pic that epic needs to have 3 copies to do it justice....


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 9, 2009)

my computer is fucked i only pasted the link once. trying to edit it.


----------



## cph (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 9, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> cause a pic that epic needs to have 3 copies to do it justice....


fuck yeah!

That's what I figured


----------



## cph (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

cph said:


>


   Perfection


----------



## cph (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2009)

cph said:


>


Its a dork!! 

Whale Cock (Dork) *131* up, *35* down      
buy whale cock (dork) mugs, tshirts and magnets
1. The blue whale's penis, or dork, is the largest that ever existed. The average size for an adult male is 5m (15ft). The testicules weigh 10kg (22 pounds). The blue whale can produce between 3 - 20 gallons of sperm during its mating season. 

2. A dork is a blue whale's penis. In today's slang, the word dork is used as an insult (geek, nerd) and many do not know where it comes from.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 9, 2009)

JESUS


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


 lmfao!  funny shit man


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2009)

fdd's cool nuts pic reminds me of camel joe


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 9, 2009)

gogrow said:


> Its a dork!!
> 
> Whale Cock (Dork) *131* up, *35* down
> buy whale cock (dork) mugs, tshirts and magnets
> ...



 I can't compete with that


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

i may be wrong but humans lb. for lb. have the largest dork in the animal kingdom ,
thats what kim believes anyway


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i may be wrong but humans lb. for lb. have the largest dork in the animal kingdom ,
> thats what kim believes anyway


well then im good


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i may be wrong but humans lb. for lb. have the largest dork in the animal kingdom ,
> thats what kim believes anyway



she's just stroking your ego


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

thats all i want to here ... im still the one


----------



## gogrow (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> thats all i want to here ... im still the one



feel you there


----------



## cph (Dec 9, 2009)

This page lacks nudity...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 9, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> well then im good


 Worm you are a nut,I laughed  I think I'm doing ok too,Nut


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

i dont weigh lbs only kilos!!!!!!!!!! guess im not included


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 9, 2009)

tweed smoker said:


>


 







wow if your not banned by morning u will def be infracted!!!!!!!!!!!! fuckin newbs


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i may be wrong but humans lb. for lb. have the largest dork in the animal kingdom ,
> thats what kim believes anyway


Nah Man! Most people know that the Barnacle has the largest penis by proportion.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

i know some barnicales that wish they were me


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

Holy fuck what the fuck. Is tweed shiz420, jersey boi, or any of the others?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2009)

Whatever it was, I missed it


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Whatever it was, I missed it


Asian chick taking a shit next to a pool.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow...so glad I missed that. 

But thanks for putting my curiosity to rest


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Wow...so glad I missed that.
> 
> But thanks for putting my curiosity to rest


No problem.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

so, describe tasteful?..lol..


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 10, 2009)

distatfull a boy hanging around to be told wht taste is


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

BackDoorMan said:


> so, describe tasteful?..lol..


Not any sexual acts, just bodies. Basically. Also, no fecal matter please.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> *distatfull* a boy hanging around to be told wht taste is





I have a sense of humor, would you like to borrow it?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Allow me to publicly celebrate my membership in the 11th bar of rep club. [End threadjack]


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Not any sexual acts, just bodies. Basically. Also, *no fecal matter* please.



WHAT?!?!  THERE GOES HALF OF MY COLLECTION...

fOR THE RETARDED AND SIMPLE... i WAS JOKING...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

BackDoorMan said:


> WHAT?!?!  THERE GOES HALF OF MY COLLECTION...
> 
> fOR THE RETARDED AND SIMPLE... i WAS JOKING...


sORRY MY CAPS LOCK IS ON!!!


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> sORRY MY CAPS LOCK IS ON!!!



yeah, we all make mistakes.. how do you think I was born?

Maybe this will help in redeeming myself...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice little collection. nighty night RIU.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

last set before I go to sleep... I contributed.. yay me...lol..


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 10, 2009)

BackDoorMan said:


> I have a sense of humor, would you like to borrow it?


 that was meant for the jerk posting the trash


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)

*IF THIS AINT TASTEFUL THEN IDK WHAT IS!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> that was meant for the jerk posting the trash



then I do apologize... been alittle high strung lately


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

Quite the tasteful page.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 10, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Allow me to publicly celebrate my membership in the 11th bar of rep club. [End threadjack]


*Welcome to the club and I am so glad you changed your avatar *


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Welcome to the club and I am so glad you changed your avatar *


 ^^ As outkast once said... "I wanna li-li-lick you from yo head to yo toes.. then I wanna move from tha bed do-do-down to tha flo.. you make it so good I don't wanna eva wanna leave.. I gotta know wha-wha-what's yo fa-fa-fantasy..'


----------



## Boneman (Dec 10, 2009)

BackDoorMan said:


> ^^ As outkast once said... "I wanna li-li-lick you from yo head to yo toes.. then I wanna move from tha bed do-do-down to tha flo.. you make it so good I don't wanna eva wanna leave.. I gotta know wha-wha-what's yo fa-fa-fantasy..'


*Isnt she beautilicious? *


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)

BackDoorMan said:


> ^^ As outkast once said... "I wanna li-li-lick you from yo head to yo toes.. then I wanna move from tha bed do-do-down to tha flo.. you make it so good I don't wanna eva wanna leave.. I gotta know wha-wha-what's yo fa-fa-fantasy..'


 ludacris not outkast....


----------



## SocataSmoker (Dec 10, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> ludacris not outkast....



lol I was about to say! Backdoor, you so funny!


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

was it luda?

EDIT: it sure was luda.. I don't know why I was thinkin outkast... I'll admit, i've only started listening to rap this year..lol.. thats how white I am..


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 10, 2009)

BackDoorMan said:


> was it luda?
> 
> EDIT: it sure was luda.. I don't know why I was thinkin outkast... I'll admit, i've only started listening to rap this year..lol.. thats how white I am..


lol... just found this... does comical nude _text_ count?

There's a tasteful shot of her to go along with it, but I can't copy it 

I was pumping gas when a cute guy pulled up to do the same. We chatted, he flirted, telling me how hot he thought I was. He invited me around in back of the service station to smoke a joint. He was really hitting on me when I told him I was married and had to go (not true). With that he blurted out. I`ll give you a hundred dollars for a bj. It caught me by surprise. I told him I could really use the money but hubby would kill me. He said, well just don't tell on yourself. I don't know what got into me (must have been the pot) but I agreed and sucked his cock. I didn't want to swallow a strangers load so when he started cumming I lifted my shirt and bra and let him shoot his load on my tits. He thanked me and gave me my hundred dollars. I was really nervous when I got home. I quickly got in the shower and washed up. No one was ever the wiser and I enjoyed spending my bj money. I would do it again if the opportunity ever arises.

Kim


----------



## Boneman (Dec 10, 2009)

*Is Luda still around? I havent seen him in quite sometime.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2009)

BackDoorMan said:


> ^^ As outkast once said... "I wanna li-li-lick you from yo head to yo toes.. then I wanna move from tha bed do-do-down to tha flo.. you make it so good I don't wanna eva wanna leave.. I gotta know wha-wha-what's yo fa-fa-fantasy..'


um.....



dgk4life said:


> ludacris not outkast....


dgk beat me to it 



BackDoorMan said:


> was it luda?
> 
> EDIT: it sure was luda.. I don't know why I was thinkin outkast... I'll admit, i've only started listening to rap this year..lol.. thats how white I am..


lol, it's ok, I love you even if you are pigmently challenged.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> um.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWW I'm loved I love you too...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> lol... just found this... does comical nude _text_ count?
> 
> There's a tasteful shot of her to go along with it, but I can't copy it
> 
> ...


^wtf? LOL


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Is Luda still around? I havent seen him in quite sometime.*



I think somebody said he got banned... or do you mean the rapper? Cause he'l be around forever..


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> lol... just found this... does comical nude _text_ count?
> 
> There's a tasteful shot of her to go along with it, but I can't copy it
> 
> ...


Well... let's see it..


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


>


Ah thanks brevity, there she is. 

I'd suppose she's worth a benjamin.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)

gr8 now that we said his name three times he is bound to be back FUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

you're thinkin of rumpelstilskin (SP).. and all you get is your baby back..


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

Rumpelstiltskin. Your forgot stilt.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah, I knew I wasn't spellin it right.. just doin the best with what I got.. thanks for the correction though


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL. Just doin the best with what you got. Love it.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LOL. Just doin the best with what you got. Love it.



Maybe I should sell bumper stickers??..lol..


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd like to by the first one.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

SOLD...lol


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)

ACTUALLY REFFERING TO BEETLE JUICE (sorry caps wass on) and LUD ( see i didnt finish it just incase) has thankfully not returned from banned land lets not jynx it


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> ACTUALLY REFFERING TO *BEETLE JUICE* (sorry caps wass on) and LUD ( see i didnt finish it just incase) has thankfully not returned from banned land lets not jynx it


I thought so!!


----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

LMAO! FlashyBabes!


----------



## madcatter (Dec 10, 2009)

When you care enough to buy the very best.....


----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

You an assgirl Wikid?


----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)

One for you wiki,,,


----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)

They're small I'll take 2.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2009)

cph said:


> One for you wiki,,,


Couldn't have given me something better? Sheesh, *I* think I deserve better. Guess I'll have to find my own...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)

My bad "YOU" do deserve better. I'll leave the male butts to you from now on. I don't have an eye for them.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 10, 2009)

cph said:


> My bad "YOU" do deserve better. I'll leave the male butts to you from now on. I don't have an eye for them.


You don't have to post a male butt for it to be for me 

I can appreciate a nice ass either way


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

I love bisexual woman. They're best! But then again I believe all woman are bicurious. Some are just better at hiding it. LOL


----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You don't have to post a male butt for it to be for me
> 
> I can appreciate a nice ass either way


I'll stick to what I know.. BOOBIES!!!









Brevity said:


> I love bisexual woman. They're best! But then again I believe all woman are bicurious. Some are just better at hiding it. LOL


The only problem with bi-woman is I don't know enough of them.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

cph said:


> The only problem with bi-woman is I don't know enough of them.


Haha! That's fucking awesome. +rep if I can.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Whats with all the big boobs people? They aren't good unless they're huge?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

Huge? Not Necessarily. But big boobs are better than small.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Huge? Not Necessarily. But big boobs are better than small.


That's an opinion, though a widely held one...


----------



## cph (Dec 10, 2009)

What can I say I have big hands.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> That's an opinion, *though a widely held one...*


Haha! Definitely. Need to spread the love A LITTLE more before I can rep you again...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Haha! Definitely. Need to spread the love A LITTLE more before I can rep you again...


Clear PMs Brevity. Sorry to threadjack wikid.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

Ummm. Very Attractive.


----------



## tebor (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

I Heart IKEA.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

WOW. I LITERALLY just threw up.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> WOW. I LITERALLY just threw up.


9th bar, nice. Funny shit, I'll rep you if I can. EDIT: Cant.

And I doubt you really threw up.

Disgusting yet hilarious troll is disgusting yet hilarious.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 10, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Couldn't have given me something better? Sheesh, *I* think I deserve better. Guess I'll have to find my own...


what about this wikid? best of both?


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Couldn't have given me something better? Sheesh, *I* think I deserve better. Guess I'll have to find my own...


In the words of Al Greene.. I-I-I.. I'm so in love with you...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 10, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> 9th bar, nice. Funny shit, I'll rep you if I can. EDIT: Cant.
> 
> And I doubt you really threw up.
> 
> Disgusting yet hilarious troll is disgusting yet hilarious.


NO. Literally.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 10, 2009)

BackDoorMan said:


> In the words of Al Greene.. I-I-I.. I'm so in love with you...


That's right! Al green. Nailed it that time.

 i'm only kidding backdoorman


----------



## tebor (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2009)

tebor said:


>


I'd eat that! lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 11, 2009)

tebor said:


>


I've been needing one of those.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 11, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> That's right! Al green. Nailed it that time.
> 
> i'm only kidding backdoorman



Oh yeah.. I know my MOTOWN now... I may be a 27 year old white boy.. but I got the soul of a 60 year old black man... lol..


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 11, 2009)

McSmokin! said:


> ohhh yeahhhh!![/QUOTE
> 
> Pretty sure that falls in the category of NOT tasteful... I hope it gets removed soon..
> 
> ...


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 11, 2009)

for posting that.. I hope a midget greets you in the morning, and punches you in the taint and runs...lmao... J/K dude.. please don't take me too seriously..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 11, 2009)

Look at the couch in the background.Kinda resembles an uncircumcised dick.


mastakoosh said:


> im throwin this out there for the ladies to drool over. no thanks are in order, it's on the house. i dont pose like this often either.






OH... Instead of double posting I edited this.Leonard Nimoy took this pic.You know, Spock.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah I seent that too... I just didn't wanna be the one paying too much attention to the older gentleman in his undies..lol..


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 11, 2009)

Bdm, if you dont approve of a post then dont quote it, that way it wont be shown twice!!!


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 11, 2009)

reported and you will prob have an infraction also....


----------



## Boneman (Dec 11, 2009)

*McSmokin..That is totally not tasteful nudity and posts like that will close this thread in a heartbeat. You need to delete those two pics asap.*


----------



## Boneman (Dec 11, 2009)

*Now this thread is turning into a porn thread. I'm sure it will be closed sooner than later. *
*McSmokin - I like the pics  Just not approporite for this forum.*

*Thanks Wikid and everyone that contributed all the tasteful nudity pics.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)

I highly doubt the thread will be closed, as Mcsmokin is obviously a troll. Personally, I put him on ignore, so I don't have to look at that disgusting shit until the mods take it down. So if you could all be so kind as to not quote him, it would help me out 

Report his posts and the mods will deal with him when they get around.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 11, 2009)

BackDoorMan said:


> McSmokin! said:
> 
> 
> > ohhh yeahhhh!![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I highly doubt the thread will be closed, as Mcsmokin is obviously a troll. Personally, I put him on ignore, so I don't have to look at that disgusting shit until the mods take it down. So if you could all be so kind as to not quote him, it would help me out
> 
> Report his posts and the mods will deal with him when they get around.


 what did i miss??????


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> what did i miss??????


THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYIN!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Dec 11, 2009)

somethings your better off not knowing... trust me...


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 11, 2009)

gogrow said:


> BackDoorMan said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for quoting him bro...... gotta make me work
> ...


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 11, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> Bdm, if you dont approve of a post then dont quote it, that way it wont be shown twice!!!



it's not like you didn't see it already... and as I stated before.. you can't unsee it..


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

BackDoorMan said:


> gogrow said:
> 
> 
> > *Was you doin anything else? *
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> what did i miss??????


The troll was back posting disgusting porn images, like this girl with her vag so wide open you could fit a bowling ball in that bitch. The most disgusting one was the dude with the fish up his ass...or something, I caught a glimpse and looked away, fucking NASTY


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks wikid....


----------



## Boneman (Dec 11, 2009)

*Thanks to whoever took the pics down and didnt close this thread. Yeah, it was nasty. Were talking echo, echo, echo, echo, echo it was so wide and deep.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, thank you gogrow (i'm assuming cuz you said bdm made more work for you...)

On with the thread!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


well wikid i use to imagine u like this....



Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


but now im thinkin more like this ..


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

gotta love a down ass bitch


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)

psh 

*Wikid is not a blonde*


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)

Woa...same girl....I think she looks better above


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> gotta love a down ass bitch


Is that Gucci Mane


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> gotta love a down ass bitch


LOL at thunder thighs on the right cookin crack.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>





dgk4life said:


>


I'm Liking It DGK!! Usually Wikid Post The Girls And You Post The Dudes But Very Nice!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm Liking It DGK!! Usually Wikid Post The Girls And You Post The Dudes But Very Nice!


 lol just like to keep the thread balanced
 and they were shemales ..lol not dudes


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol just like to keep the thread balanced
> and they were shemales ..lol not dudes


Want me to pull up a couple dozen of your posts completely populated with dudes?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

y yes yes i do....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I'm not gonna go thru 1200 posts but around here you should find quite a few dudes you posted...

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/276468-tasteful-nudity-no-marijuana-required-35.html#post3479452


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well I'm not gonna go thru 1200 posts but around here you should find quite a few dudes you posted...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/276468-tasteful-nudity-no-marijuana-required-35.html#post3479452


Actually, you'd only have to go through 88.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Actually, you'd only have to go through 88.


How do you mean??


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 11, 2009)

If you click 'Search this Thread' and then click Advanced Search, you can search the thread for all posts by dgk4life. There's only 88


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 11, 2009)

here ill just make it easy for ya  these r all posts by me of men or shemales way less then the amount of females i posted... 


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/276468-tasteful-nudity-no-marijuana-required-50.html#post3471444
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/276468-tasteful-nudity-no-marijuana-required-51.html#post3471480
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/276468-tasteful-nudity-no-marijuana-required-51.html#post3471536
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/276468-tasteful-nudity-no-marijuana-required-64.html#post3475759
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/276468-tasteful-nudity-no-marijuana-required-62.html#post3474191
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/276468-tasteful-nudity-no-marijuana-required-82.html#post3488818
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/276468-tasteful-nudity-no-marijuana-required-80.html#post3485572


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Right right...That makes sense...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> here ill just make it easy for ya  these r all posts by me of men or shemales way less then the amount of females i posted...
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/276468-tasteful-nudity-no-marijuana-required-50.html#post3471444
> ...


Aah, Thanks much!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 11, 2009)

BackDoorMan said:


> gogrow said:
> 
> 
> > Was you doin anything else?
> ...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 11, 2009)

Mister 80% activity.  You must be pullin' overtime at your Mod Job.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 11, 2009)

I had a new roof installed this year as well. It's a big expense for something ppl don't really even notice much.  Hey, look at my new roof!!!! Huh? oh, uh huh. nice.

The first time he goes up on top, the roofer yells down to me, jeezh, this is alot bigger than it looks from the driveway ... gasp, cough, &*%$!&*# I cursed to myself. I measured it after he left though, and his figures were accurate. *^7#[email protected]#


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

gogrow said:


> BackDoorMan said:
> 
> 
> > Brevity said:
> ...


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

cant plus rep u but anyone else notice the quote function is messed up here right now?


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Look at the couch in the background.Kinda resembles an uncircumcised dick


 i thought the same thing..a whole lot of oddness in that pic haha.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> cant plus rep u but anyone else notice the quote function is messed up here right now?


I don't 'work' but I do own my own house.  But I do grow otherwise I wouldn't be on this site.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

congrats if u grow but no offense i say it and can back it up.. so if u do wheres the proof.. it seems to be a common topic on this site.. pics and prove or it never happened


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> cant plus rep u but anyone else notice the quote function is messed up here right now?


Doesn't seem messed up to me....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> congrats if u grow but no offense i say it and can back it up.. so if u do wheres the proof.. it seems to be a common topic on this site.. pics and prove or it never happened


Dude I don't even tell people what country I live in, how old I am, or even really if I'm male or female. I personally don't own a camera, but since you asked so 'nicely' I'll try and get a friends cellphone in the morning and take a pic especially for you.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Doesn't seem messed up to me....


 if u check out my quote of go grow it has brevity as bein the op...


Brevity said:


> Dude I don't even tell people what country I live in, how old I am, or even really if I'm male or female. I personally don't own a camera, but since you asked so 'nicely' I'll try and get a friends cellphone in the morning and take a pic especially for you.


 and like i said i aint callin no one out just sayin alot of us growers here post up and have threads if your really growin i would like to contribute to your thread or have you contribute to mine since u r a former member who from what i gather was well known.. thats all hope to see you start a thread


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

I do gather quite the rep wherever I go.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> if u check out my quote of go grow it has brevity as bein the op...
> 
> and like i said i aint callin no one out just sayin alot of us growers here post up and have threads if your really growin i would like to contribute to your thread or have you contribute to mine since u r a former member who from what i gather was well known.. thats all hope to see you start a thread



If you look at the post of gogrows you quoted, you can see that he messed up on quoting backdoorman, the /quote at the end must have gotten fucked up or something. 

So when you quoted gogrow, it completed the messed up bracket of HIS post and made it look like someone else said it


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I do gather quite the rep wherever I go.


 never questioned your rep did i??? just sayin if u grow i would like to see whats up.. i mean this is a grow site


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> never questioned your rep did i??? just sayin if u grow i would like to see whats up.. *i mean this is a grow site*


Umm, Yes. Yes It Is.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

so whats up im here i grow and my sigs back it up.. im just askin u to back up your claim...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> so whats up im here i grow and my sigs back it up.. im just askin u to back up your claim...


 I told you I would since you've been so pleasant about it but you are going to have to wait until later today.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> so whats up im here i grow and my sigs back it up.. im just askin u to back up your claim...


You know what I totally think you should do? Copy the links as they are below, and put THOSE in your sig, so that people can see the title of your thread in your sig....i've been meaning to suggest it for a while. I just think it would look nicer 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/254203-i-am-perpetual.html
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/232339-here-we-go-again-9.html#post3256519
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/259252-double-vision.html#post3267187


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know what I totally think you should do? Copy the links as they are below, and put THOSE in your sig, so that people can see the title of your thread in your sig....i've been meaning to suggest it for a while. I just think it would look nicer
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/254203-i-am-perpetual.html
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/232339-here-we-go-again-9.html#post3256519
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/259252-double-vision.html#post3267187


Truth! Much better.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I told you I would since you've been so pleasant about it but you are going to have to wait until later today.


 thats fine bro im a patient dude



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You know what I totally think you should do? Copy the links as they are below, and put THOSE in your sig, so that people can see the title of your thread in your sig....i've been meaning to suggest it for a while. I just think it would look nicer
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/254203-i-am-perpetual.html
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/232339-here-we-go-again-9.html#post3256519
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/259252-double-vision.html#post3267187


 i will try to although im not to sure it will work.. i know how to copy and paste my links but not how to re name them.. please give me some help


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

ok som i got them in my sig and they work but how do i rename them as the thread title b4 i post the actual address?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> thats fine bro im a patient dude
> 
> 
> i will try to although im not to sure it will work.. i know how to copy and paste my links but not how to re name them.. please give me some help


It's a permalink dude. No need.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah i copied and pasted wikids links but how do i turn what i had into the titles of the threads like wikid gave me.. i aint dumb just a lil computer illiterate... +rep 4your help brev.. please walk me through


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 12, 2009)

yay, that looks better!

Now this page needs more nudity....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

Wait a minute, are you asking how to link up to a specific post in your thread?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> yeah i copied and pasted wikids links but how do i turn what i had into the titles of the threads like wikid gave me.. i aint dumb just a lil computer illiterate... +rep 4your help brev.. please walk me through


I just copied and pasted the url into a post, and hit preview post, it automatically changed the link to be the title.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Wait a minute, are you asking how to link up to a specific post in your thread?


no like when i posted the links to my threadsin my sig they came up as the exact address.. when wikid posted them 4 me they came up wit the thread title but still lead to my thread.. idk how to to that.. spent to much time makin money and not enough learning comps



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I just copied and pasted the url into a post, and hit preview post, it automatically changed the link to be the title.


 i will try for the next gro in 10 days thanks wikid much love duddette..


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> {h}ttp://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/254203-i-am-perpetual.html
> {h}ttp://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/232339-here-we-go-again-9.html#post3256519
> {h}ttp://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/259252-double-vision.html#post3267187


 yeah thats how they use to be b4 wikid somehow shortened them to just the thread names


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

You just post the URL. Works all the time for me..


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/254203-i-am-perpetual.html
_ https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/232339-here-we-go-again-9.html#post3256519
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/259252-double-vision.html#post3267187_


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

yeH BUT when i post the url it comes up as the exact address not the title idk maybe im slow


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 12, 2009)

[h]ttp://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/259252-double-vision.html#post326718[7]

If you post the above URL (without the boxes) it will come up as a link to your thread but the URL wont show up and instead it will be the title..


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

k so when i start a thread and copy the address out the address bar at the top and repaste it in my sig y does it not come up as the thread name and how do i make it that way? im really not playin stupid and actually have been wonderin 4 awhile.. ill make up for thread jackin tomorrow wit pics..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 12, 2009)

BackDoorMan said:


> it's not like you didn't see it already... and as I stated before.. you can't unsee it..


 you obviously miss the point....


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


All I can think of is that titty had to be mighty sore after the tat.... ouch!!


----------



## Boneman (Dec 12, 2009)

*Now who wouldnt like to come home to view?*


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 12, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> k so when i start a thread and copy the address out the address bar at the top and repaste it in my sig y does it not come up as the thread name and how do i make it that way? im really not playin stupid and actually have been wonderin 4 awhile.. ill make up for thread jackin tomorrow wit pics..


 heheheheh, dude, I've been wondering the same thing forever too! lol, looks like you figured it out though.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 12, 2009)

*And another tasteful hottie*


----------



## cph (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## DWR (Dec 13, 2009)

ITs called tastefull not ugly nudity ! jesus christ, make me fucking puke why dont you ?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 13, 2009)

DWR said:


> ITs called tastefull not ugly nudity ! jesus christ, make me fucking puke why dont you ?


LOL!

BBWs need love, too.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> heheheheh, dude, I've been wondering the same thing forever too! lol, looks like you figured it out though.


Make a hyperlink. Reply to a thread, type what you want the link to say, highlight it, click the globe with two chain links, and paste in what you want to link to. Then copy/paste your new hyperlink into your sig.

Like this


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 13, 2009)

Did you get it sorted out DGK?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)

get what sorted out? if u mean the link thing for sigs no i havent tried yet


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 14, 2009)

Yah... That's what I meant.


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Awww, this one reminds me of bongspit *tear*


 what happen to bong Iv been gone for a bit *tear*????


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 14, 2009)

bongspit is one of our fallen brothers *sniffles*


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 14, 2009)

How very tasteful...


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 14, 2009)

fallen? Im not sure i understand


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 14, 2009)

amst3rdamag3 said:


>


 Scary!!!! Id run screaming!


----------



## Boneman (Dec 14, 2009)

*Alabama black snake x2*


----------



## cph (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## jrinlv (Dec 14, 2009)

kayasgarden said:


> Scary!!!! Id run screaming!


 
You scared of black guys??JK lol


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 14, 2009)

Who isnt scared of back guys!! Even black guys are scared of black guys!


----------



## turkish420 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


This is a great photo! I'm an ass man, and THAT is an ass!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

I knew a guy who was so dumb, he could count to 21, but only if he was naked.


----------



## jrinlv (Dec 14, 2009)

^^^^lol^^^^


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 14, 2009)

Same pic is here.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/276468-tasteful-nudity-no-marijuana-required-18.html#post3461269


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 14, 2009)

hmmmm i post a gif of a hard cock and i get a warning wonder how long b4 or if he will????????????


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

His punishment is living his life out....


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> hmmmm i post a gif of a hard cock and i get a warning wonder how long b4 or if he will????????????


if you get a warning, he should too. plus this tasteful shit went out the fucking door...


----------



## cph (Dec 14, 2009)

At least they're gone...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Steadmanclan (Dec 14, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Who isnt scared of back guys!! Even black guys are scared of black guys!


i do tend to scare myself


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 15, 2009)

Steadmanclan said:


> i do tend to scare myself


PRECISEFULY! One cannot help but be afraid of the demon within and without!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 15, 2009)

turkish420 said:


> This is a great photo! I'm an ass man, and THAT is an ass!


*Assman!*







If you like asses, take a look at this one:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WGudm4Ajr1w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WGudm4Ajr1w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 15, 2009)

That poor girl goes through twice as much TP as other ppl do....


----------



## gogrow (Dec 15, 2009)

that was amazing!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd like to see her sit down!  

Like a weeble maybe ... she might wobble.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 15, 2009)

CJ, the chick in your av, I never notice her right arm, cuz it's so much lighter than the rest of her and it kinda blends in with the background...


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 15, 2009)

damn the democrat is hot wow.sorry that pic was a hundred pages ago but i had to chime in.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> CJ, the chick in your av, I never notice her right arm, cuz it's so much lighter than the rest of her and it kinda blends in with the background...


 it's much lighter than the rest of her 'cause all the blood is rushing to her boobs


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> CJ, the chick in your av, I never notice her right arm, cuz it's so much lighter than the rest of her and it kinda blends in with the background...


Funny, I've never THOUGHT of looking at her arms.... she could be in a wheelchair as far as my eyes go ..


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## GrowSpecialist (Dec 15, 2009)

This thread makes my naughty parts feel funny.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 15, 2009)

That is the opposite of its intention.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Dec 15, 2009)

Brevity said:


> That is the opposite of its intention.


I guess its a failure then because its natural for a man to become aroused when he sees hot, naked women... and this thread is full of naked chick photos.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 15, 2009)

It's supposed to be admired for its artistic value!


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Dec 15, 2009)

Brevity said:


> It's supposed to be admired for its artistic value!


LOL

My bad.


----------



## ReelFiles (Dec 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>



That might be the sweetest ass I've ever seen.. does look mighty tasteful


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 15, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/283467-1200w-4x4-hydrohut.html#post3530339 bud porn soon to come!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 15, 2009)

GNOME GROWN said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/283467-1200w-4x4-hydrohut.html#post3530339 bud porn soon to come!


This is not the correct thread for that, I think.


----------



## B19 (Dec 15, 2009)

the best!!!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 15, 2009)

sure it is!


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 15, 2009)

a great site for this kind of stuff is met art.com lots of beautiful pics of natural girls good stuff.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 15, 2009)

GNOME GROWN said:


> sure it is!


No it isn't. 

Quit spamming.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 15, 2009)

Or at least include some tasteful nudity with your spam....


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Or at least include some tasteful nudity with your spam....


True dat!


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 16, 2009)

I miss Hot n Sexy Milf and Seamaiden....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 16, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> I miss Hot n Sexy Milf and Seamaiden....


Apparently they don't miss us


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## GrowSpecialist (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## northeastern lights (Dec 16, 2009)

subscribed for sure


----------



## tnrtinr (Dec 16, 2009)

Seriously, where is the rest of this roll of film. I want to see more of this ass!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)

MERRY XMAS


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/pics/20817/Chrimbo-Bimbos/?gpage=4#show


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Oh wow.

That's obscene maybe!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

GrowSpecialist said:


>


Oh no! She's gonna cut off that tit. *slow motion NOOO!!*


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm going to repost the most reposted pic of all time. OF ALL TIME!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> That's obscene maybe!!


 by whatever do u mean brev? she is tastefully bathing nude and realized that the faucet needed to be polished ...


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 16, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> by whatever do u mean brev? she is tastefully bathing nude and realized that the faucet needed to be polished ...


 my faucet often needs polishing, luckily the wife has excellent polishing skills and after she's finished its so shiny you can see your face in it...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> my faucet often needs polishing, luckily the wife has excellent polishing skills and after she's finished its so shiny you can see your face in it...


 nothin like a wife that can clean....


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 16, 2009)

she takes great pride in her cleaning and polishing, I only have to point out an area that needs a polish and she's on it like a flash...


----------



## palehawaiian (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 16, 2009)

makes you wonder how that evolved ^^^^^^


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^ Thats a real turn off, gross in fact!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

Nah Woo. That's entertaining.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 16, 2009)

palehawaiian said:


>


Wow, she gets around....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2009)

that's some funny shit right there, pussy art


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 16, 2009)

sexy ladies.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 16, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Wow, she gets around....


She has immortalized you Woo


----------



## delaner59 (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's something I put together of Jenna for my desktop. Enjoy.


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 17, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> She has immortalized you Woo


 lol.......


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Huh. Never knew that Woo was a pussy....


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Huh. Never knew that Woo was a pussy....


 *Woomeister places Brevity on his naughty list, no xmas rep me thinks* lol!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

And an Ass!


----------



## tebor (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 17, 2009)

tebor said:


>


Somebody stole my shower curtain!

And correct me if I am wrong, but are not the Homer and Woo bums the same?


----------



## cph (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 17, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Somebody stole my shower curtain!
> 
> And correct me if I am wrong, but are not the Homer and Woo bums the same?


Indeed they are


----------



## cph (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 17, 2009)

^^^I'd wager that the guy with the hairy ass is as bald a cue ball on top.

Nature has a sense of humor.


----------



## cph (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

In a matter of days we'll have 2,000 posts in this thread  WHY WONT YOU DIE ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> In a manner of days we'll have 2,000 posts in this thread  WHY WONT YOU DIE ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL, why do you want it to die?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Because I win.


----------



## cph (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

I love cph.......................'s pictures.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Because I win.


lol, you can never win, you already lost


----------



## cph (Dec 17, 2009)

LONG LIVE NUDITY!!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 18, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, you can never win, you already lost


It will fail!!


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 18, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I think this one brings new meaning to "tasteful" nudity...


it don't get no better than a metal girl


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 18, 2009)

Brevity said:


> It will fail!!


True, but it will only fail once, and will be subject to frequent necros, I am sure.

Unlike you, who fails continuously.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2009)

Brevity said:


> It will fail!!


LOL, but you already lost the bet 



The Real Peter Parker said:


> True, but it will only fail once, and will be subject to frequent necros, I am sure.
> 
> Unlike you, who fails continuously.


LOL, buuurn

Didn't know Peter Parker had it in him.


----------



## lookin4u (Dec 18, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


squirter??


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 18, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LOL, but you already lost the bet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Like I said it's a false bet in which you will fail and it is out of your control.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 18, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Didn't know Peter Parker had it in him.


You never know what Peter Parker's got laying around... remember that.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 18, 2009)

Brevity said:


> It will fail!!



The details of my life are quite inconsequential.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 18, 2009)

frickin' sharks with frickin' laser beams attached to their frickin' heads


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 18, 2009)

Brevity said:


> frickin' sharks with frickin' laser beams attached to their frickin' heads


Throw me a Frickin Bone people!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 18, 2009)

The bone...

[youtube]xaJgM3G8nDw[/youtube]


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 18, 2009)

wikid! You posted a naked picture of Harry Potter and for that you are now officially my hero!!!  not that i hadnt already seen it...haha!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2009)

That's right, I'm someone's hero


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 18, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> wikid! You posted a naked picture of Harry Potter and for that you are now officially my hero!!!  not that i hadnt already seen it...haha!


 nice lips


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## GrowSpecialist (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> You never know what Peter Parker's got laying around... remember that.


im assuming its not food based upon these recently uncovered pics..




no wonder crime is up... shakes head while looking down and walks away.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 18, 2009)

he makes appearances everywhere !!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 18, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> im assuming its not food based upon these recently uncovered pics..
> 
> no wonder crime is up... shakes head while looking down and walks away.


You may be surprised to learn... that that's not THE REAL Peter Parker, but _*A*_ Peter Parker... *There's only one TRPP*... and that's not him.


----------



## DWR (Dec 18, 2009)

damn that chinese girl got me awake !


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> You may be surprised to learn... that that's not THE REAL Peter Parker, but _*A*_ Peter Parker... *There's only one TRPP*... and that's not him.


 GASP!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2009)

Woa 

Some tig ol bitties....


----------



## leeny (Dec 18, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


 beautiful, classy, innocent.. whatelse can I say? oh yah I'm pretty sure she's my soulmate


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

she can be your soul mate cause thats not what im interested in lol


----------



## Boneman (Dec 18, 2009)

*Ok so pg 69 starts with sarah's lucious lips , Followed by a beautiful tattood woman then a freak show. Then there is some nice lil sneaky crotch shots followed by some bad ass beautiful asian pics...oops dg slipped ms. life preserver in there.... Ooh what a good day it is!!*

*Sarah, I love that pic of your lips *

* ~Boneman*


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 18, 2009)

Would you mind resizing that one so you don't stretch out the page?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/pics/13656/Damned-Hot-Wasted/?gpage=5#show


----------



## tymtpunk (Dec 18, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Oh, man... This is the girl of my dreams.


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 19, 2009)

ledgrowing said:


> nice lips


why thank ya!


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Ok so pg 69 starts with sarah's lucious lips , Followed by a beautiful tattood woman then a freak show. Then there is some nice lil sneaky crotch shots followed by some bad ass beautiful asian pics...oops dg slipped ms. life preserver in there.... Ooh what a good day it is!!*
> 
> *Sarah, I love that pic of your lips *
> 
> * ~Boneman*


aww thanks dude!


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 19, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> GASP!!!


im pretty sure that so far THIS is my fave! i love big boobs. im a straight girl who can definitely appreciate a nice big rack when i see one! and to add this...if i saw that girl in a bar...you bet your ass i'd be playing with those before the night is over  its kind of a game with my best friend...hahaha


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 19, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


i can do that too!!!! lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## GrowSpecialist (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess the "tasteful" rule is out the window huh?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)

I bet Mr Craig LOVES metal


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 19, 2009)

Damn Wikid you're whipping em out early today huh?You Sexy Thangkiss-ass


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 19, 2009)

Just a little posting while the "Candy van" warms up?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 19, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> Damn Wikid you're whipping em out early today huh?You Sexy Thangkiss-ass


Post #1,420!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 19, 2009)

A few of my favorites.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 19, 2009)

*Ok I'm not into the men pics but whats fair is fair right? Wikid, your posting tasteful for both sides..but mr craig is straight up posting nasty!*

*Sarah, I love a good rack too. *


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 19, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> i can do that too!!!! lol


 nice to meet ya sarah im dgk and i would love to see u try 



Boneman said:


> *Ok I'm not into the men pics but whats fair is fair right? Wikid, your posting tasteful for both sides..but mr craig is straight up posting nasty!*
> 
> *Sarah, I love a good rack too. *


 now i kinda want a peach


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2009)

is that an extra clip in here meat pocket?


----------



## northeastern lights (Dec 19, 2009)

Made this one myself

The male marijuana anatomy


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> is that an extra clip in here meat pocket?


I dont know Fdd thats a big clip!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 19, 2009)

Well well well. We getting back in the swing of things???


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 19, 2009)

for all u naughty boys and girls that santa wont be bringing toys to this year.. have no fear dgkclaus has brought u all a gift.. please enjoy

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20870/Christmas-Camgirl-Compilation/#show


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 19, 2009)

dgkclaus is feeling generous this year
http://www.kontraband.com/videos/14094/L-L-L-Lotion-Time/#show


----------



## Isaac Haze (Dec 19, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


rewind selecta!! beautiful


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 19, 2009)

would be even more perfect if totally naked imo.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 19, 2009)

I think I just saw her wink.


----------



## cph (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 19, 2009)

The B&W Ass Has Returned!!!


----------



## ~Pokesmot~420 (Dec 19, 2009)

kuyguiyhgbjkhgug


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> for all u naughty boys and girls that santa wont be bringing toys to this year.. have no fear dgkclaus has brought u all a gift.. please enjoy
> 
> http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20870/Christmas-Camgirl-Compilation/#show


 
gee thanks dgkclause, that was a pretty swell present you brought to us, would i be a greedy kid as to ask for another one for all of us


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

no not at all but u have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Mr. Craig If You're A Dude, You Are EXTREMELY Gay.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

LMAO Dude, the gayness is to much to handle. You know how when you see one of those extremely effeminate dudes, and you can't help but crack up? 






Mr. Craig


----------



## Dr.RR (Dec 20, 2009)

Omg Shawna


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Haha. That fat dudes sleeping...nude...


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

wikid...i am LOVING All those lovely pics of the men  got any more? or would the members of RIU like to contribute some tasteful nudity of their own? hehe


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Its true folks. My dick's 13 inches long too.


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

you know, sometimes i get a little jealous if i happen to meet a guy with bigger boobs than me........


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Now that's just plain not true! In fact I was all over your mothers tits last night. Not bad Mr. Craig. Good Genes. But unfortunately the apple fell FAR far far from the tree...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Dude you are so fucking gay! I hope I don't get an infraction for this but its the truth!


----------



## mr craig (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Now that's just plain not true! In fact I was all over your mothers tits last night. Not bad Mr. Craig. Good Genes. But unfortunately the apple fell FAR far far from the tree...


 no, you were not.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't worry dude, I only charged half price.


----------



## mr craig (Dec 20, 2009)

kriss said:


> alright im sayin it, Mr. Craig is a fuckin gay ass faggot. he keeps postin pics of naked dudes with little dicks. if u wanna see little dicks jus look down faggot!!!!!!!!!!


 takes one to know one!


----------



## mr craig (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Don't worry dude, I only charged half price.


half price for what?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

kriss said:


> alright im sayin it, Mr. Craig is a fuckin gay ass faggot. he keeps postin pics of naked dudes with little dicks. if u wanna see little dicks jus look down faggot!!!!!!!!!!


Already been said. But don't insult his dick, not his fault his father did have much to give, his mom said she took pity on him for that exact reason...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

mr craig said:


> half price for what?


Shit. Forgot your only 10... Someday you'll understand grown folks business.... or maybe not, she did say you're quite slow... stick to your studying and I'll hope for the best.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Dude! Were did you find that pic! That's a good one. Me and a couple buddies stumble upon some queermosexuals and paintballed em. A few of us can just barely be seen in the back aiming. I'm marked in gold.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Dude! Mr. Craig's got em all saved on his PC! Blacked out a couple dicks for RIUs viewing pleasure.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't be ashamed Mr. Craig. You don't need to worry, everybody here knows that's you and your best friend Mitch and you're comparing dicks. Looks like he beats you by about 6 inches.


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

kriss said:


> alright im sayin it, Mr. Craig is a fuckin gay ass faggot. he keeps postin pics of naked dudes with little dicks. if u wanna see little dicks jus look down faggot!!!!!!!!!!


who cares if he's gay or not? this isnt the "tasteful female nudity" thread, nor is it the "tasteful all straight" thread. if you dont like it, just scroll down and ignore it. there are people who like all kinds of ice cream flavours if you catch what im saying.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

holy hell wikid...where are you finding these black and white pics? i NEED the link to that site!!! wowza those guys are sexy as hell...oh. my. god.


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


my future husband


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Sarah, sexual preference makes this thread no longer tasteful. This isn't the tasteful straight, tasteful gay, tasteful anything sexually orientated thread.


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


my future personal trainer  hahahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Sarah, sexual preference makes this thread no longer tasteful. This isn't the tasteful straight, tasteful gay, tasteful anything sexually orientated thread.


its tasteful nudity. just because its gay doesnt mean its not tasteful. a thread about nudity is going to bring out sexual preference in other people, so people will post pictures that they like. if you dont like it, in all honesty, its just too bad because this is a public forum where we welcome ALL pot lovers. gay and straight alike. just ignore the pictures you dont like and focus on the pictures that you do like


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


ok i lied. i think that i want HIM to be my husband  hahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm afraid not Sarah. Nothing sexual. Just the glorious human form.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

there! see! exactly what i was talking about! how is it fair that this dude gets bigger boobs than me?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

I love dat ass!! 

"In Internet slang, a _troll_ is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community"


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm afraid not Sarah. Nothing sexual. Just the glorious human form.


i never said i thought you were afraid of the pics...just a bit put off by them. to be honest...i dont like looking at older hairy naked dudes either lol. but its his preference, so he's posting it, and its not my place to judge


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> there! see! exactly what i was talking about! how is it fair that this dude gets bigger boobs than me?


I put Mr Craig on ignore until he's banned, since he is obviously the same troll we've been having problems with for so long. 

But it doesn't work when you quote him, cuz then I see his post in YOURS. 

Would you mind editing the pic out of your post? Thanks hun  

Oh and... http://www.homotrophy.com/


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I love dat ass!!
> 
> "In Internet slang, a _troll_ is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community"


lol, for the same reason I just gave Sarah, would you please edit the pic he posted out of your post?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 20, 2009)

*I love this ignore function. No more nasty fat hairy man pics *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> i never said i thought you were afraid of the pics...just a bit put off by them. to be honest...i dont like looking at older hairy naked dudes either lol. but its his preference, so he's posting it, and its not my place to judge


I'm not really discussing what he's posting. I'm saying that sexually orientated photos are not aloud. If it has anything insinuating sex, obviously meant to sexually aroused, it is no longer tasteful. I'd honestly be fine if I saw straight sex in a photo on here, but I'd be enraged if I saw homosexual anal sex. Wikid can attest to this biasedness.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I put Mr Craig on ignore until he's banned, since he is obviously the same troll we've been having problems with for so long.
> 
> But it doesn't work when you quote him, cuz then I see his post in YOURS.
> 
> ...


sorry about that one hun...its gone now 

thank ya!!! i think i just found my new favourite website!!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, for the same reason I just gave Sarah, would you please edit the pic he posted out of your post?


Why do you dislike that beautiful ass? But for you? Sure. Why not.


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


nope...wrong again...now THIS is the man i would marry if i could


----------



## Boneman (Dec 20, 2009)

*You posted so many times that my submission got sent to the back of the bus. *



Boneman said:


> *I love this ignore function. No more nasty fat hairy man pics *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Why do you dislike that beautiful ass? But for you? Sure. Why not.


It's the trolling I have a problem with.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

mr craig said:


>


How can I not quote this!?!?! It's F****** Hilarious!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> It's the trolling I have a problem with.


good god tattoos are hot as hell...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

mr craig said:


> well that settles it, you are a troll and need to be banned. shall i notify admin now or will you stop your trolling?


Eh. Go for it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> How can I not quote this!?!?! It's F****** Hilarious!


Easily, don't hit the "quote" button 

Seriously Brevity, please resist the urge to quote him, if I don't ignore trolls I'm tempted to go off on them.

And after finding out that the last troll was dying of AIDS, I started to feel guilty


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Easily, don't hit the "quote" button
> 
> Seriously Brevity, please resist the urge to quote him, if I don't ignore trolls I'm tempted to go off on them.
> 
> And after finding out that the last troll was dying of AIDS, I started to feel guilty


How do you find out if they're dying of AIDS? Did you meet the dude in person? Talk to his doctor? If you trusted his words, or really anybodys words, then you can't truly know..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> How do you find out if they're dying of AIDS? Did you meet the dude in person? Talk to his doctor? If you trusted his words, or really anybodys words, then you can't truly know..


It's from before you were a member, an old member who was banned, 420oldschoolbj


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

mr craig said:


> Brevity after getting his 4000th post


Now now Mr. Craig, don't be upset because I can shapeshift as evidenced thru your photos of me, doesn't mean being Captain Supertrolldouche is any less marvelous.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

mr craig said:


> fuckin loser.


Actually I was thinking a little more Clive Owen-esque but that's still pretty good.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> now that's an ass...


yea that girl sure does make an ass of herself lol


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Good observation of yourself.


----------



## Topher89 (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Good observation of yourself.



"I know you are but what am I?"


----------



## Boneman (Dec 20, 2009)

*Can we quit reposting mr craigs pics...Stop "quoting" or at least remove the nasty pics. *


----------



## mr craig (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Good observation of yourself.


you've got nothing to add


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Can we quit reposting mr craigs pics...Stop "quoting" or at least remove the nasty pics. *


My bad. Forgot.


----------



## Consciousness420 (Dec 20, 2009)

ya the negative photo is cool


----------



## growlegal (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmmm, I see thread titles are of no concern to Mr. Craig. Pssssh
Thank-you from the bottom of my heart for nothing.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO Dude, the gayness is to much to handle. You know how when you see one of those extremely effeminate dudes, and you can't help but crack up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, whoever just +repd me for this post had 68 +rep altering power. Very Nice Indeed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

i should just close this.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 20, 2009)

Im suprised its come this far..


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

mr craig said:


> well at least you know and can admit youre a bastard. hopefully someday soon you will die a slow painful death while ignorant children laugh in your face and make disrespectful rude comments.





Brevity said:


> And why can't you just admit you're a 10 year old homo with AIDS who has a 1.5 inch dick that no-one gives a shit about? You aren't worth the infraction but it will be well deserved I suppose...





mr craig said:


> you've got nothing to add





Brevity said:


> Nobodies buying it Mr. Craig. We all know that's you trying on your boyfriends panties.


hey guys its shit like this ^^^^^^^^^ that is gonna make shit like this vvvvvvvvvvvvv happen


fdd2blk said:


> i should just close this.


so top ruining a good thing and take it to your pm box


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/20857/Gemma-Massey-Gets-Messy/#show

as requested last night


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i should just close this.


 please dont, i like the pretty men pictures that wikid is posting. if the arguing could stop and the photos remain tasteful then its ok right? boys!!!! can we please just bury it? i dont want to see a great thread from wikid get closed because a few people cant tolerate each others behaviour. we're all supposed to be adults on this site so please can everyone make sure they act like one? Mr Craig, i think that theres nothing wrong with anyones preferences but this is supposed to be tasteful. some of your photos, im sorry to say, have not been very tasteful. the photos that wikid has been posting are all clearly professional modelling shots, even the ones with full frontal nudity are artistic and creative. its nothing to do with *what* is in the photos, its just how they're presented and the quality of them.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)

Since the troll his banned maybe we can get his posts deleted? At least from this thread? Don't really matter to me personally, since he's on ignore they don't show up for me anyways. But for people who might go through this thread later....


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 20, 2009)

I dont know, away for the weekend, come back, and troll wars has startetd on this thread!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 20, 2009)

Who's the troll this time?


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 20, 2009)

Mr Craig and Brevity were having a run in. Mr C is a Troll thats gone back under his bridge!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

DUDE IM FUCKIN ADDICTED TO THIS GAME AND WANT TO SHARE IT WIT ALL MY RIU FAM

http://www.kontraband.com/games/3607/Ice-Block-Buster/


----------



## cph (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> DUDE IM FUCKIN ADDICTED TO THIS GAME AND WANT TO SHARE IT WIT ALL MY RIU FAM
> 
> http://www.kontraband.com/games/3607/Ice-Block-Buster/


lol, stupid simple, but fun


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

cph said:


>


 this is my new desktop..+re[ if i can


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a suspicion that Mr. Craig is one of our mods.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 20, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I have a suspicion that Mr. Craig is one of our mods.


You think one of our mods is trolling the site?


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> DUDE IM FUCKIN ADDICTED TO THIS GAME AND WANT TO SHARE IT WIT ALL MY RIU FAM
> 
> http://www.kontraband.com/games/3607/Ice-Block-Buster/


I just keep cracking up when the guy hits the wall


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You think one of our mods is trolling the site?


Yes... in two different posts, there were 2 separate individual trademark phrases, that raised my suspicions. The more I think about it, the more it makes sense... However... I'm going to keep these to myself... Just know I truly believe Mr. Craig is a mod on this site...


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 20, 2009)

A mod troll? Wow that is awesome


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> A mod troll? Wow that is awesome


Meaning a mod operates the Mr. Craig account, not that Mr. Craig is a mod. The Mr. Craig account does not have mod status itself.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 20, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Meaning a mod operates the Mr. Craig account, not that Mr. Craig is a mod. The Mr. Craig account does not have mod status itself.


Yah I get you its kind of like Dr, Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 20, 2009)

Dr hydro and Mr swag.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yah I get you its kind of like Dr, Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.


I guess, yeah... A little bit, but this is just someone who does this because they feel like it and because they think it's funny... I think Mr. Craig is completely separate from the line of trolls which included Jersey boy and OODN... But I wonder why those trolls stayed around for so long... trolls should be banned immediately...


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yes... in two different posts, there were 2 separate individual trademark phrases, that raised my suspicions. The more I think about it, the more it makes sense... However... I'm going to keep these to myself... Just know I truly believe Mr. Craig is a mod on this site...


 yeah your right... and one of those phrases being u have nothin to add.. cause the mod that neg repped me not to long ago said that exact phrase in my rep comments.. when i saw that today i thought the same thing.. for once pete we r on same page same line same word


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> yeah your right... and one of those phrases being u have nothin to add.. cause the mod that neg repped me not to long ago said that exact phrase in my rep comments.. when i saw that today i thought the same thing.. for once pete we r on same page same line same word


So I think you know who I'm thinking of... I almost made a post before in here but I decided against it. As I was going to say more than I wanted to say. But then I realized something had to be said, so I said something less revealing than the aborted post.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

shit well i said dudes quote.. lol so maybe now that he is caught mr craig will stop wit the bullshit...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm honestly speechless for once.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm honestly speechless for once.


at what; the truth?
[It happens, however... depends on your interpretations...

An extreme case of deja vu... Combined with the most powerful...fuck...not breakthroughs, but... realizations? Yeah, that's a bit closer... but I'm thinking the word doesn't exist...]


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

we made brev speechless.. dam we must be on somethin lol


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Apparently.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Apparently.


Is this a vote for I agree? Or just re-stating your surprise...?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Restating My Surprise.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

you guys are funny.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

gotta stay on topic while we talk...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you guys are funny.


I do not understand... Are you saying it's funny how it took us so long to reach this conclusion?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you guys are funny.


 you have seen no similarities between mr craig and a certain mod?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

Someone else is speechless now... No offense though.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

were like the internet version of scooby doooo lmao pull of the mr craig mask to reveal the face of (gasp)


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> gotta stay on topic while we talk...


Ya see this fellas.This is US grade A choice .I think the only thing close is Russian and Euro.When you're stuck in the far east with pussy up to you're neck Ya pray for this trust me I've been there,it doesn't suck but Its a fucking inconvenience.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> were like the internet version of scooby doooo lmao pull of the mr craig mask to reveal the face of (gasp)


Yeah, that's a lot like it... I used to be unable to process Scooby Doo and instantly know who it was... it took a long time for me to learn to figure it out right away instead of just before they pulled the mask... but this one I instantly knew...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Someone else is speechless now... No offense though.


speechless? no.

an outside life? yes. 




i really have no idea what you guys are talking about, other than i know it's not me. i'm an open troll.


man up and spit it out.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> speechless? no.
> 
> an outside life? yes.
> 
> ...


I'm a pussy, afraid to be banned or infraction-ed upon. Besides, we all know who we're talking about.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Or Neg Rep'd Again? The Person Who Gave Me That Neg Rep Was GrowTech.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I'm a pussy, afraid to be banned or infraction-ed upon.


then why even bother.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> speechless? no.
> 
> an outside life? yes.
> 
> ...


well fdd i would if u could guarantee me safety behind your mod badge of untouchability.. but what i will say is that both this mod and mr craig like to say "you have nothing to add"


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 20, 2009)

This is like a game of clue and as always I have no clue what is going on . . .


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> then why even bother.


Just wanted to say my thing and hope someone else would do something about it... but that never happened... however I still think that not getting banned is more important than this witch hunt though...

Yes, guaranteed immunity would definitely bring out pages and pages of words... oh I have words, no joke.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2009)

"you have nothing to add"


that's it? that's the damning evidence?

wow, i'm glad i have outside hobbies.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> "you have nothing to add"
> 
> 
> that's it? that's the damning evidence?
> ...


We all have outside hobbies, jobs, etc. But, I take this seriously... I'm thinking somebody forgot what account they were on... But it's easily a trademark phrase... And that's not the only evidence...

EDIT: Nevermind, I apologize for the drama. It's a little far-fetched, but I'm still a believer... but I'm not gonna say anything more about it.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/pics/1085/Fondle-Them/

run your mouse over the pic your in for a treat


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 20, 2009)

Pretty Lady! Googoogaga?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello Mr. Craig. Ready for round two?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 21, 2009)

You can't +rep Mr. Craig...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 21, 2009)

Ahahahahahaha that was quick


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 21, 2009)

Screw all this bullshit I'm keeping track.

Jersey Boi
3 incarnations of OODN or w/e
Mr. Craig
FHIL
Antique Grower


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 21, 2009)

troll=Mod= silly 

All of us know what tag lines different Mods use, so it would be easy for anyone to start another account and drop those lines all the time...case closed, inconclusive evidence!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 21, 2009)

Indeed. Indeed....


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 21, 2009)

can i ask wtf this is all about i must have missed something? and brevity your footer is like something i would have said when i was delved in the world of acid, in fact i have many such writings on paper from my childhood can i assume u r an acid head?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 21, 2009)

You can assume that I'm a very heavy hallucinogen user.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 21, 2009)

thought so fair play,, jus make sure u leave a few doors open to get back out one day i nearly gt stuck in there  wats the issue wit mr craig ?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 21, 2009)

He is a troll, as people like to say, he is the same user in the accounts, that I've just recently kept track of, in this post...
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/276468-tasteful-nudity-no-marijuana-required-81.html#post3554652


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 21, 2009)

ah so someone who changes his avatar and goes round bullshitting? suggesting he is someone who is under age. kick his ass then lol


----------



## cph (Dec 21, 2009)

We seem to be missing something around here... NUDITY!!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 21, 2009)

nice pics dgk


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> speechless? no.
> 
> an outside life? yes.



Says the guy with 40 posts per day.


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 21, 2009)

That seems about right...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> Says the guy with 40 posts per day.



hang out in toke-n-talk and that takes about 20 mins.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG.I'd tear this up.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> OMG.I'd tear this up.


Haha thats a first, never heard a girl say "tear it up"


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah sounds scary lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not a very girly girl.


Johnny Retro said:


> Haha thats a first, never heard a girl say "tear it up"


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 21, 2009)

sweetsmoker said:


> yeah sounds scary lol


Its not necesarily a bad thing


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 21, 2009)

how would u tear him up stoney im interested now


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd ride him like a broken down pony headed to the glue factory?


sweetsmoker said:


> how would u tear him up stoney im interested now


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 21, 2009)

yeeeeee muther fuckinh haaaaaaaaaaaaa ride im cowgirl loving it


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 22, 2009)

so...some of Channing Tatum and Italian soccer players  and a couple others that i had...


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm not a very girly girl.


me neither dude. i think that we're way cooler than girlie girls...all they ever do is bitch and complain...hahahaha

i went out for halloween this year with my best friend and a bunch of other people...and i ended up chilling with the boys all night! haha i mean...who else was i supposed to toke with?


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 22, 2009)

Some topless pics of Meagan Fox took during the shooting of Jennifer's body.

















You can see the rest at http://www.meganfoxtopless.com/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

the incredible aria giovani


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 22, 2009)

Megan Fox Is A Girl Who Just Can't Be At The Top Of Her Game All Of The Time. Takes Work.


----------



## tymtpunk (Dec 22, 2009)

Megan Fox is highly over-rated. I'd take someone with brains over her any day...


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah take her up the arse while shes underneath licking my testiclay woof woof


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 22, 2009)

She approves of cannabis. She's okay with me.

Fuck *that*. She's more than okay. Those are some magical titties.

They have me mesmerized.


tymtpunk said:


> Megan Fox is highly over-rated. I'd take someone with brains over her any day...


Dude, Hillary Clinton has brains. Woof woof!

Meagan Fox has magical titties.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 22, 2009)

yes she does yes she does those nipples are huge yet smooth and yielding


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 22, 2009)

I remember wondering if pics like this were out there.She is just sooo tasty.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2009)

thats a lil too pasty for me


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2009)

there we go


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 22, 2009)

What the fuck, Woo?

That thing is so big those jubblies nearly poked my eyes out.


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 22, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3562128]thats a lil too pasty for me [/QUOTE]

C-mon SICC its all pink on the inside.


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 22, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> What the fuck, Woo?
> 
> That thing is so big those jubblies nearly poked my eyes out.


 couldnt resize so had to go !


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2009)

I know i know, but still


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 22, 2009)

tymtpunk said:


> Megan Fox is highly over-rated. I'd take someone with brains over her any day...


Like who? Alex Trebeck,Einstien,Hillary???????


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 22, 2009)

heres another for a few minutes only lol!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 22, 2009)

WOO Tang!!!


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 22, 2009)

Woomeister said:


>


*
Damn* 
Talk about 'in profile'...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2009)

thats a McPussy Burger


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 23, 2009)

You are the ultimate definition of loser.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 23, 2009)

Update


Screw all this bullshit I'm keeping track.

Jersey Boi
3 incarnations of OODN or w/e
Mr. Craig
FHIL
Antique Grower 
my life > ur life 
you've got nothing to add


----------



## bobtokes (Dec 23, 2009)

if left long enough the subject always turns to shit


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 23, 2009)

*Thank God For Mod Gods*


----------



## bigbudmike (Dec 23, 2009)

WTF????????? Why would she do that???!!!!  Not enough weed in the world to get that out of my head!!! I have a feeling this thread wont be here much longer. Sorry wikid for all the idiot losers out there that cant stand to see a good thread.


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 23, 2009)

heres some more! trying to keep the thread going with the right kinda stuff


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 23, 2009)

more nice pics thanks.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 23, 2009)

Eh, I can't lie...I have been known to bitch, and I can be hard to get along with.I just tend to identify with guys more in a social setting.I have five brothers,so I'm used to guys and the way they are.I find it a freer way of being than acting like a "lady" is expected to.I'm just me,and if they don't like it, too bad.Now, back to the thread,lol.


sarah22 said:


> me neither dude. i think that we're way cooler than girlie girls...all they ever do is bitch and complain...hahahaha
> 
> i went out for halloween this year with my best friend and a bunch of other people...and i ended up chilling with the boys all night! haha i mean...who else was i supposed to toke with?


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Eh, I can't lie...I have been known to bitch, and I can be hard to get along with.I just tend to identify with guys more in a social setting.I have five brothers,so I'm used to guys and the way they are.I find it a freer way of being than acting like a "lady" is expected to.I'm just me,and if they don't like it, too bad.Now, back to the thread,lol.


have i mentioned how much i love your signature?  sarah palin is giving us sarahs a bad name  lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, you're the first one to mention it.I thought of it on the toilet one day.


sarah22 said:


> have i mentioned how much i love your signature?  sarah palin is giving us sarahs a bad name  lol.


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, you're the first one to mention it.I thought of it on the toilet one day.


HAHA! i get good ideas there too!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 23, 2009)

Me too, lol. Maybe because that's where I do a lot of my reading.



















sarah22 said:


> HAHA! i get good ideas there too!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 23, 2009)

Glad to see everyone's keeping the spirit of christmas alive


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Boneman (Dec 23, 2009)

*Thinking about what she's going to do with that banana?*


----------



## cph (Dec 23, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Thinking about what she's going to do with that banana?*


 
I sure in the hell am!!! Nice set of pics dgk!!!

damn I need to spead the love...


----------



## Boneman (Dec 23, 2009)

*She definately needs to remove that shit stain off her nose though.*


----------



## gogrow (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## cackpircings (Dec 23, 2009)

I love the pictures people! I allways stop by to see the new ones!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Dec 23, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>



Holy shit She's built right!! +rep for the perfect body


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2009)

that bich is huge but fit has to be Colombian


----------



## gogrow (Dec 23, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3567800]that bich is huge but fit has to be Colombian[/QUOTE]


huge???? .... okay.... here you go


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2009)

you aint even gettin me haha

im saying thats alot of a woman


----------



## gogrow (Dec 23, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3567823]you aint even gettin me haha

im saying thats alot of a woman[/QUOTE]


I'd take her on..... even if I had to call the wife in for backup


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2009)

lol fa sho thats what im sayin got alot of hard work ahead of ya


----------



## gogrow (Dec 23, 2009)

^^^ wife agrees... she said "bring it"


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## cph (Dec 23, 2009)

that's a BIG ass


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2009)

LOL, ima take it down too big


----------



## gogrow (Dec 23, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3567878]LOL, ima take it down too big[/QUOTE]


if it wasnt grotesquely big, please put it back up.... as i missed it... i'll delete it when i see it if need be. 

i like booty


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2009)

i cant find it now that one thats there isnt it


----------



## gogrow (Dec 23, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3567890]i cant find it now that one thats there isnt it[/QUOTE]


at least its nice as far as booties go


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## gogrow (Dec 23, 2009)

nena linda on the right.... both are damn nice though


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm liking the power restart guys.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 24, 2009)

I fucking love this thread...you guys rock


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 24, 2009)

There's some nice pussies in those pics...


----------



## gogrow (Dec 24, 2009)

its not nude... but i like it


----------



## gogrow (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)

MERRY XMAS EVERYONE

http://www.kontraband.com/videos/12183/Sweet-Krissy-Gets-A-Spanking/#show


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 24, 2009)

Who here can tell how much Gogrow likes fat asses?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)

NOT A SPOT OF NUDITY BUT...........


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 24, 2009)

Is the one on the far left a dude? Or used to be a dude??


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 24, 2009)

These chicks really wanna fuck me....


----------



## gogrow (Dec 24, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Who here can tell how much Gogrow likes fat asses?



i dont know how one would be able to tell


----------



## gogrow (Dec 24, 2009)

in the spirit of christmas and smoking...


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 24, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


 
wooooooooooo yeah! Liz vicious


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 24, 2009)

gogrow said:


> in the spirit of christmas and smoking...


Shit, I've always been a Parliament man, when I can afford them... She can be my Parliament girl.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 24, 2009)

bump with the junk in the trunk....







I'm done for the day.... dont think i can top this one


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 24, 2009)

gogrow said:


> bump with the junk in the trunk....
> I'm done for the day.... dont think i can top this one


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2009)

pretty sure it's about time some members throw down some personals. 

you all know that's where this is leading. 

riu orgy fest. do it.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 24, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


>


although i would probably be staring in awe at that thing if i saw it walking down the street.... that is a bit too big for me.... or maybe just right,,,, looks a bit photoshopped.... or they messed up on that building


----------



## gogrow (Dec 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> pretty sure it's about time some members throw down some personals.
> 
> you all know that's where this is leading.
> 
> riu orgy fest. do it.



i been thinkin about throwin down one of those cool sunglasses and cigarette pics .... a little more eggnog


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i been thinkin about throwin down one of those cool sunglasses and cigarette pics .... a little more eggnog


sister-in-law around?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 24, 2009)

gogrow said:


> although i would probably be staring in awe at that thing if i saw it walking down the street.... that is a bit too big for me.... or maybe just right,,,, looks a bit photoshopped.... or they messed up on that building


Dude, that thang is so big it has its own gravitational field.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> sister-in-law around?




hehe... you want me to send her over to santa fdd... sit on your lap and tell you what she wants?? .... dirty old bastard


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> pretty sure it's about time some members throw down some personals.
> 
> you all know that's where this is leading.
> 
> riu orgy fest. do it.


 
im totaly with you brother hahaha


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Shit, I've always been a Parliament man, when I can afford them... She can be my Parliament girl.


 dont parliaments have white filters?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 24, 2009)

gogrow said:


> although i would probably be staring in awe at that thing if i saw it walking down the street.... that is a bit too big for me.... or maybe just right,,,, looks a bit photoshopped.... or they messed up on that building


Haha, exactly what I was thinking, they warped the photo.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)

*YES BREV THIS IS A DUDE (JUDE LAW 2 B EXACT)*
**
**


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 24, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


VERY VERY TASTEFUL.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 24, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


I want to have sexual relations with this woman. I'm sorry, I know it's art but DAMN.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)

SORRY HAD 2 DO IT


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)

TITS 4 PEACE


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)

4GOT TWO


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 24, 2009)

You're not being very tasteful DGK.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol sorry brev

but u always like to calll out maybe dudes so i ahd to give ya one.. Merry xmas man no hard feelings


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 24, 2009)

Few minutes till Christmas.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)

been xmas here for a hr lol merry x,mas though 2 u in 2 mins


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 25, 2009)

gogrow here is a fat ass i think u may like


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 25, 2009)

Eh, that's an alright ass...


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 25, 2009)

there r much better pics that show it in all its glory but they r copyrighted by her site... my bad but hey brev check out the "fun" thread in toke and talk and let us know what u think is cool


----------



## gogrow (Dec 25, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> there r much better pics that show it in all its glory but they r copyrighted by her site... my bad but hey brev check out the "fun" thread in toke and talk and let us know what u think is cool



i can see it  who is she?? looks damn familiar.....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 25, 2009)

One in a million yet a dime a dozen...


----------



## gogrow (Dec 25, 2009)

here you go dgk, i found a good pic of her for you....


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 25, 2009)

cant plus rep u yet.. but like i said its in the mail foru bein a cool ass mod.. thought u might like her..


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 25, 2009)

This is for my buddy da mod.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 25, 2009)

Everybody's posting asking for gogrow's approval...

I wish I had that type of reputation, where people always asked for my approval.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 25, 2009)

I like asses too...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm definitely an ass man as well... 

[I think it's time for a poll...]

But the perfect woman is different among different individuals...

And that last sentence was just heavily edited... To avoid an argument.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 25, 2009)

What sentence are you referring to???


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> What sentence are you referring to???


The third line of the entire post.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 25, 2009)

This? 

" But the perfect woman is different among different individuals... "


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 25, 2009)

Brevity said:


> This?
> 
> " But the perfect woman is different among different individuals... "


Correct.

...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 25, 2009)

This chick's perfect.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 25, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Everybody's posting asking for gogrow's approval...
> 
> I wish I had that type of reputation, where people always asked for my approval.


who asked for my approval?? they just posted up some nice booties they thought i could appreciate... cheer up fucker, its christmas

 for alexis texas there brev


----------



## Boneman (Dec 25, 2009)

*What an awesome thread but I think DGK's true colors are showing. He is a porno hound  Thats not a bad thing but DAYUMN!!! Where do you get all these pics DGK? And have the time to search them out. *

*+rep as soon as I can get back to ya  .. It's in the mail bro*

* ~Boneman*


----------



## gogrow (Dec 25, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *What an awesome thread but I think DGK's true colors are showing. He is a porno hound  Thats not a bad thing but DAYUMN!!! Where do you get all these pics DGK? And have the time to search them out. *
> 
> *+rep as soon as I can get back to ya  .. It's in the mail bro*
> 
> * ~Boneman*



arent all us guys porn hounds? .... but you dont need a stash, i'm sure most of his pics are found like mine.... google pics  .... although dgk does seem to really enjoy contributing to this thread  

Merry Christmas Bone


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2009)

Lol yea i went strait into Google, half these peeps are showing there personal collection


----------



## gogrow (Dec 25, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3572554]Lol yea i went strait into Google, half these peeps are showing there personal collection [/QUOTE]


thats what i dont get... with the internet now, who really needs a personal collection?? unless its from your own camera


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 25, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3567942]















[/QUOTE]
I can't get over these two pictures. Everytime I scroll down this page I endup staring at these two for at least 5 minutes.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2009)

haha thats why i posted them


----------



## ...... (Dec 25, 2009)

Tis the season


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 25, 2009)

Epic Asses! Merry Xmas Everyone.


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 25, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> gogrow here is a fat ass i think u may like


I LOVE THOSE BOOTS!!! SHOEGASM!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 25, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> I LOVE THOSE BOOTS!!! SHOEGASM!



Gogrow wants to see your booty


----------



## Boneman (Dec 25, 2009)

*I love those boots too...Sarah, she kinda looks like you *


----------



## rookie 420 (Dec 25, 2009)

I just joined and I can see that Sarah and I have similar taste.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## sarah22 (Dec 25, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *I love those boots too...Sarah, she kinda looks like you *


lol thanks  i'd KILL to have her body...seriously...


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 25, 2009)

gogrow said:


> Gogrow wants to see your booty


lol really...you dont. trust me on that haha


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 25, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> lol really...you dont. trust me on that haha


 
no i kinda wanna too


----------



## ...... (Dec 25, 2009)

What the fuck my pics got deleted again they weren't porn I seen some way worse shit in this thread then them.I can never fucking win


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 25, 2009)

...... said:


> What the fuck my pics got deleted again they weren't porn I seen some way worse shit in this thread then them.I can never fucking win


what kind of pics did you post?


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 25, 2009)

smalltownDill said:


> no i kinda wanna too


lol...the only place dimples are cute are on your face.  so i dont think i'll be posting any pics of my bum hehe


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 25, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> lol...the only place dimples are cute are on your face.  so i dont think i'll be posting any pics of my bum hehe


 
haha, you don't think or you know? and BTW is that actually you in your avatar dinger


----------



## ...... (Dec 25, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> what kind of pics did you post?


just some topless girls in christmas lingerie


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 25, 2009)

...... said:


> just some topless girls in christmas lingerie


and that got deleted?! on christmas?! why? lol yea...i dont really understand that one, sorry to hear your pics were deleted hun...did you copy them from a website? maybe the site they were on removed the pics so they wont show up here anymore...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmm, tasty.


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 25, 2009)

smalltownDill said:


> haha, you don't think or you know? and BTW is that actually you in your avatar dinger


i dont want to post up pics of me from the neck down. i did that here once, just a pic of the cleavage, and got some, erm, not nice comments about it lol. and yea...thats me in my avatar, but i dont really look like that without the makeup and the perfect pose. hahaha i can angle my face properly for a picture so i dont look as big as i am  i learned how to do that from watching americas next top model


----------



## ...... (Dec 25, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> and that got deleted?! on christmas?! why? lol yea...i dont really understand that one, sorry to hear your pics were deleted hun...did you copy them from a website? maybe the site they were on removed the pics so they wont show up here anymore...


That could be the case or some asshole reported them but I highly doubt both fuck it


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm, tasty.


Me and Spongebob told him, once you put your pics on the internet, you can NEVER get them back.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2009)

i love chocolate.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 26, 2009)

Well here's some chocolate por..... Art for Fdd!! *whew*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 26, 2009)

Oooh.... Nice.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 26, 2009)

*Shower anyone?*


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 26, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Shower anyone?*


Eh, I'd go for it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 26, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


Not much in your post Wikid.


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 26, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> i dont want to post up pics of me from the neck down. i did that here once, just a pic of the cleavage, and got some, erm, not nice comments about it lol. and yea...thats me in my avatar, but i dont really look like that without the makeup and the perfect pose. hahaha i can angle my face properly for a picture so i dont look as big as i am  i learned how to do that from watching americas next top model


 
theres nothin wrong with the way you look, your pretty, but aren't you scared to put your pic up on here, i still haven't got the balls together to put pics of my plants up yet, your a trooper for sure


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)

I know I've seen this girl before, I just can't tell if it was this pic or a different one...


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 27, 2009)

she looks familiar to me too.. dont think i have seen her in this thread though.. weird now u got me thinkin wikid


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

she looks 14.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> she looks 14.


 Not this fight again...
it was in Pix that make you LOL... 
Don't let it happen here. 
Let's assume she's 18, and even if she wasn't I don't think anything illegal is showing...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

i was kidding.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> she looks familiar to me too.. dont think i have seen her in this thread though.. weird now u got me thinkin wikid


dgk on the case? 



fdd2blk said:


> she looks 14.


Oh hush, she does not


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao u gotta luv fdd's sense of humor...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

she looks 16.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lmao u gotta luv fdd's sense of humor...


Fuck yeah! 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/286563-impress-me-free-glass-2.html

That thread is a perfect example of why fdd rocks.

Where's MY fdd glass, huh fdd? I don't want free glass, I want you to make a piece especially for me, thinking of me as you make it...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Fuck yeah!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/286563-impress-me-free-glass-2.html
> 
> ...


i'd burn my fingers, ...

























... cause you're so hot. 


hehehehhehe


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 27, 2009)

corny.. but i chuckled lol


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

LMAO Same here DGK


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


lol, as if you're lookin at their faces anyways


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

it's the first thing i see as i scroll down. those chicks are UGLY. they have no business thinking they are hot like that.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

"Who else but Fdd?!? He's Fdd, He's Fdd, He's Fdd! Giggity giggity goo!" 

Family guy reference.


----------



## Green Cross (Dec 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas! 
http://www.phonebackgrounds.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/keeley_hazell-topless_looking_up.jpg


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2009)

Brevity you need to slow down on the posts before your fingers fall off


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

nice MAN HANDS. 

do NOT touch me with those.

thank you

i have some seeds she can crack with that beak though. 




[QUOTE="SICC";3579963]Brevity you need to slow down on the posts before your fingers fall off 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)

I think brevity is tryin to give fdd a run for his money as far as post count goes


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I think brevity is tryin to give fdd a run for his money as far as post count goes







this chick i'd chew on.


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Dec 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this chick i'd chew on.


beat me to it


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

Dude, I can easily do a 1,000 with at least a backbone of substance in a day. People say my posts have no substance, they're just one word meaningless posts. Man, I just chime in when I think it's relevant. Even though I tend to participate in leading threads off course, , you can still post 100 posts a day and not be a junkie. Let's think about this, 1500 minutes in a day, 100 posts, that's ONE post every quarter hour. Of course you sleep. Average adult sleep 7.5 hours a day. So 1000 minutes a day, 100 posts, every 10 minutes I post. I'm home for the majority of the day, but I have a cellphone with full internet capabilities. This isn't looking so amazing now is it???


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)

Woa, I just checked, and you average 90 posts a day 

That's actually more than fdd's average, so if you kept up at this rate you'd overtake him...I'll have to do the math to see when. 

But fdd's been goin strong for YEARS. Many have attempted to challenge his posting prowess and failed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I think brevity is tryin to give fdd a run for his money as far as post count goes








i'm gonna move this to the first post, delete everything after it, and then just close this thread. 

this chick wins a free pipe. i just need her address.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm gonna move this to the first post, delete everything after it, and then just close this thread.
> 
> this chick wins a free pipe. i just need her address.


How bout you send me her free pipe, and you just keep that pic for yourself?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

Man, CrackerJax posts more daily then Fdd.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2009)

Damn 90 posts, i thought my 15-20 something was bad


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Man, CrackerJax posts more daily then Fdd.


lol, but even CJ is only at 30 a day. I wonder how Peter Parker compares to you....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)

32 . . .


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

Yah But I'm Talking About How Much He Actually Posts A Day. Not An Averaged Day.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you know anyone who posts more a day than you? There's no way to sort it by posts per day.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

I know people who posted more than me on Christmas.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm talking about the average, not on a particular day.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 27, 2009)

I tried a couple things but couldn't find a reliable way. :-\ Only a admin could.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> nice MAN HANDS.
> 
> do NOT touch me with those.
> 
> ...


I lol'd on that!  hahaha, funny shit


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 27, 2009)

that would be a bunch of numbers and letters


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 27, 2009)

debating about post count? how about lets see who can post the most beautiful naked girl pics the quickest then we all win at least most of us.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 27, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I know I've seen this girl before, I just can't tell if it was this pic or a different one...



this girl is lexi belle

a porn star

damn my memory is gooooood


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexi_Belle


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2009)

um, wow. 

*Biography*

Belle had sex for the first time with her boyfriend on her seventeenth birthday. Both virgins, they attempted to use Saran Wrap as a contraceptive since they did not have a condom.[3] She was working in a video store where she was approached by someone who had seen her on MySpace and wanted to recruit her into the adult industry. Three months later, she visited her first porn set.[4] Her first scene was the first time she performed fellatio.[3] She prefers to dominate girls and likes being choked.[5http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexi_Belle#cite_note-4


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 27, 2009)

Who says Wikipedia is worthless as resource?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 27, 2009)

This is the pic i was thinking of


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 27, 2009)

bingo.. now i know where i saw her b4


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> bingo.. now i know where i saw her b4


I thought YOU were gonna figure it out for me


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2009)

[youtube]2NrYhxq551Q[/youtube]


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 28, 2009)

sorry wikid a lil wasted on pain killers booze and cancer drugs.. but that pic was posted here awhile ago i know that much..lol smoochies


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2009)

1:56 into this video .... wow, sweet move, ..... 




[youtube]8_NJiwIVu6k[/youtube]


----------



## SocataSmoker (Dec 28, 2009)

Yep, "Lexi Belle", I used to work with her in Baton Rouge (before porn days)... she's a sweetheart.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 1:56 into this video .... wow, sweet move, .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, those girls got skill 

If I knew they put on shows like THAT I'd spend more time in strip clubs...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Damn, those girls got skill
> 
> If I knew they put on shows like THAT I'd spend more time in strip clubs...



at the point they are at it's not even about the stripping. i'm mesmerized and highly impressed with their athletic abilities. i don't think most of that would be very practical in the bedroom, unless you brought the pole with you.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2009)

Damn, those Germans have been working the Pole's for decades - lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2009)

DST said:


> Damn, those Germans have been working the Pole's for decades - lol.


you're a funny guy.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.pornfuze.com/pornvideos/sweety
worthy vid. 4:20 in is good,finally is great(if you last that long)
quik buffer,check it out folks.
PEACE


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 28, 2009)

Keenly said:


> this girl is lexi belle
> 
> a porn star
> 
> ...


Everybody +rep this man.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2009)

This isn't sexy, but I think it's kinda beautiful.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 28, 2009)

now that kis is way under age


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 28, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> now that kis is way under age


i have urinated myself laughing,thanks,nwo i gotta change my pants


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 28, 2009)

Seriously...


----------



## blower (Dec 28, 2009)

what is it with all the nude guys??
we need more females on here duhh


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 28, 2009)

homophobia detector just spiked a biit.. prob just a glitch 

i know it couldnt of been caused by a member wit a name such as blower.. lil ironic if it was lol


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 28, 2009)

I do not want to see a single nude dude in this thread, but the tables seem turned against me....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2009)

Fair is fair.Since the thread was started by a straight female,it kinda stands to reason you're going to see some guys on here. I have no problem with pics of nude women for the guys as long as we gals get to see some naked dudes as well.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 28, 2009)

As long as the ratio is drastically more female, maybe 1 dude every 25 females??


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 28, 2009)

beep beeep beeeep


----------



## northeastern lights (Dec 28, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> homophobia detector just spiked a biit.. prob just a glitch
> 
> i know it couldnt of been caused by a member wit a name such as blower.. lil ironic if it was lol


 
That's hilarious.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2009)

They're just naked men, brevity.If someone posts them and you happen to see, it doesn't mean you're gay.


Brevity said:


> As long as the ratio is drastically more female, maybe 1 dude every 25 females??


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 28, 2009)

Yah but by entering this thread it means I want to see them.  OH NO!!! GAY THOUGHTS GAY THOUGHTS!!!!!! Bury them deep down inside, just bury them deep down in side and you'll be fine..... *OH NO!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 28, 2009)

beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep sorry brev that was the gay detector turns out u r but we still like u... wanna hug?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 28, 2009)

SEE??? It's all this goddam threads fault!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 28, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> now that kis is way under age


I don't know....

That bambino must be at least *thirty* by now.


dgk4life said:


> homophobia detector just spiked a biit.. prob just a glitch
> 
> i know it couldnt of been caused by a member wit a name such as blower.. lil ironic if it was lol


Dude, you are on fire tonight.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 28, 2009)

thank u thank u all.. ill b here all week plz remember to tip your waitresses and plz dont drink and drive


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Fair is fair.Since the thread was started by a straight female,it kinda stands to reason you're going to see some guys on here. I have no problem with pics of nude women for the guys as long as we gals get to see some naked dudes as well.


I warned these clowns on the last nudity thread. If they insisted on posting titties, asses, and popos; they should be neither shocked nor outraged when confronted with some dude's junk.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2009)

Exactly!Must be that straight guy thing of "my fantasy only includes one penis, and it's mine"......


Johnnyorganic said:


> I warned these clowns on the last nudity thread. If they insisted on posting titties, asses, and popos; they should be neither shocked nor outraged when confronted with some dude's junk.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay, Jesus Christ are you fucking kidding me! So NOW guys should fantasize about other guys penises!?!?!?!!! I'm fine with girls posting nude dudes, I don't want it to happen but I'm fine with it. But screw you if you think I'm suppose to fantasize about another man...


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 28, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Okay, Jesus Christ are you fucking kidding me! So NOW guys should fantasize about other guys penises!?!?!?!!! I'm fine with girls posting nude dudes, I don't want it to happen but I'm fine with it. But screw you if you think I'm suppose to fantasize about another man...


Thats the point of this thread brevity, to slowly turn YOU gay! We were all pm-ing eachother about it way back when before the thread was started, now follow out our orders and fantasize! FANTASIZE!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha. Somebody got it...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2009)

we're ALL here, brother, .....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 28, 2009)

Eeeehww....


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 28, 2009)

Hah, in all seriousness, to quote Bill Hader, where are the boobies?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> we're ALL here, brother, .....


thats every male member of riu currently posting on this thread..


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 28, 2009)

im the guy smack dab in the middle wit the teentiny black speedo and sick sunglasses.. oh yeah look at my ripped abs.. they help distract from my small penis...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 28, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> im the guy smack dab in the middle wit the teentiny black speedo and sick sunglasses.. oh yeah look at my ripped abs.. they help distract from my small penis...


Like, Oh My God, Where did you buy that cute backpack you have on!?!?!?!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 28, 2009)

nike.. just do me er i mean it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> homophobia detector just spiked a biit.. prob just a glitch
> 
> i know it couldnt of been caused by a member wit a name such as blower.. lil ironic if it was lol


LMFAO 

You sir, rock.



Stoney McFried said:


> Fair is fair.Since the thread was started by a straight female,it kinda stands to reason you're going to see some guys on here. I have no problem with pics of nude women for the guys as long as we gals get to see some naked dudes as well.


Stoney! 

Always fighting the good fight 



dgk4life said:


> beep beeep beeeep


BEEP BEEP, RICHIE!

*anyone know where that's from? I think it's kind of an easy one but you never know with some people....*



Johnnyorganic said:


> I warned these clowns on the last nudity thread. If they insisted on posting titties, asses, and popos; they should be neither shocked nor outraged when confronted with some dude's junk.


Yes, I remember JohnnyO specifically giving warning in the first thread.

JohnnyO's my hero


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2009)

It's ok.Maybe you wouldn't be fantasizing because you wanted to touch it,but because you wished it was YOURS.


Brevity said:


> Okay, Jesus Christ are you fucking kidding me! So NOW guys should fantasize about other guys penises!?!?!?!!! I'm fine with girls posting nude dudes, I don't want it to happen but I'm fine with it. But screw you if you think I'm suppose to fantasize about another man...


 Not so much fighting the good fight as repeating myself in each and every one of these threads,lol.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMFAO
> 
> You sir, rock.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not so much fighting the good fight as repeating myself in each and every one of these threads,lol.


lol, no shit, when this topic comes up I usually end up feeling like a damn broken record.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2009)

Makes me wanna look at more pics of nekkid men.


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, no shit, when this topic comes up I usually end up feeling like a damn broken record.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)

Hot daaaayum...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2009)

Damn, that one guy in the jock strap looks like a bearskin rug!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2009)

ROOOOOWWWWRRRRRR!


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 28, 2009)

Women and (possibly) gay people have hijacked this thread. Lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 28, 2009)

A woman started this thread!


----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> A woman started this thread!


...And they are now the only ones posting


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 29, 2009)

Tebor has ya covered.

Well I'm up waaaaay past my bed time. Off I go.Love ya'll!


hempcurescancer said:


> ...And they are now the only ones posting


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 29, 2009)

Peace.


----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2009)

CALL YOUR DR!!!!!!


----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> CALL YOUR DR!!!!!!


He's asleep. Whats the Diagnosis?


----------



## Boneman (Dec 29, 2009)

*This is where I need to be. On a tropical beach with a hot woman *


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 29, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> LMFAO
> BEEP BEEP, RICHIE!
> 
> *anyone know where that's from? I think it's kind of an easy one but you never know with some people....


Aah snap. Dats the Richie Rich cartoon.


----------



## northeastern lights (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's one for the boys and the girls.


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 29, 2009)

I for one am glad the women enjoy looking a nekked men.
If they did not. All us guy's would be screwed.

I prefer the nekked girl post but we have to be fair.


----------



## northeastern lights (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 29, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble


The only bubble burst is any doubt regarding *your* preferences.

The boys post nekkid women because that is what we like to look at.

The girls post nekkid men because that is what they prefer.

*You* posted a tranny.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 29, 2009)

I  some people. This thread has brought the gayness out of some people


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

Fa real he had to upload BOTH pics, probably out of his personal collection


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 29, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3587196]Fa real he had to upload BOTH pics, probably out of his personal collection  [/QUOTE]

HAha! loLYou know he has been debating whether or not to come out of the closet. I don't have a problem with Gay people, but i do have a problem with gay people who can't admit it .


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

Same here i can care less but keep that shit to your self


here we go







thats better


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 29, 2009)

maria ozawa is hot


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)

alright for all u homophobes... climb back into the closet where u feel safe and protected cause dgk claus is here to help


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.kontraband.com/pics/20934/Nekkid-Christmas/?gpage=17#show


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2009)

i'm staright 

i'm straigiht 


i'm straight 






keep telling yourself that, my friend. 

lol


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice DGK!!!


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Woomeister (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm staright
> 
> i'm straigiht
> 
> ...


i find that he who must remind him self he is str8 may have hidden desires for other mens nether regions


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## bobtokes (Dec 29, 2009)

Woomeister said:


>


she looks about 8ft 6


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 29, 2009)

nah....only 7ft 2'' mate.


----------



## bobtokes (Dec 29, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> nah....only 7ft 2'' mate.


well i'll have to give her a miss. alas
an inch to short


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 29, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> i find that he who must remind him self he is str8 may have hidden desires for other mens nether regions


You sure do seem to know alot about gay people.

Would you consider yourself an expert?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)

not as much a expert as some ppl on here claim to "not be" 

just sayin i can look at the male pics on here and keep browsing wit out bein grossed out or have the need to comment about how ppl must be gay for postin them.. then again im quite comfortable in my heterosexuality , that the thought of seein a naked male doesnt make me automatically question whether or not im gay..


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 29, 2009)

I know what you mean there. When I was browsing the new pics today, there was like, 30 posts with nothing but dongs. My girlfriend walked in on me and was wondering WTF. I was like "There's Naked chicks too" and I kept scrolling but the wieners just kept coming. You can imagine my relief when I finally saw some boobs.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 29, 2009)

I actually tested myself to see if I was gay a long time ago, started thinkin about dicks and six packs and shit and just couldn't get into it...one thought about titties and I was revved up! (gross) so i'm pretty sure of my sexuality and dont have a problem seeing pictures of men. Ill just never willingly do it lol


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)

Louis541 said:


> I know what you mean there. When I was browsing the new pics today, there was like, 30 posts with nothing but dongs. My girlfriend walked in on me and was wondering WTF. I was like "There's Naked chicks too" and I kept scrolling but the wieners just kept coming. You can imagine my relief when I finally saw some boobs.


 lol u felt the need to instantly defend your sexuality when your girl walked into the room... uh oh louis u may just have a lil homo hidden deep down that made u feel guily and ashamed when your girl walked in....  (yes im a guy and just winked at you sailor)


----------



## BackwoodAssasin (Dec 29, 2009)

If the first thing you see is a dudes chest and arm, you might be a homo.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Aah snap. Dats the Richie Rich cartoon.


No...at least, not what I'm thinking. 

[youtube]LntYlEhKOeE[/youtube]


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 29, 2009)

BackwoodAssasin said:


> If the first thing you see is a dudes chest and arm, you might be a homo.


saw the ass


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 29, 2009)

wikidbch, I love your sig


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 29, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol u felt the need to instantly defend your sexuality when your girl walked into the room... uh oh louis u may just have a lil homo hidden deep down that made u feel guily and ashamed when your girl walked in....  (yes im a guy and just winked at you sailor)


Hey man, if your girlfriend wouldn't think twice if she thought you were looking at gay porn, IDK what to tell you. That shit don't look good on the resume.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)

lol but hey if you handle your buis then they would have no doubt..  just bustin your balls bro


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 29, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> lol but hey if you handle your buis then they would have no doubt..  just bustin your balls bro


I know dude. No hard feelings.







Tasteful? You be the judge.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)

the bottom one looks like she would taste like roast beef


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> i find that he who must remind him self he is str8 may have hidden desires for other mens nether regions


that's why you posted 20 pics.

i get it. that was what i was saying. 


we still love you.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)

dam fdd no one else here was smart enough to see through my carefully constructed multi layered cherade.... kudos to you.(lets wrist fall limp and twinkles fingers at fdd  )


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> dam fdd no one else here was smart enough to see through my carefully constructed multi layered cherade.... kudos to you.(lets wrist fall limp and twinkles fingers at fdd  )


do it again.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2009)

.


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 30, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> the bottom one looks like she would taste like roast beef


ewww,lmao thats a diss to her snatch.
maybe it be better on rye with sour-krout & mustard?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

dont forget the mustard


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Dec 30, 2009)

forget the mustard.. wheres the mayo........


----------



## Boneman (Dec 30, 2009)

400Whps said:


> ewww,lmao thats a diss to her snatch.
> maybe it be better on rye with sour-krout & mustard?


*I'd say prime rib with a bit of spicy mustard. *


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2009)

the cock swingin pics dont bother me. its like lookin in the mirror at a slightly less buff smaller penised me.


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 30, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> the cock swingin pics dont bother me. its like lookin in the mirror at a slightly less buff smaller penised me.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKn6h2x5IcY


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm affraid to click on that woo. loL it can't be good.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 30, 2009)

cant we all just get adong??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

no matter how good the weed is, I would never hit that!! lol


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no matter how good the weed is, I would never hit that!! lol


Oh, come one, it's fake...

Doesn't mean I'd ever take a fake dick up the ass...

But it's *humor not homo*, the dick bubbler is what I'm talking about.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah, the cocksucking factor is pretty high on that one


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 30, 2009)

O muh lord. That just ain't right.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 30, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> O muh lord. That just ain't right.



how bout this one? 






and more....


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 30, 2009)

lolL I Im not gonna Quote that, but I mean, if chicks/gays buy it then it's all good.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just could not smoke out of one.keep you're weed bro/sis.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 30, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> I just could not smoke out of one.keep you're weed bro/sis.


You would smoke a penis pipe... Smoking a penis pipe is not gay at all... It's funny... A joke...

Not the best joke ever, but still a good one... You smoke out of a fish pipe? 

Would you normally put your mouth on a whole fish's mouth?

As long as I'm sure that the penis pipe has not been used as a penis and only as a pipe, I would not hesitate to smoke one.


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah i guess as long as there was no good apple around to use instead funny shit. there are some uncomfortable people on here good for a laugh and entertaining.


----------



## BackwoodAssasin (Dec 30, 2009)

PETA at it again. She seems comfortable.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd hit a penis pipe


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> do it again.


twinkle twinkle


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

(vomits)


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> yeah i guess as long as there was no good apple around to use instead funny shit. there are some uncomfortable people on here good for a laugh and entertaining.


Bicycle racer, EVERY time I see your av I am reminded of the bicyclist in the Visa commercial, singing super freak...

[youtube]T8lIRdKrus0[/youtube]

at 0:15....


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 30, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Bicycle racer, EVERY time I see your av I am reminded of the bicyclist in the Visa commercial, singing super freak...
> 
> at 0:15....


You've never been part of one of those elite bicycle racing crews?

Don't have them all over your town?

I don't know.. maybe it's me... but I grew up with the shit. 
I have spandex shorts and an aerodynamic helmet...

I do a lot of two-wheeling... motorized and not motorized...


----------



## gogrow (Dec 30, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> You've never been part of one of those elite bicycle racing crews?
> 
> Don't have them all over your town?
> 
> ...



this makes me picture you all spandexed out, with said aerodynamic helmet on, doing the spidey dance


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Oh, come one, it's fake...
> 
> Doesn't mean I'd ever take a fake dick up the ass...
> 
> But it's *humor not homo*, the dick bubbler is what I'm talking about.


 who said anything about homo? I just said I wouldn't hit that. it would ruin my image if it ever came out in the tabloids

I hit real bongs


----------



## bobtokes (Dec 30, 2009)

louis541 said:


> i know what you mean there. When i was browsing the new pics today, there was like, 30 posts with nothing but dongs. My girlfriend walked in on me and was wondering wtf. I was like "there's naked chicks too" and i kept scrolling but the wieners just kept coming. You can imagine my relief when i finally saw some boobs.



lmfao.........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)

I dunno about this one...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 31, 2009)

and one for the ladies....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 31, 2009)

I love how the girl behind the couple in front looks so perfectly posed, like straight out of a family portrait.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 31, 2009)

i had not seen that commercial funny yeah i race a bit right now im sponsored partially by a dispensary they give me gear and pay my race fees im the only person i know sponsored by anything cannabis related.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2009)

lol manny

havnt seen you in a while


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 31, 2009)

rite!...last time i seen manny he had the avatar with the redsox!..lol


----------



## Boneman (Dec 31, 2009)

GNOME GROWN said:


> rite!...last time i seen manny he had the avatar with the redsox!..lol


*LOL...not this Manny *


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 31, 2009)

dgk4life said:


>


Where'd you find this... redneckgirls.com? lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 31, 2009)

My name is _________ and i'm a lesbian.Keep the twins coming bro.


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 31, 2009)

once again dgk comes through with the goods.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)

thats what i do.... lol everyone that has a good sense of humor check out the racist jokes thread and help us pick on everyone


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)

nevermind fivehit and tebor bitched and whined enough until it got closed and deleted.....


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 31, 2009)

shit dgk nice pics thy frm yr camera u lucky fck


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 31, 2009)

AP:Military funding increase due to lack of protective clothing.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 31, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> AP:Military funding increase due to lack of protective clothing.


*Emmersome nice titties *


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 1, 2010)

dgk4life said:


>



That has got to be the funniest shit i seen all weeklol Niceeeee


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 1, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> That has got to be the funniest shit i seen all weeklol Niceeeee


I have to agree. At first I thought, 'Creepy, but funny.' 

Then I took a better look and almost bust a gut laughing when I realized he stuffed his junk under his ass-crack.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 1, 2010)

the buffalo bill doughboy is hilarious.


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 1, 2010)

bows ..........


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 1, 2010)

its always nice to see a girl air dry her puss...


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## smalltownDill (Jan 1, 2010)

that last one is awsome haha


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 1, 2010)

Fucking Great.


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 1, 2010)

for the homophobes


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jan 1, 2010)

surely if u was a homo an u seen that it wud make u straight lol


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jan 1, 2010)

This thread has been ruined...


----------



## Boneman (Jan 1, 2010)

*This is absolutely disgusting...But funny as fuck! *



dgk4life said:


> for the homophobes


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 1, 2010)

SocataSmoker said:


> This thread has been ruined...


 do tell y u feel this way


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)

Careful dgk, you're pushing awful close to porn


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2010)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Careful dgk, you're pushing awful close to porn


you want me to close it for you? 

happy new year.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you want me to close it for you?
> 
> happy new year.


lol, for the record, I would always rather you remove the offending pic than close my thread 

Happy New Year fdd!!!


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 2, 2010)

just walkin the line wikid would never break the rules


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)

This page full of gifs is fucking with my shit, taking forever to load


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## mr. mad max (Jan 2, 2010)

Brevity said:


>


 put me in the middle of these 3 sexy cunt eaters and you'll never see them touching there own kind again


----------



## Boneman (Jan 3, 2010)

*That dude on the right looks like Brady Quinn, the QB for the Cleveland Browns. Ha Ha I always thought he was .....*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


----------



## turkish420 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


That is a VERY nice ass!


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn wikid, you've been busy. page 204 if this thread is all you and all dudes.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## vapeape (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks for the black and white of the chunky girl,,,all those ribs made me hungry,,,lol


----------



## Boneman (Jan 5, 2010)

*Gypsy Bush, those pics are the most tasteful of the entire collection. I'd give you +rep but I've recently given you some...Checks in the mail *

* ~Boneman*


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 5, 2010)

vapeape said:


> thanks for the black and white of the chunky girl,,,all those ribs made me hungry,,,lol


 pretty sur she was a pregnant chick


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## dgk4life (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *Gypsy Bush, those pics are the most tasteful of the entire collection. I'd give you +rep but I've recently given you some...Checks in the mail *
> 
> * ~Boneman*


Thanks!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Jan 5, 2010)

*I know its not nude but its still sexy *


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

wtf is that^^^^^!?!?!?!??!¬


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah what's THAT all about?? lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 6, 2010)

lol its like half dog, half human


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 6, 2010)

That is not tasteful at all...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought it was a beautiful pose....lol...

Ya'll don't like MILFs????


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 6, 2010)

lmfao!..dude that thing reminds me of ET for some reason!!!!


----------



## Boneman (Jan 6, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> I thought it was a beautiful pose....lol...
> 
> Ya'll don't like MILFs????


*^^^That is just too funny Gypsy Bush^^^*


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh this girl's REAL hot...but kinda dirty...lol








Hahahahaha nobody wants THAT type of lei!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## kushkid77 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## kushkid77 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## kushkid77 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## kushkid77 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## kushkid77 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## kushkid77 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## kushkid77 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## kushkid77 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## kushkid77 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## kushkid77 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


She has the whitest teeth..........


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 7, 2010)

Damn...KushKid's got the bomb! We need more of that.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 7, 2010)

We need some more hot male nudity....

*Wikid looks for more*


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2010)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> We need some more hot male nudity....









girls like'm big right???


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 7, 2010)

Come on Gypsy, I expect better than that. Do I post pics of fugly women? Well, I can't speak for all of their faces, but when I post female pics they at least have a bangin body. Return the favor homie


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2010)

this tickle your fancy...?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 7, 2010)

MUCH better


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 8, 2010)

Some things cant be unseen.AAAAHHH


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 8, 2010)

what a dude kissing another dude?

you must not get out much...


----------



## Green Cross (Jan 8, 2010)

Can you imagine what a dude would look like in these? No don't!


----------



## bobtokes (Jan 8, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> Some things cant be unseen.AAAAHHH



ha ha ha.........


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## autoflowa (Jan 10, 2010)

wikidbchofthewst said:


>


this pic is fuckin hot.. Dam


----------



## ink slingin' in the 805 (Jan 10, 2010)

ahh this thread is great! Allows me to be a guy without the backlash from GF seeing a bunch of porn sites in the history! lol


----------



## vapeape (Jan 10, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> this pic is fuckin hot.. Dam


this picture is the clear champion of this thread outta 210 pages this butt has graced the most pages..
good job booty, thanks for being here for us..


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 10, 2010)

ink slingin' in the 805 said:


> ahh this thread is great! Allows me to be a guy without the backlash from GF seeing a bunch of porn sites in the history! lol


 I don't wanna open up a whole other can of worms but you can delete your history, but I guess that might look wrong too if she checks, which would also be wrong. Ahhh I just needed to post here so I don't have to look for this thread anymore, coulda sub'd I guess.


----------



## Keenly (Jan 10, 2010)

mexiblunt said:


> I don't wanna open up a whole other can of worms but you can delete your history, but I guess that might look wrong too if she checks, which would also be wrong. Ahhh I just needed to post here so I don't have to look for this thread anymore, coulda sub'd I guess.


getting mad at a man for beating off is pretty fucking ridiculous


let men do what their entire purpose in life is, create white goo lol


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 10, 2010)

Keenly said:


> getting mad at a man for beating off is pretty fucking ridiculous
> 
> 
> let men do what their entire purpose in life is, create white goo lol





You are 100% correct on that


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 10, 2010)

I wasn't mad about that Keenly, actually wasn't mad at all. Although gooing it up is good!! it's not our sole pourpose in life.lol. Think of it a a little verbal masturbation. Was actually trying to help not hinder, notice he said he would recieve backlash from his GF. The can of worms I speak of would be your sole pourpose in life.
Sry bout that INK 804, I didn't mean any harm.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 11, 2010)

The only reason I get mad at my old man for visiting porn sites is because a lot of 'em are loaded with viruses,and I'm the one who cleans all that shit up.Just last week,my brother called me because he couldn't access the net...the dumbass only had an antivirus, no spyware protection,no firewall,and he still uses internet explorer. Luckily,he was able to get on the net and download some of the tools I sent him for and it took care of it.I asked him,"Have ya been looking at porn sites again, man?" And he's like,"Yeah.It feels good when I touch myself." I said, "Don't you have a fucking imagination?" And he replies, "Not really." 
Guys,girlfriends don't really mind the porn sites,they just don't wanna see them,or the viruses from them. So clear your history,get a program like CC cleaner to clean cookies and saved searches and shit, and run your fucking antispyware and antivirus once a week.
Now back to the nudity.








This next one is Bebe Buell...she's Liv Tyler's mom.She has a bush in this picture, so I know some of you crotch snobs wouldn't wanna do her.






ink slingin' in the 805 said:


> ahh this thread is great! Allows me to be a guy without the backlash from GF seeing a bunch of porn sites in the history! lol


----------



## tnrtinr (Jan 11, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> This next one is Bebe Buell...she's Liv Tyler's mom.She has a bush in this picture, so I know some of you crotch snobs wouldn't wanna do her.


I would write a novel with my tongue.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 11, 2010)

We can see where Liv Tyler got her looks from, huh?
Now, here's Mia Tyler, Liv's sister.She's a plus size model,so don't anyone faint.



tnrtinr said:


> I would write a novel with my tongue.


----------



## vapeape (Jan 11, 2010)

ink slingin' in the 805 said:


> ahh this thread is great! Allows me to be a guy without the backlash from GF seeing a bunch of porn sites in the history! lol


my wife adds porn sites to my bookmarks all the time.
i feel sorry for guys who are boxed up.


----------



## vapeape (Jan 11, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> We can see where Liv Tyler got her looks from, huh?
> Now, here's Mia Tyler, Liv's sister.She's a plus size model,so don't anyone faint.


 she looks great,
nice and curvy, plush even.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL, what's going on in the tags? bongspitlives and bongspit fail are new....


----------



## Keenly (Jan 11, 2010)

porn sites do not give you viruses...

you need to literally trojan horse yourself in order to get a virus.. you need to download a file, and then open it, for your computer to get fucked over by a virus


so there is something you can do to avoid getting one, and thats not be an idiot on the internet, look at what your downloading, know the source, and make sure you trust the source, and you wont get a virus


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, yeah, but there are infected flash objects which can download shit without you knowing it.And by viruses, I was including trojan horses and spyware in that group, too.But you know what I mean.


Keenly said:


> porn sites do not give you viruses...
> 
> you need to literally trojan horse yourself in order to get a virus.. you need to download a file, and then open it, for your computer to get fucked over by a virus
> 
> ...


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 11, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> We can see where Liv Tyler got her looks from, huh?
> Now, here's Mia Tyler, Liv's sister.She's a plus size model,so don't anyone faint.


 
Well shes got Stevens huge mouth.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks good on her, though.


northeastern lights said:


> Well shes got Stevens huge mouth.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 11, 2010)

*What program are you using to access the internet Stoney?....Yeah that big mouth does look good on her and so do her HUGE nipples *


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 11, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *What program are you using to access the internet Stoney?....Yeah that big mouth does look good on her and so do her HUGE nipples *


Same question? I just got this laptop and it has explorer, never been a fan but not sure what I should use? My pc at home has Safari on it but it gives me some problems as well. edit, ohh I would do all 3 of them, bush or not.


----------



## johndoecangrow (Jan 11, 2010)

I would pose nude with a horse but would't want to hurt the horses ego lol


----------



## johndoecangrow (Jan 11, 2010)

I would pose nude with a horse but wouldn't want to hurt the horses ego lol


----------



## Boneman (Jan 11, 2010)

johndoecangrow said:


> I would pose nude with a horse but wouldn't want to hurt the horses ego lol


*Why is that? Your teeth big? *


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jan 11, 2010)

na i think he gt a hairier mane lol


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 11, 2010)

Horse is a bit of an ass! j/k.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 11, 2010)

To answer you both, I use firefox. I like it,it's got a lot of helpful little extensions you can get, and it's faster than IE. I've heard good things about safari,but I have no reason to try it out since firefox is more than adequatee.


Boneman said:


> *What program are you using to access the internet Stoney?....Yeah that big mouth does look good on her and so do her HUGE nipples *





mexiblunt said:


> Same question? I just got this laptop and it has explorer, never been a fan but not sure what I should use? My pc at home has Safari on it but it gives me some problems as well. edit, ohh I would do all 3 of them, bush or not.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 12, 2010)

Yea Firefox FOR LIFE


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## worm5376 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## worm5376 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## ...... (Jan 12, 2010)

them body paintings are crazy


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 12, 2010)

i know. Very tasteful as well...


----------



## ...... (Jan 12, 2010)

lol I remember I went to the free ozz fest in jersey and there was these 2 girls walking around but ass naked with pot leafs painted all over them I wish I had a camera there and they also had a bunch of playboy models and other pornstars there doing wet t shirt contests that was the best part of the whole concert everything else was a bunch of weirdos dressed up like girls on stage screaming lol


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 12, 2010)

The croc/aligator body paint is my favorite. They all look awesome!!


----------



## Boneman (Jan 12, 2010)

*This is my fav....emmersome nice titties *


----------



## bobtokes (Jan 12, 2010)

mexiblunt said:


> The croc/aligator body paint is my favorite. They all look awesome!!



what he said


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## ...... (Jan 12, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *This is my fav....emmersome nice titties *


I second this and the alligator one also


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought this was pretty good....


[youtube]vOhf3OvRXKg[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 12, 2010)

wow, that was awesome


----------



## ...... (Jan 13, 2010)

would this be considered tasteful?


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not sure bro..lol seems a bit less... Artful? haha!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 13, 2010)

Mermaid?


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thats pretty efing sweet Gypsy... someone had mad skillz to make that glass piece.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 13, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Thats pretty efing sweet Gypsy... someone had mad skillz to make that glass piece.


yeah.. I think he is not an apprentice anymore...lol...


----------



## Boneman (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 16, 2010)

More milk please


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Jan 16, 2010)

...... said:


> would this be considered tasteful?


At least she was careful and used a condom. Never know where that pumpkins been.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 17, 2010)

*This goes to show that the Native Americans were well endowed. I think we should all start on a cactus quest to help improve our man and womanhood  Of course cannibus was part of their ritual aswell.*

*Honey, please bring me the peace pipe *







*That plant in the background needs some help*


----------



## Boneman (Jan 17, 2010)

*One last pic and it's a kitty...Just for you Wikid *


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 17, 2010)

Lol, a little pussy on pussy action.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL that's awesome Boneman, I appreciate it


----------



## TheDemocrat (Jan 17, 2010)

You like cream cheese?


----------



## blower (Jan 18, 2010)

gypsy 
who is that one with the cheeks


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Jan 19, 2010)

*Titfish like tits? Here's some jugglys *


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 19, 2010)

MMMmmmm big tities ----drooling-----









Found this one right here on RIU


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 19, 2010)

Shitty weed going around.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jan 19, 2010)

id eat that bud right out of her arsehole oooooaarrrrrrr 
man im gunna shove sum bud up my gfs arse later...... roflmao bet i get a slap


----------



## madcatter (Jan 19, 2010)

adds a whole new dimension to donkey dick cola...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Jan 24, 2010)

*I think she is going to suck the whole thing down *

*Nice one Wiki*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 24, 2010)

Now that is fuckin art.Was wondering were ya been Wikid.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 24, 2010)

i think that thing winked at me ,now its trying to say my name


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 24, 2010)

Tried to rep yall but I need to spread some love.I been getting ready for a big op Robert.Got my Pension back pay and it is fucking on brother.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 24, 2010)

don't spend it all in one spot


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 24, 2010)

I wont man.Thinking about a month in Amsterdam though.Wanna go Wikid?


----------



## Boneman (Jan 24, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> i think that thing winked at me ,now its trying to say my name


 * Rob - I was thinking the same thing *



hydrotech364 said:


> Tried to rep yall but I need to spread some love.I been getting ready for a big op Robert.Got my Pension back pay and it is fucking on brother.


 * CONGRATS*



robert 14617 said:


> don't spend it all in one spot





hydrotech364 said:


> I wont man.Thinking about a month in Amsterdam though.Wanna go Wikid?


*Dont spend it all in the dam at once Sounds like a nice trip though *

* ~Boneman*


----------



## leeny (Jan 24, 2010)

this girl is smokin'--  hah


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 24, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> I wont man.Thinking about a month in Amsterdam though.Wanna go Wikid?


i WISH 



leeny said:


> this girl is smokin'--  hah


I like the third pic


----------



## leeny (Jan 24, 2010)

wikid!!! helloooo! lol i think that pic was already posted but i like it lol


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm with Wikid, I like the 3rd pic too. 2nd one looks like a hooker.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Jan 25, 2010)

*Sorry but I didnt feel right putting this together with the sandy titties. They both deserve their own post *


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 25, 2010)

so did he do it? i know i would and never tell anyone the rest of my life crypt keeper get them little panties down !!!


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jan 25, 2010)

fck man it wud be cold and dry roflmao


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 25, 2010)

sweetsmoker said:


> fck man it wud be cold and dry roflmao


 it would be worse than that ,but your thinking how would it be if i did it


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 25, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> it would be worse than that ,but your thinking how would it be if i did it



C-mon Robert you know you'd love to get up in some Aunt-B Drawers.Lips all hanging out the sides.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 25, 2010)

I saw this comic once.he said he liked his pussy to look like it just smoked an exploding cigar.LMAO


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 25, 2010)

daddys home







pick to get back on topic


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 25, 2010)

I have SUCH a pic.But it is not tasteful.So, I will post the link.Be warned, it is a fully nude man. Nothing gross like poop or animals.Click if you dare.
http://theblemish.com/2007/02/mischa-splits-from-cisco-over-his-saggy-balls/cisco-saggy/


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 25, 2010)

Streakers are *awesome*!

I posted this one once before on another thread. But it's so humorous I feel *compelled* to post it yet again.

This is a wedding day for the books.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 25, 2010)

I actually saw a real live streaker once. I remember clearly that he was a true redhead.


Johnnyorganic said:


> Streakers are *awesome*!
> 
> I posted this one once before on another thread. But it's so humorous I feel *compelled* to post it yet again.
> 
> This is a wedding day for the books.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 25, 2010)

i missed it why is bong a fallen soldier


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 25, 2010)

lol @ cisco saggy


----------



## Boneman (Jan 25, 2010)

*Ewww saggy balls  STONEY! yuck LOL*


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 1, 2010)

The one known a Brevity said:


> Soooo.......
> 
> 
> What I miss?












​


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 1, 2010)

There was another Brevity?


----------



## cph (Feb 1, 2010)

For a few minutes. I think he had 8 posts before they found him.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it was brev, but he is gone again

edit~ you beat me too it CPH! lol


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Feb 1, 2010)

i thought my dick was small before i saw this...turns out i'm about average if not bigger.


----------



## Ytiberb (Feb 1, 2010)

How rude! Shutting the door on an old friend! That's OK. Cuz my will is good. *Nirvana music lyric quote*


----------



## Boneman (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 2, 2010)

Boneman said:


>


THAT is nice.


----------



## jwop (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQun2PHrDF0&feature=related

click here for boobies


----------



## northeastern lights (Feb 2, 2010)

jwop said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQun2PHrDF0&feature=related
> 
> click here for boobies


 

It's a song, no boobies. Liar


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 2, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> It's a song, no boobies. Liar


 I know right?! and I thought the song sucked! lol


----------



## beardo (Feb 2, 2010)

i like vaginas


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Feb 3, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> It's a song, no boobies. Liar


A terrible song at that...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 3, 2010)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> A terrible song at that...


 I knew someone out there had to agree with me!lol


----------



## Boneman (Feb 4, 2010)

*Back to some tasteful nudity *












http://www.pixorgy.com/all/view/2010/02/img492abf5f73594


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 4, 2010)

Boobies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 4, 2010)

Help us worm.Those boobies could rule the world.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 5, 2010)

One is pinky, the other is Brain. Pick which one you want to rule the world. Its just a mattter of time.


----------



## Steady1 (Feb 5, 2010)

_*Wtf? What is that?*_


----------



## SocataSmoker (Feb 5, 2010)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>



That's "Lexi Belle", I worked with her back in 2005, before she was in porn... beautiful Louisiana girl and sweet as cotton candy, damn me for not keeping in touch with her, LOL.


----------



## northeastern lights (Feb 5, 2010)

I feel like these are staring at me, and I'm staring right back lol.


----------



## xXF0RE20Xx (Feb 5, 2010)

ooooo Bella Donna me lub yew rong time!!!


----------



## Boneman (Feb 5, 2010)

*If those were staring at you then these are inviting you to pinch them *


----------



## feva (Feb 5, 2010)

not one of the more informative threads but worth the viewing lol wheres all the ass and grass shots?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## smokinmayne (Feb 5, 2010)

shes gona get ticks walking in that tall grass


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## ...... (Feb 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


>


how did you get this pic of my wife?


----------



## northeastern lights (Feb 6, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *If those were staring at you then these are inviting you to pinch them *


 
WOW


I could dial a telephone with those.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 6, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> I could dial a telephone with those.


*Yeah, thats why I married her*


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 6, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *Yeah, thats why I married her*


I suggest you dial 911 cuzz those nips are lethal!


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

they kinda remind me of these, and you gotta chew these


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

ahh yes,, the jujubie candy


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm hella baked and those juju's look good!


----------



## Boneman (Feb 6, 2010)

*I just hit some colombain red haze and I am trashed....*


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## leeny (Feb 6, 2010)

FDD-- always keepin the threads on the right track lol


----------



## FUPAGUNT (Feb 7, 2010)

DST said:


> they kinda remind me of these, and you gotta chew these


Thats funny, I was thinkin more like


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 8, 2010)

[youtube]wn3-O17f4tg[/youtube][youtube]EKgNUguHPB8[/youtube]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 8, 2010)

That is 1 layed back dude.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


>


The sprinkles made me do it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 8, 2010)

Ukrainian feminist protest. 

Umm, their feminists are much better looking than ours!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 8, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Ukrainian feminist protest.
> 
> Umm, their feminists are much better looking than ours!


Quite correct! 

If our feminists looked like strippers, err... exotic dancers, and *not* like Hillary Clinton, they might actually hold my attention past the *cackle*.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 8, 2010)

If those gals put a petition in front of me... I'd just sign it without reading it first....why waste any time looking away from those ta ta's?


----------



## Boneman (Feb 9, 2010)

*Tequila anyone?*


----------



## Boneman (Feb 9, 2010)

*Why isnt my dentist like this?*


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2010)

I find Hillary Clinton attractive because of her brains.I guess I'm weird.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2010)

all of a sudden I wanna get my teeth cleaned on an airplane while drinkin Tequila


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Feb 10, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> I find Hillary Clinton attractive because of her brains.I guess I'm weird.


*For you Stoney...she's scratching her brains. LOL*


----------



## HoLE (Feb 10, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *For you Stoney...she's scratching her brains. LOL*


you can pick yur friends,,and you can pick yur nose,,but you can't pick yur friends nose


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL. Well, I don't wanna FUCK her or anything, I just don't think she's bad.Certainly Sarah Palin could be considered better looking PHYSICALLY,but her immense stupidity just wipes that out for me.


Boneman said:


> *For you Stoney...she's scratching her brains. LOL*


----------



## swishatwista (Feb 10, 2010)

Those inverted skydiving titties look crazy. Instead of being arrow dynamic, at that altitude they act like tiny parchutes, remarkable


----------



## Boneman (Feb 10, 2010)

*Did someone say inverted titties?*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thems sum purty titties there boneman.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^oh thats nice


----------



## DTR (Feb 10, 2010)

lol @ post #1980 i grabbed my wife last year at disneyland on the log ride nothing exposed and they deleted the pic it said it had been washed away when we went to go view


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Stoney i added some tags...


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 10, 2010)

Stoney ate Sarah..lol.Nah,After five kids,Palin's box would probably eat ME.


hydrotech364 said:


> Hey Stoney i added some tags...


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 10, 2010)

[email protected] stoney ate sarah!


----------



## Boneman (Feb 11, 2010)

*LOL at Palins box eating Stoney....Palins box can eat me anytime *


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree,but like Stoney said,the bitch would start talking and I would either have to shove some meat in her mouth or have to leave because of a lack of interest.


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 13, 2010)

wow i love this thread


----------



## mange (Feb 13, 2010)

yes, me too! keep it tastefull. I love lady's in Bloom..lol


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 13, 2010)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> *DUDE I DON'T WANT TO SEE NAKED MEN, IF I DID ID GET NAKED AND STAND IN THE MIRROR!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO! If u stand in front of the mirror u gonna see a boi! 

If nudity is a problem for u, why u even in this thread? Does it matter if its a he/she who posted/started thread?



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What's wrong with the title?
> 
> And why does it matter if I'm a chick?


word!



NewGrowth said:


> SOmeone say dick?


 
HA ahahahahaaa ha and ha! Bang on target pal 

 //CaL


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 13, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/geturl.php?url=http://www.fineartundressed.com/
https://www.rollitup.org/geturl.php?url=http://www.fineartundressed.com/


----------



## VoodooMagic19 (Feb 13, 2010)

i hope this works


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 13, 2010)

i think that deserves some rep


----------



## Boneman (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome posts.I would have never thought of the mask thing.Goodbye paper bags Lol.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Feb 14, 2010)

*Hello world *


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Feb 14, 2010)

Pasta for Paper?



hydrotech364 said:


> Awesome posts.I would have never thought of the mask thing.Goodbye paper bags Lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 14, 2010)

Piergiorgio Rozza
















https://www.rollitup.org/geturl.php?url=http://www.destill.net/


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 14, 2010)

Fire Starter May 3, 2009


----------



## Boneman (Feb 17, 2010)

*A little late for valentines day but still very nice *


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 17, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Boneman (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## cph (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## sarah22 (Feb 20, 2010)

i think this is a cool pic...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 20, 2010)

I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## Boneman (Feb 20, 2010)

*I think you are correct  I likee too* 



sarah22 said:


> i think this is a cool pic...
> View attachment 721304


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 20, 2010)

i love these new pics


----------



## sarah22 (Feb 20, 2010)

i got a +rep from someone in this thread and they asked me to rep them back, which i'd be glad to do...i just dont know who it was from


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Sarah! I love your new av


----------



## sarah22 (Feb 20, 2010)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey Sarah! I love your new av


thanks Wikid!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 21, 2010)

I like it a lot too... them "wild eyes"...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 21, 2010)

So I wish I could have a beautiful naked bodies to pose with my plants... 

But let's be real... it's February in Alaska...

So ya'll can just picture yourselves naked in the garden... and feel free to photoshop yourselves in and post here... the more the merrier...

I would pose... but it's too cold... and that's kinda embarrassing...

Let's see it...


----------



## Boneman (Feb 21, 2010)

*I'll second that and third that and ...... I left ya + rep but I think I always leave my name and I never ask for any in return *



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Hey Sarah! I love your new av


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 21, 2010)

i usually always leave my name just to let em know I was the one who liked the post.Never ask for rep.I dont think we need 2 worry about that BoneMan.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 22, 2010)

Who asks for rep?!? lol

If you have to ask you'll never know....haha


----------



## Boneman (Feb 22, 2010)

*Why are we talking about +rep on here....Lets get back to the meat and butts. Now this is tasty  I love me a blonde with brown eyes.*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 22, 2010)

She could make me forget anything.I think.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Feb 24, 2010)

Johnnyorganic said:


>


*Converting them now! Funny poster Johnny...good one bro *


----------



## Boneman (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 24, 2010)

Gotta go with the very hot sister of Natalie Wood ... a Bond girl ... Smokin Lana Wood.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Gotta go with the very hot sister of Natalie Wood ... a Bond girl ... Smokin Lana Wood.


 my ohh my! what big eyes she haslol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2010)

fa real, those thing's are HUGE 

this is more like it


----------



## Louis541 (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 27, 2010)

*Random Image* *Random Video*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3832127]fa real, those thing's are HUGE 

this is more like it





[/QUOTE]
She is badass but may turn into her mom @ 30.Has anyone seen Wikid,Stoney or Woodstock hippie?


----------



## indy kuh (Mar 1, 2010)

too many penises


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 1, 2010)

Wikid is MIA, Stoney is busy, and WH got banned for being.... WH.


----------



## HiddenHammer (Mar 1, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Wikid is MIA, Stoney is busy, and WH got banned for being.... WH.


thats funny, i started a thread bout this

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/306435-what-ever-happen-those-riu.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm just kinda in and out. Sometimes I'm less social than others.


----------



## HiddenHammer (Mar 2, 2010)

more 420 girl pics !!!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## HoLE (Mar 3, 2010)

Boneman said:


>


that looks tasty,,errrrr,tasteful


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 3, 2010)

I dont think the bikini would last long @ the beach.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 3, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> I dont think the bikini would last long @ the beach.


Not if she was with me at least!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 3, 2010)

gives a whole new meaning to "fire crotch".


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dont look now but Fdd stuffed youre panties into his bong.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

HoLE said:


> that looks tasty,,errrrr,tasteful


 
lol nice brickweed bikini


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

i wonder how many guys were looking thru this post cuffing the lotion bottle....lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 4, 2010)

This ones for you Wikid




where ever you are!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 4, 2010)

A few more.
Amanda Beard





Eva Mendez


----------



## HiddenHammer (Mar 4, 2010)

check out the tags for this thread. yummy sprinkles ?


----------



## Boneman (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Boneman (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 4, 2010)

Boneman said:


>


For some *unexplained* reason I have an urge to book a vacation at *Hedonism II*.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g147313-d147782-Reviews-SuperClubs_Hedonism_II-Negril_Jamaica.html


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 5, 2010)

HiddenHammer said:


> check out the tags for this thread. yummy sprinkles ?


Yeah I tagged it that way because of a pic on one of the first pages,some babe with sprinkles all over her.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 7, 2010)

*Just ran across this fine ass and thought I'd share this plump lil tasteful booty *


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

[email protected] man no wonder your eyes be rolling


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 7, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *Just ran across this fine ass and thought I'd share this plump lil tasteful booty *


I want to hug it and kiss it and love it.DAMN!!


----------



## kootabuds (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2010)

kootabuds said:


>





is she pooping? 

why so sad, grassy ass?


----------



## BoB772420 (Mar 8, 2010)

BackDoorMan said:


> ^^ As outkast once said... "I wanna li-li-lick you from yo head to yo toes.. then I wanna move from tha bed do-do-down to tha flo.. you make it so good I don't wanna eva wanna leave.. I gotta know wha-wha-what's yo fa-fa-fantasy..'


lol that was ludacris


----------



## Boneman (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## HiddenHammer (Mar 11, 2010)

armed and deadly


----------



## Boneman (Mar 11, 2010)

*I'd give myself +rep for this pic if I could. DAYUMN!!! She is smoking hot *



Boneman said:


>


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 11, 2010)

HiddenHammer said:


> armed and deadly


Yes it looks as if the warheads are armed.Doing


----------



## Boneman (Mar 12, 2010)

*LOL....pokies *

*Yeah Hydro, she is smoking!!*


----------



## TheDemocrat (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening bitches.


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 12, 2010)

evening havent seen you for a while


----------



## TheDemocrat (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a lurker. I have to check every once and a while. because me and wikid are lovers.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 12, 2010)

Doing,Doing,Doing!!!


----------



## TheDemocrat (Mar 12, 2010)

What's up hydro? You horny bastard.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 12, 2010)

Basking in my horny bastardness and smokin Sweet Tooth like its free.Life is good You sexy thang.I should scan one of these buds.


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 13, 2010)

Vida Guerra, Most likely the hottest Latina ever.










Gotta love that ass


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 13, 2010)

Dayum! 

That lil' Red Devil sure does get around.

Anybody else with a Lil' Red Devil?

Mines 35 years old and a lil' faded, kinda like my mind,,,,,,,





my name is boomerb,
it's the devil dawg in me,,,,,,

ftp


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 13, 2010)

WTF I can onl view one of the pics I posted. The were all there a minute ago. ?


----------



## Boneman (Mar 13, 2010)

I can only see one of them too....Good thing because that one is effin enough. My heart is pounding


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 13, 2010)

fake tits ruin it for me.


----------



## Jack747 (Mar 13, 2010)

I just fell in love...


----------



## smalltownDill (Mar 13, 2010)

Jack747 said:


> I just fell in love...



now that is the epitome of perfection


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 13, 2010)

smalltownDill said:


> now that is the epitome of perfection


She could have a salami hid there from this view.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

yup, she's my favorite


----------



## ...... (Mar 13, 2010)

Heres my wife.I know you's would love to have a piece of this.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

^^^^ Id like to see her, with sweat, tricklein, all down her booodddyyyy


----------



## ...... (Mar 13, 2010)

lol her fat is submerging the chair,


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

^^^ what chair!lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 13, 2010)

The ever exotic, toe, of the Cam-ël..


----------



## bobtokes (Mar 14, 2010)

...... said:


> Heres my wife.I know you's would love to have a piece of this.



there's certainly alot of piece's to choose from


----------



## bobtokes (Mar 14, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> The ever exotic, toe, of the Cam-ël..


there look's to be 5lb of crack stuffed down those pants


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

bobtokes said:


> there look's to be 5lb of crack stuffed down those pants


5lbz of something! As long as it is'nt Cock-N-Balls, im game..


----------



## ...... (Mar 14, 2010)

bobtokes said:


> there's certainly alot of piece's to choose from


haha I think she can take care of the whole site


----------



## Boneman (Mar 14, 2010)

...... said:


> haha I think she can take care of the whole site


*And then some *


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

That poor tree, had no idea, what its purpose was gonna be in life. Id say the tree devil, screwed that one over


----------



## cph (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

A mass producing herpe factory

is that Obama being laid on by Andre Agassi? Near the front left, where the part, in the sea of ass starts..


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 14, 2010)

Look at the 1st guy on the left. He smells somethin STANKY.


----------



## cph (Mar 14, 2010)

lol some of them don't look very happy to be there!!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 15, 2010)

*on e gash she maas (cant spell for shite)*


----------



## BquamB (Mar 15, 2010)

SUBSCRIBED..

Time to Dump =)


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

Very nice Boneman. She makes me hungry. + rep


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2010)

ya, I feel like eating sushi now


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ohh, some Sashimi. Damn it! To late for food...


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 16, 2010)

Boneman said:


> *on e gash she maas (cant spell for shite)*


Damn I wish the other half of that was there. That's a perfect 10 in my book.


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 16, 2010)

No shit^^^

Boneman, you gotta name for her??


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like its a lil cold there.


----------

